# CD1 12 June 2012



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

Well af came today - so starting all over again... :(

4th cycle ttc - feeling disappointed but trying to rally...

Looking for ladies to see this cycle through with :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Its it a crazy world.........your feeling disappointed your AF came, I cant wait to see mine, I wish it would hurry up and my body go back to normal :wacko:

So annoyed, upset, disappointment, angry and pissed off!!!! Hate my body at the moment.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Its it a crazy world.........your feeling disappointed your AF came, I cant wait to see mine, I wish it would hurry up and my body go back to normal :wacko:
> 
> So annoyed, upset, disappointment, angry and pissed off!!!! Hate my body at the moment.

I know - it is totally about perspective :)

Don't hate your body though - it is doing its best recovering from a short lived pregnancy. It hasn't done this before.

Your system will right itself and you will ovulate and the cycle will begin again. 

It's only CD25 so possible for AF to begin after CD28.

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

I know, Im okay now, just needed to vent and had a moment. Got a rotten head cold on top of it all so feel like the whole world is against me at the moment. Its so emotionally draining this trying to get pregnant thing. 

Is this your first you are trying for??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> I know, Im okay now, just needed to vent and had a moment. Got a rotten head cold on top of it all so feel like the whole world is against me at the moment. Its so emotionally draining this trying to get pregnant thing.
> 
> Is this your first you are trying for??

Yes - first pregnancy for both of us. I thought it would be so much easier - despite my age 38 - but learning lots along the way.

I only met my husband when I was 36 - so already starting abit late in life but what can you do??? Marry the wrong man just to be a mother...

He is younger than me so one of our first deep discussions was the possibility we couldn't have children because of my age.

Even though we talked about it I never really believed it. 

This is our 4th cycle actively ttc but we haven't prevented for 10mths now. 

2 more cycles then it will be off to the Dr's for tests. IVF is so expensive and not a given so not sure what we'll do moving forward...

Trying to take it one cycle at a time and try not to get weighed down with discouragement/disappointment.

Hoping


----------



## Taurus8484

Your story sounds similar to mine. It met my husband when I was 35, I too wasnt going to marry just anyone to start a family and to be honest it wasnt until I met my husband did I really realise how much I wanted a family and to be a Mum. He is also younger than me, only by 7 months though.

This will be our 7th month of trying. First 2 months I write off though as really I had no idea what to look for and how to know I was ovulating or anything. The 3rd month my husband was away so miss that month. 4th month, I always thought I ovulated on Day 14 because that it what the text books tell you if you have a 28 day cycle, so we were like rabbits before Day 14 and on that day, but I dont ovulate until Day 16 or 17 so we were out then. Then I decided to get serious and buy a BBT therometer, OPK's and read as much as I could, found out I ovulate later than I thought and once I knew what I was doing, bang got pregnant 2nd month.

We also went to the Doctor, had all my blood work done, my hubby's blood work and semen checked and I also had an internal ultrasound just to make sure everything was okay up there so to speak. I also made sure I had it just before I ovulated so that we could see what the egg quality was like. Apparently everything is great for both of us so now I know I can get pregnant, sure it will happen again, so I suggest maybe having all that done. Even if it justs for piece of mind like we have now. I also take Elevit and my hubby is on Menevit.

As for my chart, I have no idea what the hell happened this morning, took my temp again as soon as I did the first time and it was still that high. But this morning was the first morning I woke up not all blocked up from the cold, so Im wondering if a cold can really mess with your BBT that much. Have Doctors appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Shellvz

CD5
Period ending and I still feel abit stuck in a rut. Been very busy at work so haven't had time to dwell.

Feeling discouraged about trying again and failing again. I know it is not the right attitude to start with. Can't seem to spark up for another go. 

Still going through the motions of charting and taking vitamins etc... but this time my heart is not in it.

Not sure how to shake myself out of this apathy/discouragement...

Not depressed just not hopeful - if that makes sense.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Your story sounds similar to mine. It met my husband when I was 35, I too wasnt going to marry just anyone to start a family and to be honest it wasnt until I met my husband did I really realise how much I wanted a family and to be a Mum. He is also younger than me, only by 7 months though.
> 
> This will be our 7th month of trying. First 2 months I write off though as really I had no idea what to look for and how to know I was ovulating or anything. The 3rd month my husband was away so miss that month. 4th month, I always thought I ovulated on Day 14 because that it what the text books tell you if you have a 28 day cycle, so we were like rabbits before Day 14 and on that day, but I dont ovulate until Day 16 or 17 so we were out then. Then I decided to get serious and buy a BBT therometer, OPK's and read as much as I could, found out I ovulate later than I thought and once I knew what I was doing, bang got pregnant 2nd month.
> 
> We also went to the Doctor, had all my blood work done, my hubby's blood work and semen checked and I also had an internal ultrasound just to make sure everything was okay up there so to speak. I also made sure I had it just before I ovulated so that we could see what the egg quality was like. Apparently everything is great for both of us so now I know I can get pregnant, sure it will happen again, so I suggest maybe having all that done. Even if it justs for piece of mind like we have now. I also take Elevit and my hubby is on Menevit.
> 
> As for my chart, I have no idea what the hell happened this morning, took my temp again as soon as I did the first time and it was still that high. But this morning was the first morning I woke up not all blocked up from the cold, so Im wondering if a cold can really mess with your BBT that much. Have Doctors appointment this afternoon.

If fertility friend has picked ovulation correctly you should be expecting af in 4 days...


----------



## Shellvz

How are you going Taurus?

Today is CD8 for me. I will start testing with opk in 2 more days for LH surge.

Still trying to get on top of my disappointment from not falling pregnant yet. I know it can take time but it is frustrating none the less.

Very busy at work so that keeps my mind occupied most of the time. 

Trying to look at the blessings in my life, being thankful for what I have instead of focusing on not having a baby yet.


----------



## Taurus8484

Shellvz said:


> How are you going Taurus?
> 
> Today is CD8 for me. I will start testing with opk in 2 more days for LH surge.
> 
> Still trying to get on top of my disappointment from not falling pregnant yet. I know it can take time but it is frustrating none the less.
> 
> Very busy at work so that keeps my mind occupied most of the time.
> 
> Trying to look at the blessings in my life, being thankful for what I have instead of focusing on not having a baby yet.


Im good thanks. Still have no idea what is going on with my chart this month......really doing my head in and cant wait for my :witch: so it hopefully throws my body back to normal :dohh: Not even sure I ovulated when I think I did anymore. Im suppose to be due for AF today as I have a 12 day LP and no sign of it. POAS last night, but knew it would be negative because I dont have any symptoms, just trying to work out what is going on. AAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! Normally my temps drop a day or two before and they are just staying high.

I know, it cant be very frustrating and extremely disappointing each month. I had one of my close friends tell me on Sunday night that they are expecting and she will be due a week before I would have been. Im really really happy for them, I know they have been trying awhile too, but jeez it hurt, not going to lie. Felt like a knife go through me. Now I have to watch her belly grow knowing that I would have been at the same stage. 

Anyways, thats life and we just have to stay positive and believe that one day in the near future we get a :bfp:.

What OPK do you use to test LH surge??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> How are you going Taurus?
> 
> Today is CD8 for me. I will start testing with opk in 2 more days for LH surge.
> 
> Still trying to get on top of my disappointment from not falling pregnant yet. I know it can take time but it is frustrating none the less.
> 
> Very busy at work so that keeps my mind occupied most of the time.
> 
> Trying to look at the blessings in my life, being thankful for what I have instead of focusing on not having a baby yet.
> 
> 
> Im good thanks. Still have no idea what is going on with my chart this month......really doing my head in and cant wait for my :witch: so it hopefully throws my body back to normal :dohh: Not even sure I ovulated when I think I did anymore. Im suppose to be due for AF today as I have a 12 day LP and no sign of it. POAS last night, but knew it would be negative because I dont have any symptoms, just trying to work out what is going on. AAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! Normally my temps drop a day or two before and they are just staying high.
> 
> I know, it cant be very frustrating and extremely disappointing each month. I had one of my close friends tell me on Sunday night that they are expecting and she will be due a week before I would have been. Im really really happy for them, I know they have been trying awhile too, but jeez it hurt, not going to lie. Felt like a knife go through me. Now I have to watch her belly grow knowing that I would have been at the same stage.
> 
> Anyways, thats life and we just have to stay positive and believe that one day in the near future we get a :bfp:.
> 
> What OPK do you use to test LH surge??Click to expand...

Hang in there Taurus :hugs:

From what I have read it can take a longer cycle for your body's hormones to right itself after mc. I understand your reaction to your friends news. I have a friend who is now 7mths pregnant and keeps complaining about symptoms etc... I know she has had a hard time of pregnancy (long term morning sickness and pre-eclampsia) but she doesn't realise how insensitive she can be to those (like me) who hasn't been able to get pregnant yet with her constant whinging and complaining about being pregnant.

Not the same as your story I know...

I just bought 25 opk test strips online - don't know the brand - but they work.


----------



## Taurus8484

Got my :witch: this morning........never ever thought I would be so happy to see it.........Im back on the baby making train.....

How are you going??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Got my :witch: this morning........never ever thought I would be so happy to see it.........Im back on the baby making train.....
> 
> How are you going??

Hooray :) :thumbup: :happydance:

I am going okay - CD10 today so will start testing with opk's after work today. My ovulation dates have all been different last 3 cycles - CD14, CD13 then CD12 - no idea when it will be this month so glad to have OPK guidance (and temps).

I spoke with my husband the other night about how I was feeling - I didn't recover well from last months disappointment and found it hard to get hopeful and excited about trying again. Felt better after talking with him. This month I am going to do everything I did in the past few cycles except symptom spot. That is what gives me hope and then I crash down when af comes.

I am going to assume all symptoms are caused by progesterone and will pay no attention to them till af is overdue and pregnancy test is positive.

See if I can actually do that in reality ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, I know. Its the same disappointment each month and it does get you down, but its hard not to symptom spot. Its so easy to get despondent and feel crappy but we just need to keep positive and believe that one day it will happen for us, I really think it will. :thumbup:

Remember, it just takes 1 egg and 1 sperm......thats it, and we are doing everything we can by bbt and opk's to make sure we are giving ourselves the best chance....

Stay positive, for you and your hubby and me.....IT WILL HAPPEN!!!

You taking Omega 3 tablets as well??? I think I remember you saying you are on Elevit like me.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, I know. Its the same disappointment each month and it does get you down, but its hard not to symptom spot. Its so easy to get despondent and feel crappy but we just need to keep positive and believe that one day it will happen for us, I really think it will. :thumbup:
> 
> Remember, it just takes 1 egg and 1 sperm......thats it, and we are doing everything we can by bbt and opk's to make sure we are giving ourselves the best chance....
> 
> Stay positive, for you and your hubby and me.....IT WILL HAPPEN!!!
> 
> You taking Omega 3 tablets as well??? I think I remember you saying you are on Elevit like me.

Yea, I am taking Elevit... so for first half of cycle I take evening primrose oil then switch to fish oil or flaxseed oil at ovulation.

You are right - it only takes one sperm and one egg and it may just be this cycle. This is only my 4th cycle so I shouldn't be worried yet - it takes a young healthy couple atleast a year on average to conceive and I am only 4 months in...


----------



## Taurus8484

For sure, took us 6 months to get our first BFP. As much as it sucks, its really a waiting game.


----------



## Shellvz

Negative opk test last night. Testing again tonight. 

Expecting LH surge today or tomorrow according to my prior cycles history. 

Feeling more stable emotionally now - made a difference talking with husband the other night :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Shellvz said:


> Negative opk test last night. Testing again tonight.
> 
> Expecting LH surge today or tomorrow according to my prior cycles history.
> 
> Feeling more stable emotionally now - made a difference talking with husband the other night :)

You have a busy bonking weekend ahead then :winkwink:

If mine goes back to the way it should be, then I should be where you are in two weeks time.......

Good luck over the weekend and dont forget, pillows under the bum and legs against the wall afterwards....... 

Happy you are feeling better, really am. Im going into this cycle positive and you think positive over the weekend too. Remember it will take us a little longer to get BFP, we are a little older (not old but a little older), but on A Current Affair the other night, there was Australia's oldest mum. She fell pregnant at 50, all natural too...........it does happen and it will happen for us. This is my 8th cycle now and 8 is my lucky number so I reckon we are in with a good shot.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Negative opk test last night. Testing again tonight.
> 
> Expecting LH surge today or tomorrow according to my prior cycles history.
> 
> Feeling more stable emotionally now - made a difference talking with husband the other night :)
> 
> You have a busy bonking weekend ahead then :winkwink:
> 
> If mine goes back to the way it should be, then I should be where you are in two weeks time.......
> 
> Good luck over the weekend and dont forget, pillows under the bum and legs against the wall afterwards.......
> 
> Happy you are feeling better, really am. Im going into this cycle positive and you think positive over the weekend too. Remember it will take us a little longer to get BFP, we are a little older (not old but a little older), but on A Current Affair the other night, there was Australia's oldest mum. She fell pregnant at 50, all natural too...........it does happen and it will happen for us. This is my 8th cycle now and 8 is my lucky number so I reckon we are in with a good shot.Click to expand...

Thanks Taurus :)

It is actually convenient that ovulation will fall over the weekend :thumbup:

I feel relaxed and at peace. I hope that we are both successful :flower:


----------



## Shellvz

CD13 Ovulation day - positive opk yesterday and temp dip this morning so by rights my temp will go up tomorrow. 

Not in as much pain as last month - had pain in my right ovary from ovulation till af came. This is my left side and all I feel is small twinges now and then.

Tomorrow I enter the 2ww again... I guess in that respect the 2 weeks does go fast as I am already here again so soon!


----------



## Shellvz

Well, temp increase this morning so definitely ovulated yesterday - back in the 2ww :coffee:

This time I will try my best not to stress over every symptom - not even going to notate the usual suspects - only paying attention to new symptoms.

So tiredness, cramping, tender breasts, nausea, headaches are all caused by PMT in my experience. Does not mean pregnancy!

Going to distract myself best I can aswell. I have already researched so much these past few months - google has no new answers for me ;)

Maybe just read a good book and get stuck into work!


----------



## Taurus8484

The 2ww........the 2 weeks that drive me crazy.........

Yeah, cramping, sore boobs, headaches all a sign of progestrone......and pregnancy as well which is why it gets our hopes up....

But I will say that the pregnancy cramps were different from the ovulation/period cramps so I did notice the difference...

Well my AF has finished and my temps are back to normal pre "O" so hoping in about 10 days I see a temp spike too.......

I am a google freak :wacko: plus I work in the medical profession so it all does my head in

As soon I read my results for my HCG test, I knew I was in trouble and would probably lose the baby.....when I rang the Doctor to "officially" get my results she wasnt too worried about the level, but I knew it wasnt great.

Great book always does it for me....let me know how it goes each day though, I like to know how you are going even if we are at different stages of our cycle


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> The 2ww........the 2 weeks that drive me crazy.........
> 
> Yeah, cramping, sore boobs, headaches all a sign of progestrone......and pregnancy as well which is why it gets our hopes up....
> 
> But I will say that the pregnancy cramps were different from the ovulation/period cramps so I did notice the difference...
> 
> Well my AF has finished and my temps are back to normal pre "O" so hoping in about 10 days I see a temp spike too.......
> 
> I am a google freak :wacko: plus I work in the medical profession so it all does my head in
> 
> As soon I read my results for my HCG test, I knew I was in trouble and would probably lose the baby.....when I rang the Doctor to "officially" get my results she wasnt too worried about the level, but I knew it wasnt great.
> 
> Great book always does it for me....let me know how it goes each day though, I like to know how you are going even if we are at different stages of our cycle

Hi Taurus,

My name is Michelle but my friends and family call me Shell :)

2dpo - temp dip (which I have discovered is called fallback) and I have it every cycle. I am expecting my temp to rise again tomorrow - as it always does and for ff to crosshair my chart.

I have an earache which has been causing vertigo at night the last 2 nights :( 

I work for a children's charity based in Melbourne but our work is predominantly in Africa. So after many years of frequent travel I have damaged my inner ear (barotrauma). The ENT surgeon I saw earlier this year grounded me for flights for the rest of this year to let my ear heal - as it was causing me vertigo then.

I thought I had gotten rid of it but alas after 2 sleepless nights I realise my ear still not 100%.

I have tablets to take to stop vertigo and Bisolven chesty tablets to de-gunk my ear - it's just when ttc it's difficult to know whether to take no medication or treat the condition.

Tricky...

Were your HCG levels low? As I haven't managed to get pregnant as yet - my knowledge stops at conception.


----------



## Taurus8484

My name is Donna. I work for a pathology company in South Australia (wont say which one here) which means that I am able to get my results before the Doctors, which may not be a good thing.......in many times, not a good thing because then I know whether they are just sugar coating the results or not.

Your chart is looking good at the moment, FF should give it the big red lines tomorrow or Thursday.

Yes, tricky to know whether to take it or not. Does your ENT suggest you should or shouldnt take it when trying??

Yeah, my HCG levels at 16dpo were only 98.2. Around 200 is good so I knew it was going to be a struggle. But its not necessarily the number, whether they double every 48 hours is what your looking for and mine werent so it was just a matter of time before I miscarried.

Your job sounds interesting.........always wanted to go to Africa...


----------



## Shellvz

3dpo got my crosshairs so confirmed ovulation on Sunday.

Heartburn already kicked in but I now know it means nothing - just progesterone.

Last month I had incredibly sore breasts from ovulation till af showed. This month no breast pain so far. In my experience both are just from progesterone so on my list of symptoms to ignore.

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yay you got your crosshairs.........I normal have sore boobs from ovulation to AF too.

Im well, started taking Omega 3 tablets on the weekend on top of Elevit. Did a bit of researching on Omega 3 and its worth a try I think, but wow, talk about crazy weird dreams. Googled it this morning because these are the kind of dreams I had when I was pregnant and I know I cant be pregnant and apparently its a side effect of the Omega 3. Had a dream last night that I had grass growing out of my knees.......lol

Your chart shot up nicely in temps too.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yay you got your crosshairs.........I normal have sore boobs from ovulation to AF too.
> 
> Im well, started taking Omega 3 tablets on the weekend on top of Elevit. Did a bit of researching on Omega 3 and its worth a try I think, but wow, talk about crazy weird dreams. Googled it this morning because these are the kind of dreams I had when I was pregnant and I know I cant be pregnant and apparently its a side effect of the Omega 3. Had a dream last night that I had grass growing out of my knees.......lol
> 
> Your chart shot up nicely in temps too.

I am taking Fish Oil on top of the Elevit too. It is a one tablet a day concentrate which makes it easier than the evening primrose oil 3 times a day before ovulation.

One thing that has amazed me in all my research is how many vitamins, supplements, essential oils etc... we need and probably don't usually get at the right quantities from regular meals.

I have always had weird dreams - every night I will dream something odd :wacko:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, I must be taking the same one as well. I one a day concentrate. Blackmore's I think. Did you find the Omega 3 helped with your CM too?? 

I know, all these vitamins and OPK and everything. All adds up. Bloody expensive. By the time I buy Elevit and Menevit once a month, and then CLearblue Digitial Ovulation Kits.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, I must be taking the same one as well. I one a day concentrate. Blackmore's I think. Did you find the Omega 3 helped with your CM too??
> 
> I know, all these vitamins and OPK and everything. All adds up. Bloody expensive. By the time I buy Elevit and Menevit once a month, and then CLearblue Digitial Ovulation Kits.

Ttc is an expensive pursuit but I am sure worthwhile in the larger scheme of things. If I don't fall pregnant when my Elevit runs out I am switching to folic acid only till pregnant.

Evening Primrose Oil, Flaxseed oil and fish oil are all excellent for CM!


----------



## Taurus8484

Tried Evening Primrose Oil and found it lengthened my cycle too much. Added 4 to 5 days on put on my 28-29 cycle so stopped taking it. I had noticed an increase in CM in the last couple of days and wondered if it was the Omega 3 too.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, I must be taking the same one as well. I one a day concentrate. Blackmore's I think. Did you find the Omega 3 helped with your CM too??
> 
> I know, all these vitamins and OPK and everything. All adds up. Bloody expensive. By the time I buy Elevit and Menevit once a month, and then CLearblue Digitial Ovulation Kits.

I checked the brand this morning and it is Blackmores :thumbup:


----------



## Shellvz

Going well so far - not stuck on symptoms and able to distract myself better than last month.

It also helps that I am not in pain like last month - no ovulation pain or cramping and no sore boobs. I am sure that is part of what affected me last cycle - being in pain for 14 days and still no baby!

So here I am waiting quite contentedly :coffee:


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh the 2ww is horrible. Booked in my for ultrasound next Saturday the 7th July. I had been having massive pain in my ovary after the miscarriage. Since my AF though the pain seems to have gone away or its not as profound as before. Just having the US to make sure everything is okay up there. Doctor didnt want me to have it before AF for whatever reasons. Im worried I wont ovulate again like last cycle :nope:

Weird dreams again last night.........this Omega 3 is crazy......

Glad to hear you feel better, emotionally and mentally with the symptom spotting....distract distract distract :wacko:


----------



## Shellvz

6dpo

Had earache for last 5 days so been under the weather of late.

Had barely any symptoms to ignore this cycle. Just heartburn and gas. Boobs still painfree and can't say much cramping in uterus or ovary. 

Such a different cycle to last month...

How are you going?

Hope your ultrasound shows you have nothing to worry about :)


----------



## Shellvz

7dpo

Big temp drop... Curious but trying not to get hopes up yet for implantation dip.

No symptoms to ignore still ;)


----------



## Shellvz

Your chart is looking good for first half. Hopefully you ovulate on schedule :)

As for me... A few very sharp pains on my left side tonight - first one made me cry out and flinch. My boobs have been painfree till tonight when they feel odd. Not painful just weird. Bigger, heavier and more solid - if that makes sense.

Trying not to read too much into it and get through this final week of waiting.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey sorry didnt get on computer this weekend. Busy busy busy. When I got my BFP, at 8dpo I had a massive temp dip, went to my coverline and had a sharp pain in my left uterus, left me breathless. Looking back now, Im guessing that is when it implanted, so those pains are good. You want to feel them.

Yeah, my chart is looking good this month, start testing tomorrow night so fingers crossed I get + sometime in the next few days. Should be ovulating on Friday or Saturday so busy bonking weekend for me!!!! If not, back to Doctors to give me something to help me start ovulating.

How you feeling this morning???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey sorry didnt get on computer this weekend. Busy busy busy. When I got my BFP, at 8dpo I had a massive temp dip, went to my coverline and had a sharp pain in my left uterus, left me breathless. Looking back now, Im guessing that is when it implanted, so those pains are good. You want to feel them.
> 
> Yeah, my chart is looking good this month, start testing tomorrow night so fingers crossed I get + sometime in the next few days. Should be ovulating on Friday or Saturday so busy bonking weekend for me!!!! If not, back to Doctors to give me something to help me start ovulating.
> 
> How you feeling this morning???

Morning Donna,

I hope you get your +opk soon :) You will have a busy weekend ahead :happydance:

I have a pain in my left side still this morning - more like a dull ache than sharp pains like last night. My temp came back up but not very high. It is certainly not a triphasic temp increase. Starting to get sore boobs now but that is usual for pmt.

Today is 8dpo so only another 6 days to go and then I will know. I have a 14 day luteal phase which is like clockwork.

:coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

9dpo

This cycle has been very different to the previous 3. Barely any symptoms to spot and ignore. Boobs are full and tender, minor cramping in uterus and usual heartburn.

My temps aren't definitive - they are above the coverline but not triphasic or particularly high. I realise at 9dpo implantation may not even have occurred yet - temp drop could have just been random.

Af due on Sunday so soon enough I will know :coffee:


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning, just logged on to write you and you got in first :haha:

Not sure what it's like in Melbourne today, but absolutely frickin' freezing here this morning......bring on summer

Had a huge temp dip this morning so Im guessing my body is gearing up for ovulation or the freezin morning got my body a bit this morning. Start testing tonight so Im excited!!!! :happydance:

Your chart still doesnt look too bad. The uterus cramps are good. They feel a bit like AF cramps but feel different in a way. And they come and go in spurts too.

Isnt the 2ww torture!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good morning, just logged on to write you and you got in first :haha:
> 
> Not sure what it's like in Melbourne today, but absolutely frickin' freezing here this morning......bring on summer
> 
> Had a huge temp dip this morning so Im guessing my body is gearing up for ovulation or the freezin morning got my body a bit this morning. Start testing tonight so Im excited!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your chart still doesnt look too bad. The uterus cramps are good. They feel a bit like AF cramps but feel different in a way. And they come and go in spurts too.
> 
> Isnt the 2ww torture!!!

It is cold and wet in Melbourne - definitely Winter :nope:

My temp does that too I have discovered - I always dip at ovulation and then temp surges before dipping again on 2dpo (fallback).

All the best with your testing - hope you get your +opk :)

Though if your temp dip signals ovulation you may have missed your lh surge...

2 ww - who knew they could be so LONG ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

Pretty sure I havent missed it. Dont have the normal signs yet.


----------



## Shellvz

I think I am out - my temps keep going down instead of up. Still above the coverline but heading in wrong direction for a pregnancy.

Feel disappointed as I thought we were in for a good chance this month. Atleast I have a few days to come to terms with it and get ready for af and new cycle to begin immediately on sunday.

:nope:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah probably not a good sign they are going down. Sorry :-( Still a few days so it might go up yet, see what happens tomorrow morning.

Had negative test last night but I expected that. Bit worried about my CM though. No eggwhite in sight at the moment. Normally get eggwhite on CD14 and + test CD15 so see what happens.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah probably not a good sign they are going down. Sorry :-( Still a few days so it might go up yet, see what happens tomorrow morning.
> 
> Had negative test last night but I expected that. Bit worried about my CM though. No eggwhite in sight at the moment. Normally get eggwhite on CD14 and + test CD15 so see what happens.

It may take a little longer in the cycle for your body to ovulate...? We are so complex! Sometimes I have absolutely no idea what is going on inside. Why such confusion!!! I wish it was so much more simple - no symptoms when not pregnant!

Hope you get your +opk soon :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

11dpo

Boobs pain diminishing... I have no hope for pregnancy this cycle - would certainly come as a complete surprise if I was ;)

Trying to look on the positive - if it takes atleast one year to conceive then I am already 4 months closer :)

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Glad to hear your staying positive.

I feel terrible. I should get a + OPK tonight but I know Im not going too. I can always tell when Im about to ovulate as I get period like cramps the day before. Dont have them and have no eggwhite also. So that would mean 2 cycles with no ovulation.

Have ultrasound Saturday and if I still havent ovulated by then, off to Doctor for referral to fertility clinic I think.


----------



## Taurus8484

Got my +OPK last night, Im happy about it but I also got a +OPK last month and didnt ovulate. See what happens with my temperatures the next two days.

How are you??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:
 

> Got my +OPK last night, Im happy about it but I also got a +OPK last month and didnt ovulate. See what happens with my temperatures the next two days.
> 
> How are you??

That is fantastic :) Atleast we know your body is gearing up for ovulation. :thumbup:

I am ok - been busy at work this week (end of financial year) so that has helped keep my mind distracted :)

My temps seem to be in a holding pattern. I am expecting them to start the downward spiral over the next two mornings. AF due Sunday.

Atleast I am not feeling sick or in pain like last month. I am curious if I will have pain on my right side again next cycle??? If I do I will have to go to Dr and get it checked out for cysts.

I am nearly finished my first box of Elevit. I have decided that when they finish I will just take folic acid. I will begin prenatal vitamins again when pregnant. I am hoping it will alleviate some of the symptoms I feel during 2ww as I am sure they are related to the higher levels of minerals and vitamins. I haven't felt really well since I started taking Elevit.


----------



## Taurus8484

Know what you mean about end of financial year. Im the Business Manager for the pathology company so its flat out at the moment and will be for the next few weeks.

Yeah, it is gearing up but I had those awful sharp pain again last night I have had since the miscarriage. I thought they had gone away since my AF but ovulation seems to have stirred them up again. Will only be happy once my temps go up and after ultrasound tomorrow and they tell me everything is good.

Go ask for an ultrasound anyway, at least then you know if everything is okay up there. Gave me piece of mind to know everything in that area was okay anyways. 

Im going to keep on with the Elevit, they havent given me any side effects, it fact I feel good.

Yeah luv, sorry to say but if you were pregnant, your temps would be higher.......sorry


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Know what you mean about end of financial year. Im the Business Manager for the pathology company so its flat out at the moment and will be for the next few weeks.
> 
> Yeah, it is gearing up but I had those awful sharp pain again last night I have had since the miscarriage. I thought they had gone away since my AF but ovulation seems to have stirred them up again. Will only be happy once my temps go up and after ultrasound tomorrow and they tell me everything is good.
> 
> Go ask for an ultrasound anyway, at least then you know if everything is okay up there. Gave me piece of mind to know everything in that area was okay anyways.
> 
> Im going to keep on with the Elevit, they havent given me any side effects, it fact I feel good.
> 
> Yeah luv, sorry to say but if you were pregnant, your temps would be higher.......sorry

I just went to shops to buy new pair of jeans - since marrying last year I have put on weight :( Didn't buy any as my size doesn't fit, next size up didn't fit and I refuse to buy 2 sizes up. SO now determined to get back to my original weight before wedding day.

It's not fair how weight creeps up... You are so happy - eating more cause you eat with husband - and exercising less cause that means you won't be with husband as much as possible.

Trying to get pregnant took alot of my focus and energy and now I sit in my office working out ways to motivate myself again.

Perhaps as a side benefit it may help conception - taking off the extra weight...:shrug:


----------



## Taurus8484

Tell me about it. Both me and hubby have put the weight on. I had to go and buy new work pants........so last night we both agreed to walk at least 5 nights a week. So off we went last night and getting ready for tonight as well.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Tell me about it. Both me and hubby have put the weight on. I had to go and buy new work pants........so last night we both agreed to walk at least 5 nights a week. So off we went last night and getting ready for tonight as well.

I have just restarted myfitnesspal.com - it is a way to log your food, drink, exercise activity and you can set goals etc...

I am a rule keeper by nature so this helps motivate me.

I am also exercising 30 mins after work - kinect active on xbox. It is a good routine combining strength, flexibility and cardio.

I think my basic problem is I eat more than I need so store it for later. I need to really eat smaller portions (because I don't eat badly on average) just too much.

I have a baby shower for a friend to go to tomorrow arvo - hope it won't be painful knowing af due the next day for me and no baby...


----------



## Shellvz

13dpo

Period due tomorrow. Feeling fragile. Baby shower today. Went ok but just another painful reminder of no baby yet.
Temps are almost exactly same as last month at this time. Tomorrow they should drop below coverline then af begin.

Back to Cd1 already then. Atleast 2ww went fast!

How are you going? Did you ovulate?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi. Sorry that witch will get you tomorrow.

Temp went very low this morning. Not good. Had ultrasound this morning and had a 17mm follicle which ain't great either. Back to Doctor to see if they can give me something to ovulated. Keep reading about Clomid on here but don't know if you can get it in Australia.

See what temp is in the morning.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi. Sorry that witch will get you tomorrow.
> 
> Temp went very low this morning. Not good. Had ultrasound this morning and had a 17mm follicle which ain't great either. Back to Doctor to see if they can give me something to ovulated. Keep reading about Clomid on here but don't know if you can get it in Australia.
> 
> See what temp is in the morning.

My temp plumetted and af has begun - I am a clock!!!!

I see your temp went up this morning...

I understand that that soy is a natural clomid


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning, another temp rise this morning but its only 36.48. Normally when I ovulate I go up to around 36.6ish so see what happens tomorrow morning. 

Sorry you got your AF.....:growlmad: and the roller coast to ovulating and 2ww beings again.

Even though I hate seeing AF, in a way its the best two weeks before I ovulate. No pressure, no symptom spotting, no guessing.....just life as it was before TTC.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Morning, another temp rise this morning but its only 36.48. Normally when I ovulate I go up to around 36.6ish so see what happens tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sorry you got your AF.....:growlmad: and the roller coast to ovulating and 2ww beings again.
> 
> Even though I hate seeing AF, in a way its the best two weeks before I ovulate. No pressure, no symptom spotting, no guessing.....just life as it was before TTC.

Good morning :)

Your temp rise is good - see what happens over next couple of days. If it keeps rising you will get your cross hairs.

I went forward for prayer at Church yesterday, I haven't done that before. Prayer specifically for a baby. I cried. Obviously alot more grief in me than I thought.

You are right - this part of the cycle is the easiest on the body and emotions. No symptoms to spot :) When I exercise it doesn't hurt my boobs ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah they went up but Im still not sure something happened. I did have the normal post ovulation boob soreness so who knows......have a doctors appointment Thursday morning and then of to fertility clinic...

I am catholic, although not a practising one but I do ask my Dad who has passed away to help and give me support. Grief, frustration and sadness, that is what I feel when I think of TTC now.....its no longer exciting for me


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah they went up but Im still not sure something happened. I did have the normal post ovulation boob soreness so who knows......have a doctors appointment Thursday morning and then of to fertility clinic...
> 
> I am catholic, although not a practising one but I do ask my Dad who has passed away to help and give me support. Grief, frustration and sadness, that is what I feel when I think of TTC now.....its no longer exciting for me

I have never experienced such a rollercoaster of emotions before. Hope, joy, fear, doubt, sadness, wonder, excitement, anticipation, defeat, anger, dispair... they all rage a battle within.

It is difficult to stay rational and not get caught up in the emotions. When af comes you feel sad and yet instantly you are in a new cycle so you don't want to start this new chance negatively yet there is a part of you which wants to mourn the loss.

I don't know how to face each month with fresh hope knowing I may end the month in tears again.

Falling pregnant is not what I thought...


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning. Well, according to FF Im 3dpo. However my temp is only 36.22 so I dont think I am??!?!?!?!?! Still dont think I ovulated, and if I did its not a very strong ovulation with only a 17mm follicle.

How Doctors appointment Thursday morning, think its time for fertility clinic.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good morning. Well, according to FF Im 3dpo. However my temp is only 36.22 so I dont think I am??!?!?!?!?! Still dont think I ovulated, and if I did its not a very strong ovulation with only a 17mm follicle.
> 
> How Doctors appointment Thursday morning, think its time for fertility clinic.

Morning,

Perhaps you have ovulated but like you said the follicle may not be releasing high levels of progesterone.

I fell down the stairs and sprained/twisted my ankle this morning. I have it wrapped and elevated under my desk. Thankfully my husband was home, so he rescued me from the driveway, bandaged my ankle, carried my things and drove me to work.

It is nice being waited on and I feel the love but it is really inconvenient to be injured right now :( Hoping it will be for a short duration!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah dont know what to think. This is so emotionally draining!!! Got to love husbands dont you, ask him to cook and clean for the next few days because you are injured :thumbup:


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah dont know what to think. This is so emotionally draining!!! Got to love husbands dont you, ask him to cook and clean for the next few days because you are injured :thumbup:

Hopefully your Dr may be able to shed some light on Thursday...

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How are you going? I see your temp is still holding above coverline.

My foot still injured so I am working from home today on my laptop. Letting it rest as much as possible. I will get it x-rayed if it doesn't improve.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hoping that your foot gets better soon. Is it swollen much??

Yeah, its still above coverline but its only 36.31. Not real high. Not when normally my post ovulation temps are around 36.6.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hoping that your foot gets better soon. Is it swollen much??
> 
> Yeah, its still above coverline but its only 36.31. Not real high. Not when normally my post ovulation temps are around 36.6.

Foot still injured. Worked from home yesterday. Back in the office today but still have it elevated and just took ice pack off.

I see you had a nice temp rise. It looks like you had a fallback temp (3dpo and 4dpo) which is completely normal. If it holds at higher temps and stays above coverline I am confident you ovulated.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes, it was exciting to see that temp this morning. Havent seen a temp like that after ovulation since early April so was good. Had Doctor appointment this morning. So, the ultrasound was good. I had a 19mm follicle not 17mm like the nurse told me, so happy about that. Feel more confident now that I did in fact ovulate. She did a referral to fertility clinic, so start with Repromed (clinic here in Adelaide) on the 8th August is the first appointment.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yes, it was exciting to see that temp this morning. Havent seen a temp like that after ovulation since early April so was good. Had Doctor appointment this morning. So, the ultrasound was good. I had a 19mm follicle not 17mm like the nurse told me, so happy about that. Feel more confident now that I did in fact ovulate. She did a referral to fertility clinic, so start with Repromed (clinic here in Adelaide) on the 8th August is the first appointment.

What will they do at the fertility clinic?


----------



## Taurus8484

To be honest, Im not 100% sure. My doctor just said that she has done everything she can for me now and since I have been trying for 9 months, time to see a FS. Im happy about it though. My Doc isnt 100% confident that Im ovulating and a FS can give me something to help that process again. She also said that they want to do a full work up of both me and husband. I have already had them with her, but she said they like to do certain tests on certain days etc.....apart from that, not much more I can talk you until after 8th August.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> To be honest, Im not 100% sure. My doctor just said that she has done everything she can for me now and since I have been trying for 9 months, time to see a FS. Im happy about it though. My Doc isnt 100% confident that Im ovulating and a FS can give me something to help that process again. She also said that they want to do a full work up of both me and husband. I have already had them with her, but she said they like to do certain tests on certain days etc.....apart from that, not much more I can talk you until after 8th August.

Oh ok. I am only in my 5th month of actively ttc so I have another 2 cycles to chart before I will see Dr. This is where I have no knowledge... :shrug:

I have learnt all I can about conceiving but the afterwards (pregnancy) and the fertility specialists is totally outside my experience and research thus far.

My mother died when I was 21yrs so I don't have the mother daughter talks that many do and have had. I regret now not paying attention to things she told me as a teenager. I wish I knew her fertility history. Even so, she had all her pregnancies in her 20's so it is a different kettle of fish. (What an odd saying - glad you are an Aussie) :)

My mother-in-law is a midwife (you would think that would make it easy for me to talk with her) but something within me resists talking to her about this. She knows we are trying to have a baby but not from me.

I think one of the things which holds me back in researching further is that I still don't know if I can get pregnant. I don't read/buy baby books, I have purchased no nursery furniture or clothing, I avoid pregnancy sites. It must be a self-defence to protect myself from future pain and disappointment if I can't conceive.

We are so complex!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Shellvz said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, Im not 100% sure. My doctor just said that she has done everything she can for me now and since I have been trying for 9 months, time to see a FS. Im happy about it though. My Doc isnt 100% confident that Im ovulating and a FS can give me something to help that process again. She also said that they want to do a full work up of both me and husband. I have already had them with her, but she said they like to do certain tests on certain days etc.....apart from that, not much more I can talk you until after 8th August.
> 
> Oh ok. I am only in my 5th month of actively ttc so I have another 2 cycles to chart before I will see Dr. This is where I have no knowledge... :shrug:
> 
> I have learnt all I can about conceiving but the afterwards (pregnancy) and the fertility specialists is totally outside my experience and research thus far.
> 
> My mother died when I was 21yrs so I don't have the mother daughter talks that many do and have had. I regret now not paying attention to things she told me as a teenager. I wish I knew her fertility history. Even so, she had all her pregnancies in her 20's so it is a different kettle of fish. (What an odd saying - glad you are an Aussie) :)
> 
> My mother-in-law is a midwife (you would think that would make it easy for me to talk with her) but something within me resists talking to her about this. She knows we are trying to have a baby but not from me.
> 
> I think one of the things which holds me back in researching further is that I still don't know if I can get pregnant. I don't read/buy baby books, I have purchased no nursery furniture or clothing, I avoid pregnancy sites. It must be a self-defence to protect myself from future pain and disappointment if I can't conceive.
> 
> We are so complex!!!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your Mum :hugs: I lost my father when I was 27 so I know the pain that goes along with it.

Yeah, my Mum and Sister had their children in early to mid twenties to they have no information for me....

I really think you should go get your bloods done and an ultrasound done and your hubby sperm check. Most of it is covered by Medicare except for out of pocket gap with Ultrasound. Honestly it will give you piece of mind. If there is a problem, you can get it fixed sooner or at least know about it sooner. Just go to your GP and ask for them. If they are a good doctor, they will do them for you.

We are complex but we will get pregnant, that Im sure.......this time next year we will be sharing our baby or pregnancy stories :flower: 

Hows the foot by the way???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, Im not 100% sure. My doctor just said that she has done everything she can for me now and since I have been trying for 9 months, time to see a FS. Im happy about it though. My Doc isnt 100% confident that Im ovulating and a FS can give me something to help that process again. She also said that they want to do a full work up of both me and husband. I have already had them with her, but she said they like to do certain tests on certain days etc.....apart from that, not much more I can talk you until after 8th August.
> 
> Oh ok. I am only in my 5th month of actively ttc so I have another 2 cycles to chart before I will see Dr. This is where I have no knowledge... :shrug:
> 
> I have learnt all I can about conceiving but the afterwards (pregnancy) and the fertility specialists is totally outside my experience and research thus far.
> 
> My mother died when I was 21yrs so I don't have the mother daughter talks that many do and have had. I regret now not paying attention to things she told me as a teenager. I wish I knew her fertility history. Even so, she had all her pregnancies in her 20's so it is a different kettle of fish. (What an odd saying - glad you are an Aussie) :)
> 
> My mother-in-law is a midwife (you would think that would make it easy for me to talk with her) but something within me resists talking to her about this. She knows we are trying to have a baby but not from me.
> 
> I think one of the things which holds me back in researching further is that I still don't know if I can get pregnant. I don't read/buy baby books, I have purchased no nursery furniture or clothing, I avoid pregnancy sites. It must be a self-defence to protect myself from future pain and disappointment if I can't conceive.
> 
> We are so complex!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Mum :hugs: I lost my father when I was 27 so I know the pain that goes along with it.
> 
> Yeah, my Mum and Sister had their children in early to mid twenties to they have no information for me....
> 
> I really think you should go get your bloods done and an ultrasound done and your hubby sperm check. Most of it is covered by Medicare except for out of pocket gap with Ultrasound. Honestly it will give you piece of mind. If there is a problem, you can get it fixed sooner or at least know about it sooner. Just go to your GP and ask for them. If they are a good doctor, they will do them for you.
> 
> We are complex but we will get pregnant, that Im sure.......this time next year we will be sharing our baby or pregnancy stories :flower:
> 
> Hows the foot by the way???Click to expand...

The foot is improving but still not able to walk on properly. Hobbling around when it is not elevated. Still icing and compression bandage. This is the 2 weeks that I can really work out before my boobs hurt - instead I have had to rest on the couch and do no exercise...

Minor set back :dohh:

I spoke with my GP and she said to come back to her when I have been trying for 6 months and she will test Dan's sperm count and then test me. Dan wants to wait for the whole 6 months - which I am ok with. So if not pregnant by end of August then we go for tests.

I like your positivity :thumbup: 

I look forward to our baby stories :baby::hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Do you see it!!!! :happydance: looks like I ovulated. So happy right now, dont even care that we only BD once at the right time and have no hope of BFP, just happy I ovulated!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Do you see it!!!! :happydance: looks like I ovulated. So happy right now, dont even care that we only BD once at the right time and have no hope of BFP, just happy I ovulated!!!!!!!!

Yes I see it :thumbup:

Definite ovulation with fall back temp. You are back on schedule my girl :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Have a good weekend luv. I probably want be back on til Monday. Going to holiday home over the weekend for some relaxing..........


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Have a good weekend luv. I probably want be back on til Monday. Going to holiday home over the weekend for some relaxing..........

You too - enjoy your relaxing weekend away :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi luv, how are you going??? Hows the foot??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi luv, how are you going??? Hows the foot??

Hey Donna,

Foot still injured but improving... Hope your weekend away was relaxing :)

Your temps are looking good - got to like an upward climb :thumbup:

How are you coping in the 2ww :coffee:

I have changed the time I take my temp so it has been all over the place. My husband no longer gets up at 4:40am for work. So now I try to take it at 6am but keep waking too early or sleeping past. Oh well. Hopefully my bodyclock will right itself to 6am wake up.


----------



## Taurus8484

Weekend away was fantastic. If only it were warmer so looking forward to Summer again, holiday house near the beach......

Yeah, had my progestrone taken at 6DPO and it was 36 so happy with that too. Anything over 15 means ovulation....

Temps look good too, not getting my hopes up though. Not feeling anything but the sore throb of my boobs which I normally get between ovulation and AF. 

Hope you get your waking time worked out. Maybe set your alarm to go off each morning.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Weekend away was fantastic. If only it were warmer so looking forward to Summer again, holiday house near the beach......
> 
> Yeah, had my progestrone taken at 6DPO and it was 36 so happy with that too. Anything over 15 means ovulation....
> 
> Temps look good too, not getting my hopes up though. Not feeling anything but the sore throb of my boobs which I normally get between ovulation and AF.
> 
> Hope you get your waking time worked out. Maybe set your alarm to go off each morning.

I agree - I will set my alarm for 6am...

You are at 9dpo now. If you have a 14 day lutueal phase then you should know in another 5 days where you stand on this cycle. How quickly time is passing... :coffee:


----------



## Taurus8484

I normally have a 12 day phase so should know by Thursday. But dont feel anything, before by this stage I knew something was different, not feeling anything.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning.........well couldnt help myself, POAS this morning and got a :bfn:. Annoyed at myself cause I knew I wasnt pregnant....just had really really sore boobs this month and my temps were still up so I did..........next month is our month!!!!

Hope your good...


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good morning.........well couldnt help myself, POAS this morning and got a :bfn:. Annoyed at myself cause I knew I wasnt pregnant....just had really really sore boobs this month and my temps were still up so I did..........next month is our month!!!!
> 
> Hope your good...

It's not over till temp drops below coverline and af shows... You may have checked too early...?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah dont think so. When I did get pregnant that time, I had morning sickness, lots of discharge, really sore boobs, tired, vivid dreams, sneezing.........and I just knew I was. Dont feel anything this time just sore boobs. No Im not. But Im okay with that, Im back ovulating again so thankful for that.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah dont think so. When I did get pregnant that time, I had morning sickness, lots of discharge, really sore boobs, tired, vivid dreams, sneezing.........and I just knew I was. Dont feel anything this time just sore boobs. No Im not. But Im okay with that, Im back ovulating again so thankful for that.

You know your body best :)

Ovulating again is good :thumbup:

It didn't take too long after all for your body to recover and begin again. It is amazing what our bodies are capable of. I am in awe of how complex our bodies are and the God who designed us so incredibly.

I will start opk tests after work today. I am CD10 so am anticipating ovulation on CD12, 13 or 14 based on my history. Hoping I won't have the same pains on my right ovary this cycle. Last right side cycle I was in pain from ovulation till af. 

Getting used to entering the 2ww and it passing quickly - it doesn't have the same effect on me anymore. I have learnt to ignore all symptoms as pmt and my temps tell me more about what is going on than my symptoms.

I do feel a sigh of relief when I get positive opk and temp increase. The fact that I still ovulate each month gives me hope of a BFP one day.

I finished my last Elevit tablet last night so starting on Folic Acid from tonight onwards. I wonder if this will make me feel better or worse during 2ww?


----------



## Taurus8484

Wow, I cant believe your ready to ovulate again. Seems like only yesterday you were getting ready to test.........the months fly by dont they


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Wow, I cant believe your ready to ovulate again. Seems like only yesterday you were getting ready to test.........the months fly by dont they

I know - how quickly time is passing. This is my 5th cycle so 5 months has gone by very fast!

I guess the more experienced we become in this process the less we stress about the things which didn't matter after all and find the 2ww not so excrutiatingly long after all :coffee:


----------



## Taurus8484

The 2ww is excruitatinlgy long fullstop...lol Even now when I know that I have no chance of being pregnant I keep looking for signs even though I try not to. Bring on my AF where for 2 weeks I dont have to think about trying to get pregnant.


----------



## Shellvz

CD 10
Opk+

Surprising...
Will test again tomorrow. Expecting early ovulation now...


----------



## Taurus8484

That's an early +OPK. You normally that early??? Well get ready for BDing. 
My temps are falling. Expecting AF Friday or Saturday. Can feel it coming on. Next cycle for both of us..


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> That's an early +OPK. You normally that early??? Well get ready for BDing.
> My temps are falling. Expecting AF Friday or Saturday. Can feel it coming on. Next cycle for both of us..

I know - the earliest I have ovulated is CD12. I am expecting another positive tonight and temp dip. Guessing ovulation will occur tomorrow CD12.

It was definitely 2 strong lines on opk test strip last night. I have had it in the past though 2 strong lines in a row. I figure I must have caught the beginning of the LH surge last night.

Sorry your temps are falling but as you weren't really expecting bfp then atleast you know your system is back to normal :hugs:

Already bd'n and trying not to cause performance anxiety in husband. Poor guy, he already feels under pressure that I am not falling pregnant as yet. I try not to make it sex on demand during ovulation time but it is hard to be patient and understanding when you want to make a baby today ;) That and the increased sex drive... sigh :dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah I know what you mean. Hubby just knows now. Day 14, 16 and 17 are bonking days whether he wants to or not. I just have to remind him it will be worth it in the end. Who would have thought men didn't want to have sex sometimes lol


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Hubby just knows now. Day 14, 16 and 17 are bonking days whether he wants to or not. I just have to remind him it will be worth it in the end. Who would have thought men didn't want to have sex sometimes lol

I KNOW!!!!

I feel I have been mislead by society which tells us men want sex all the time!!! I usually want more sex than my husband. I try not to make an issue of it but sometimes it is quite frustrating that he gets the final say because he is the one with the penis!

I have been reading up on it and 'they' suggest telling husband as little as possible details ttc. I have not done that - I am an open book. Perhaps I should have some mystery and not let him know when I ovulate etc...

I don't want this to become a problem for us. I want trying for a baby to be fun and a result of our loving relationship - not a switch we have to flick on because my test strip is positive.

Sorry mate, I think I needed a bit of a rant this morning :grr:


----------



## Taurus8484

Dont apologise......thats what this forum is for, to talk to other women going through the same thing and to rant....

I dont tell my husband anything anymore, except when he has to get his penis ready and when I get my AF. Other than that, he just doesnt want to know really. He really wants a baby dont get me wrong, he just isnt interested in charting, OPK etc. I do show him the smiley face when I get it though on the OPK. Just to tell him its on...

And it does become a chore. I started this thread a few days ago in this section called Not Exciting Anymore, go read it and you will see that there are a heap of women out there that feel like we do.....

Looks like you should ovulate today or tomorrow then.........I had a HUGE temp dip this morning, knew it, can feel AF on her way........


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Dont apologise......thats what this forum is for, to talk to other women going through the same thing and to rant....
> 
> I dont tell my husband anything anymore, except when he has to get his penis ready and when I get my AF. Other than that, he just doesnt want to know really. He really wants a baby dont get me wrong, he just isnt interested in charting, OPK etc. I do show him the smiley face when I get it though on the OPK. Just to tell him its on...
> 
> And it does become a chore. I started this thread a few days ago in this section called Not Exciting Anymore, go read it and you will see that there are a heap of women out there that feel like we do.....
> 
> Looks like you should ovulate today or tomorrow then.........I had a HUGE temp dip this morning, knew it, can feel AF on her way........

I did feel better after my rant :)

I will check out your thread. I agree. It was exciting when we decided we would try for a baby. The first few cycles I was so positive. Now I am more realistic I think.

I had a talk with my husband last night and gave him the choice for information or mystery. He chose mystery. So now, I am trying to bite my tongue and give him no updates. I told him I will only tell him where I am at if he asks. Funny thing was he asked me last night how many lines on opk test strip and then asked me what my temp did this morning. May take another cycle to build up some mystery.

He said that it will take the pressure off by not knowing. I am afraid that we may miss the window if I don't tell him. See how it goes.

My temp has confused me this morning. Slight rise but under my normal cover line. I had to +opk's in a row (as I suspected). Today is CD12 and I have ovulated this early before but usually it dips in temp first then shoots up. I haven't dipped but nor have I shot up. I will test again tonight OPK strip and see what LH doing. Maybe a false start? :shrug:

Sorry about temp dip but atleast you know af is coming and you were wishing for her last cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Maybe you dont have to tell him. Maybe you could put a circle around that dates on the calendar or something so he knows you have to bonk on those days but you didnt actually speak about it, or let him know some other way without actually saying it so he doesnt feel pressured??? Dont know, its very tricky though. Ive even tried sexy lingerie and stuff to make if feel less forced because we have too and more fun........when you work out how to do it though, let me know lol.

Yeah, you have EWCM and +'s though, so maybe your temp is a little off. I still think your about to ovulate today or tomorrow latest. Definately bonk tonight!!!!

Its okay, knew I was out this cycle anyways.........


----------



## Taurus8484

You like my new signature?!?!?!?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> You like my new signature?!?!?!?

Your new signature brought tears to my eyes :cry:

I love it :thumbup:

I just changed mine :)


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Maybe you dont have to tell him. Maybe you could put a circle around that dates on the calendar or something so he knows you have to bonk on those days but you didnt actually speak about it, or let him know some other way without actually saying it so he doesnt feel pressured??? Dont know, its very tricky though. Ive even tried sexy lingerie and stuff to make if feel less forced because we have too and more fun........when you work out how to do it though, let me know lol.
> 
> Yeah, you have EWCM and +'s though, so maybe your temp is a little off. I still think your about to ovulate today or tomorrow latest. Definately bonk tonight!!!!
> 
> Its okay, knew I was out this cycle anyways.........

I may try that - wear something sexy as a signal I am up for it... ;)

Or maybe I will just try to seduce him at peak times...

Something is definitely going on as I have sore boobs today. Maybe today is the day after all. No ovulation pains though so far.


----------



## Shellvz

hhmm... Sharp pains on my right side ovary...

Think today maybe the day after all!

Mind you - this is what I was afraid of - last right side cycle I had breast pain and ovulation pain for 14 days (ovulation to af). Boobs already sore and now right side sharp pains... Hoping not to go through 14 days of pain again.


----------



## Taurus8484

No, the pain isnt good, but at least you know its a nice strong egg!! The sore boobs part is the worst though.........my boobs hurt more during ovulation to AF than they did when I got pregnant that time.

This cycle they hurt a lot!!!!!!! Couldnt wait to get home and take my bra off!!!


----------



## Shellvz

1dpo
Temp increase. Definitely ovulated yesterday. I felt it at lunchtime and had opk- test last night.

I think my temps are all over the place cause I have changed time I temp in the morn. Hopefully they will settle down once I become used to temping at 6am.

Your temp has spiked...


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, if you changed your times that would do it. Hope you got some bonking in last night lol

I remember reading somewhere once that you dont swear, and I respect that, but seriously.......WTF is going on with my chart???

I got that temp and didnt think it was right, so did it again straight away and it was 36.78 and so I did it again and got 36.77......so it must have been right, right??? Three in a row cant be wrong?!?!?!?! Maybe my themometer has crapped itself.

I dont know, never ever had a temperature that high before?!?!?!?!? I think if it's down again tomorrow morning to the 36.1's or 36.2's I will adjust it because it just looks wrong....

And I know AF is coming, have that dull achey uterus feeling I normally get.......and it should be here today


----------



## Taurus8484

Maybe my luteual phase length has changed because of the miscarriage??? Maybe its 14 days now instead of 12??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, if you changed your times that would do it. Hope you got some bonking in last night lol
> 
> I remember reading somewhere once that you dont swear, and I respect that, but seriously.......WTF is going on with my chart???
> 
> I got that temp and didnt think it was right, so did it again straight away and it was 36.78 and so I did it again and got 36.77......so it must have been right, right??? Three in a row cant be wrong?!?!?!?! Maybe my themometer has crapped itself.
> 
> I dont know, never ever had a temperature that high before?!?!?!?!? I think if it's down again tomorrow morning to the 36.1's or 36.2's I will adjust it because it just looks wrong....
> 
> And I know AF is coming, have that dull achey uterus feeling I normally get.......and it should be here today

Well... without giving you reckless hope it is possible to implant as late as 12dpo. That could have been an implant dip and then temp rise (triphasic) OR it could be your thermometer or chance or illness you are unaware of...

Tomorrow - your temp may give you clues. If it stays high I would suggest taking a preg test. If it plummets again expect af...


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Maybe my luteual phase length has changed because of the miscarriage??? Maybe its 14 days now instead of 12??

It may take some time to see what your body does after mc. It may take a few cycles to right itself unless you fall preg again soon...

Mine is always 14...


----------



## Shellvz

I know for a fact that I ovulated yesterday CD12.

I have a feeling that ff is going to cross hair it at CD11 though as it was the lower temp. Can I do anything to fix that - to make it cross hair on the right day?


----------



## Taurus8484

Shellvz said:


> I know for a fact that I ovulated yesterday CD12.
> 
> I have a feeling that ff is going to cross hair it at CD11 though as it was the lower temp. Can I do anything to fix that - to make it cross hair on the right day?

Under the Ovulation Detection Box on FF, there is a over ride that you can use to change O date if you want.


----------



## Taurus8484

Shellvz said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you changed your times that would do it. Hope you got some bonking in last night lol
> 
> I remember reading somewhere once that you dont swear, and I respect that, but seriously.......WTF is going on with my chart???
> 
> I got that temp and didnt think it was right, so did it again straight away and it was 36.78 and so I did it again and got 36.77......so it must have been right, right??? Three in a row cant be wrong?!?!?!?! Maybe my themometer has crapped itself.
> 
> I dont know, never ever had a temperature that high before?!?!?!?!? I think if it's down again tomorrow morning to the 36.1's or 36.2's I will adjust it because it just looks wrong....
> 
> And I know AF is coming, have that dull achey uterus feeling I normally get.......and it should be here today
> 
> Well... without giving you reckless hope it is possible to implant as late as 12dpo. That could have been an implant dip and then temp rise (triphasic) OR it could be your thermometer or chance or illness you are unaware of...
> 
> Tomorrow - your temp may give you clues. If it stays high I would suggest taking a preg test. If it plummets again expect af...Click to expand...


99.9% sure AF is on its way. Dull achey uterus feeling and sore hips!!! Think my themometer may be on its way out or maybe this morning was just a freak. Maybe I had a really hot flush for some reason just before I woke.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that I ovulated yesterday CD12.
> 
> I have a feeling that ff is going to cross hair it at CD11 though as it was the lower temp. Can I do anything to fix that - to make it cross hair on the right day?
> 
> Under the Ovulation Detection Box on FF, there is a over ride that you can use to change O date if you want.Click to expand...

Cool - thanks :)


----------



## Shellvz

The girl whose baby shower I went to the other weekend had her baby this morning. Ended up emergency caesar and the baby while ok is in an incubator to help with breathing. She made it to 35 weeks but has been in and out of Hospital this past 2 months with pre-eclampsia.

I feel strange. I am happy for her but at the same time I resent her. Isn't that odd. Everyone is SO estatic and tearful and joyous. I am saying all the right things but my heart isn't in it. Which makes me feel sad. I wish I could be genuinely happy for her.

I think it is because we started ttc at the same time - though to be honest some of that time I was only not preventing not actively trying. 

I am still trying and she now has her baby. I don't like this feeling. Jealousy? I don't want to feel resentful or unhappy because she has her baby and I don't.

My husband and I are going to visit her sometime this weekend and I don't want to. I know I am going out of obligation.

How do you turn bad attitudes like this around? How do you be happy for a friend who after 5 miscarriages finally has her healthy baby? How do you rise above????


----------



## Taurus8484

Must be the morning for it, my boss daughter had her baby this morning too.

I know exactly how you feel. One of our good friends, she got pregnant 1 week before me so everytime I look at her I see where I should be :shrug: hurts, cant deny it but I am happy for them.

Had dinner last Thursday night with a friend I have been avoiding since the miscarriage because all she does is talk about her baby constantly, surprisingly she didnt mentioned her that many times and I ended up having a great night catching up when I thought I wouldnt.

It is hard to be happy for other people, especially when we are so jealous ourselves but if she has had 5 miscarriages, I cant even image what she has gone through to have a healthy baby. 

Our time will come, we just have to be patient and accept that it wont be easy but nothing in life worth having ever is and I know that we have to smile and seem like nothing is bothering us, but it will happen, I promise. And remember, we are only just starting out on this journey, if it doesnt happen naturally that is always other solutions such as IVF, IUI etc.

We will get pregnant!!!!! and have sticky ones too :thumbup:


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Must be the morning for it, my boss daughter had her baby this morning too.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. One of our good friends, she got pregnant 1 week before me so everytime I look at her I see where I should be :shrug: hurts, cant deny it but I am happy for them.
> 
> Had dinner last Thursday night with a friend I have been avoiding since the miscarriage because all she does is talk about her baby constantly, surprisingly she didnt mentioned her that many times and I ended up having a great night catching up when I thought I wouldnt.
> 
> It is hard to be happy for other people, especially when we are so jealous ourselves but if she has had 5 miscarriages, I cant even image what she has gone through to have a healthy baby.
> 
> Our time will come, we just have to be patient and accept that it wont be easy but nothing in life worth having ever is and I know that we have to smile and seem like nothing is bothering us, but it will happen, I promise. And remember, we are only just starting out on this journey, if it doesnt happen naturally that is always other solutions such as IVF, IUI etc.
> 
> We will get pregnant!!!!! and have sticky ones too :thumbup:

I am glad that I have someone who understands what I am feeling without feeling judged as a bad person. Ttc is such an emotional journey. I wish it was alot more straightforward and simple. Have sex = get pregnant.

You are right. She has been through the mill and she finally has her hearts desire.


----------



## Taurus8484

I found thinking about doing it was worse than when I was actually there confronted by baby or pregnancy. Im sure once you go this weekend after you walk out, you will be glad you did. 

I wish it was that simple.......sex = baby lol. Isnt it ironic we spend most of our life preventing get knocked up and now we want to, it wont happen


----------



## Shellvz

Ff crosshaired on wrong day as I suspected. I couldn't work out how to adjust so I lowered my temp on wrong ovulation day. 

Got my usual 2dpo fallback this morning.

Your temp still high and no af yet...?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yep nothing yet. I know its coming though. can feel it. Don't know what is going on??? 100% sure im not pregnant though. Going out for dinner tonight with friends and will be drinking wine per normal that's how sure im not. Still dull ache in uterus like normal just temps bit weird. looks like my LP has changed lengths??? Not sure what normal is anymore!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yep nothing yet. I know its coming though. can feel it. Don't know what is going on??? 100% sure im not pregnant though. Going out for dinner tonight with friends and will be drinking wine per normal that's how sure im not. Still dull ache in uterus like normal just temps bit weird. looks like my LP has changed lengths??? Not sure what normal is anymore!!!

I hate to be the devils advocate but what if you are wrong? I would take a test personally just to be certain before drinking. Just in case...


----------



## Taurus8484

I know. But seeing BFN hurts more than seeing AF.


----------



## Taurus8484

Did a test. BFN like i thought.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Did a test. BFN like i thought.

Sorry mate :(

I didn't mean for you to be hurt by my over cautiousness :(

Have a drink for me!


----------



## Taurus8484

That's okay. wasn't hurt. Just thought i better check. You got your crosshairs. Yay!!! Temp drop for me this morning. Still no AF.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> That's okay. wasn't hurt. Just thought i better check. You got your crosshairs. Yay!!! Temp drop for me this morning. Still no AF.

Yep - so far temps going to my normal pattern. Trying to remain positive but realistic this cycle. 

Hope you had a lovely night out. Af due soon I imagine...


----------



## Shellvz

Visited my friend and her baby today. It was much easier and better than I expected :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Told you it would be xx People will be visiting us one day soon too!!!

Still no AF.


----------



## Taurus8484

Period pains started just now.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Period pains started just now.

You were right on the money!

I am happy to report my boobs don't hurt and no pain on right ovary since ovulation. So relieved!


----------



## Taurus8484

Good to hear that you dont have sore boobs or pain....:thumbup:

I have no idea WTF is going on with me. AF pains gone and still nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good to hear that you dont have sore boobs or pain....:thumbup:
> 
> I have no idea WTF is going on with me. AF pains gone and still nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


16dpo is certainly a lot longer than your normal 12days...

Temps went back up too...

Maybe wait 2 more days - if no af and temps still above coverline I would test again for pregnancy...


----------



## Taurus8484

What about you?? Anything??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> What about you?? Anything??

Happy to report I feel no symptoms so far :happydance:

I was afraid of facing 14 days of pain again on this right side - alas - fear was unfounded :)

Glad that that may mean if I had a cyst on right ovary it has dissolved perhaps...

My temps still adjusting to new time zone I think but above coverline.

I ran out of Elevit and am now just taking Folic Acid with Iodine. I wonder if that has also helped with feeling no symptoms. Elevit gave me heartburn and nausea. Very confusing in 2ww - as it isn't pregnancy caused symptoms.

I will go back on multi-vitamins once pregnant.


----------



## Taurus8484

So after a day of boobs hurting again and vomiting into my bin at work, did a test and got a faint line. Not getting excited. Im 16dpo, the line should be fairly dark by now. Guessing another early miscarriage on the cards for me :-( 

Its really sad i can't even be excited about being pregnant.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> So after a day of boobs hurting again and vomiting into my bin at work, did a test and got a faint line. Not getting excited. Im 16dpo, the line should be fairly dark by now. Guessing another early miscarriage on the cards for me :-(
> 
> Its really sad i can't even be excited about being pregnant.

It may have been a late implantation dip then after all. Maybe it is too soon for darker lines as it is still close to implantation?

Is it too early for a blood test?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey. So got another faint line this morning and temps arent were I would like them. Dont feel too confident. Had a late implant and I guess after last time, scared shitless to be honest. I said to hubby last night, its sucks. We should be over the moon and happy, instead I just feel fear and dread......

Not cancelling our fertility appointment because I dont think this one will stick.

Wow, you had a nice high jump this morning. How you feeling??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey. So got another faint line this morning and temps arent were I would like them. Dont feel too confident. Had a late implant and I guess after last time, scared shitless to be honest. I said to hubby last night, its sucks. We should be over the moon and happy, instead I just feel fear and dread......
> 
> Not cancelling our fertility appointment because I dont think this one will stick.
> 
> Wow, you had a nice high jump this morning. How you feeling??

When is your appointment?

What is a chemical pregnancy? I have heard them mentioned on b&b but haven't yet worked out what they are.

I hope your temps climb, line darkens or af starts soon. I am sorry this pregnancy is not as strong or as happy as it should be. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yea - my temp shot up. Too early to mean anything though I think - I am only 5dpo. Could still be in relation to time change of temping.

Hang in there matey :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Our appointment with fertility clinic is on 8th August. Not even going to Doctor's about this pregnancy. If Im still pregnant next week I might go, but see what happens.

A chemical is an early pregnancy, where you get a BFP but then it goes very quickly and you get your period. Normally your a few days late with AF or sometimes unless you POAS you dont even know your pregnant and get period at normal time. Just an early miscarriage really.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Our appointment with fertility clinic is on 8th August. Not even going to Doctor's about this pregnancy. If Im still pregnant next week I might go, but see what happens.
> 
> A chemical is an early pregnancy, where you get a BFP but then it goes very quickly and you get your period. Normally your a few days late with AF or sometimes unless you POAS you dont even know your pregnant and get period at normal time. Just an early miscarriage really.

Oh ok... 

I think your idea is wise. See what progresses over the next week or so. If temps go up or down it should give you an idea of what to expect.

I hope that this pregnancy lasts and you deliver a healthy baby in 9 months time :) If not, then it is good to know that you seem to have no problems conceiving. This is a positive! :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

See what happens, the only thing I can do.

Looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Shellvz

My skin feels hot, sensitive and my clothes make me feel itchy...

New symptom...?


----------



## Taurus8484

Could be?? Have you had any vivid dreams??? 

Did another test tonight. Seems a fraction darker.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Could be?? Have you had any vivid dreams???
> 
> Did another test tonight. Seems a fraction darker.

Weird... stopped taking Elevit so I thought I would feel less symptoms...

Instead, my mouth tastes terrible (metallic), my boobs starting to hurt, my skin is sensitive and I keep doing little sick burbs...

5dpo - too early for real symptoms as can't have implanted yet!

Still - could just be good old fashioned progesterone. Just grateful I am not in pain still :)

Vivid dreams...? I have these every night already. I would hate to think how much more vivid they could become ;)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Taurus8484

I feel terrible. Lines this morning were lighter again. Going to Doctors tonight. I know I am going to miscarry and I hate myself for wishing it would hurry up and happen. I wish I could take a couple months off this roller coaster but at 38 I cant afford it. Not temping anymore until my period starts.

Sorry, just not in a very good frame of mind today.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> I feel terrible. Lines this morning were lighter again. Going to Doctors tonight. I know I am going to miscarry and I hate myself for wishing it would hurry up and happen. I wish I could take a couple months off this roller coaster but at 38 I cant afford it. Not temping anymore until my period starts.
> 
> Sorry, just not in a very good frame of mind today.

I am sorry Donna :(

I wish there was something I could do to take your pain away.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

7dpo

Half way through 2ww for me. I have a regular 14day LP.

My temps are holding so hoping I have a strong egg releasing good levels of progesterone. No implantation dip which makes me feel relieved. I don't want early implant. Anyday from now on egg has my permission to implant ;)

How are you going? What did the Dr say?


----------



## Taurus8484

Your chart is looking nice. Fx crossed for you.

Well, he wasnt too confident either. Took all my tests (yes there are 5 of them) to show him and he said they should be getting darker. And it feels like period pains last night and today.

Literally just went and had my HCG and progestrone done so I will be logging into our pathology system every half and hour today until my results go up. Not feeling confident though :nope: Every pregnancy symptom I did have has gone except for the bloating now so its just a matter of time.

See what blood results say now


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Your chart is looking nice. Fx crossed for you.
> 
> Well, he wasnt too confident either. Took all my tests (yes there are 5 of them) to show him and he said they should be getting darker. And it feels like period pains last night and today.
> 
> Literally just went and had my HCG and progestrone done so I will be logging into our pathology system every half and hour today until my results go up. Not feeling confident though :nope: Every pregnancy symptom I did have has gone except for the bloating now so its just a matter of time.
> 
> See what blood results say now

Your temps are still considerably higher than the coverline and went up this morning... Is that a good sign?

You will know once you see the results from HCG and progesterone what to expect.

I hope your baby's levels are strong and that you won't lose this one :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks, me too. I feel okay and I have talked myself into the fact that I will lose it so I think Im okay with it but I think starting to bleed and seeing it come out of me again though........brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.......losing 2 babies in 3 months, cruel sick joke.......


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Thanks, me too. I feel okay and I have talked myself into the fact that I will lose it so I think Im okay with it but I think starting to bleed and seeing it come out of me again though........brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.......losing 2 babies in 3 months, cruel sick joke.......

:hugs:

I can't imagine the pain you are feeling and facing. I am hoping and praying that you won't lose this one. I am also praying that if you do you will be comforted. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Good news = blood test confirmed pregnancy.

Bad news = should start bleeding in next day or two. Progestrone was only 11, should be a minimum of around 32. HCG was only 31.3. Should be around 1,000 for where I am.

So frickin pissed at my body right now.........(plus lots of tears). Lucky I have my own office so I can shut the door and cry


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good news = blood test confirmed pregnancy.
> 
> Bad news = should start bleeding in next day or two. Progestrone was only 11, should be a minimum of around 32. HCG was only 31.3. Should be around 1,000 for where I am.
> 
> So frickin pissed at my body right now.........(plus lots of tears). Lucky I have my own office so I can shut the door and cry

Firstly congratulations on becoming pregnant. I know what a feat that is in itself - let alone falling pregnant so soon after a mc.

I am very sorry that this embryo is not viable and that you will mc soon. I feel very sad with you. Perhaps the blessing is that you will mc sooner than after a few more weeks - which may prove even more painful emotionally.

If you weren't ttc you may have missed this one and just thought your period was late. This is one of the evils of charting - sometimes we know too much.

If you need an offload I am ready to listen and offer whatever support I can remotely. You are in my thoughts and prayers. You are not alone!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

To the Child of My Heart

O precious, tiny sweet little one,

you will always be to me

so perfect, pure and innocent

just as you were meant to be.

We dreamed of you and of your

life and all that it would be we

waited and longed for you

to come and join our family.

We never had the chance to play

to laugh, to rock, to wiggle

we long to hold you, touch you

and listen to you giggle.

But now your're gone ...

but yet you're here. You are

our sorrow and our joy, 

there's love in ever tear.

Just know our love goes deep

and strong. We'll forget you never.

The child we had, but never had,

and yet will have forever. :flower:


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Donna,

How are you going? I am thinking of you and praying for you :)

As for me - it is now 8dpo: temps still high which is a good sign of strong progesterone producing egg I think. Don't know if it is actually fertilised though until it tries to implant. 

Watching temps for implantation dip (which hasn't occurred as yet I am hoping anyway as 4dpo is too early!) and triphasic temp shift. If it holds temps or if it lowers then I am most likely not pregnant - just a strong egg.

Feeling nauseas off and on, sore boobs and seem to be peeing more often (but that is also caused by progesterone).

Twinges in my right ovary side this morning. I haven't had any pains like this since ovulation on this cycle.

Really, I have no idea what to expect this month. I have this rational part of my brain which says 'why will this month be any different?' but there is still a part of me that is hoping I will get pregnant anyway.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning. Nice temps you have. Feeling anything??

Im okay. Still a little upset, but I cant change it. I know this sounds horrible, but I would really like to start to miscarry now so that it can happen and I can move on from it. At the moment Im living with the smallest of hope that the Doctors and blood work is wrong and that I will get to keep my baby. Completely irrational I know, but I just need to see the bleed. Horrible isnt it.

The only thing keeping me sane at the moment is knowing we have the fertility clinic appointment on the 8th August and that we are getting the help that we need.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good morning. Nice temps you have. Feeling anything??
> 
> Im okay. Still a little upset, but I cant change it. I know this sounds horrible, but I would really like to start to miscarry now so that it can happen and I can move on from it. At the moment Im living with the smallest of hope that the Doctors and blood work is wrong and that I will get to keep my baby. Completely irrational I know, but I just need to see the bleed. Horrible isnt it.
> 
> The only thing keeping me sane at the moment is knowing we have the fertility clinic appointment on the 8th August and that we are getting the help that we need.

We must have both posted at the same time :)

I confess I am still worried about early implantation so just did a search on google (as we do) about 4dpo implantations. It seems it may just be a fallback temp like on 2dpo. I have a fear of ectopic pregnancies and losing a fallopian tube.

I think I fear that more than not being pregnant.

I understand what you mean about wishing mc to begin rather than giving false hope through a long drawn out process.

This site has some interesting stats about mc: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/griefandloss/understanding-early-miscarriage/

It is important that you realise that mc is unpredictible and it is not your fault. Your body hasn't failed you. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, is has failed me though because if it didnt, Id be 4 months pregnant from the first one. 

Going away to our holiday home after work tonight......just need to get away for awhile


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, is has failed me though because if it didnt, Id be 4 months pregnant from the first one.
> 
> Going away to our holiday home after work tonight......just need to get away for awhile

I am glad you have a holiday home to retreat to :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

10dpo

Temp slight rise but in usual holding pattern. Not likely pregnant. Expecting af on 14dpo.


----------



## Shellvz

11dpo
Sore lower back, sore nipples, blood nose and low temp dip...???

Don't know what to think. May be late implantation dip if goes back up. I haven't had early temp dip like this so far. Nor had blood nose...

How are you going?


----------



## Shellvz

12dpo
Still low temps. I am out!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi luv. Sorry I haven't answered lately. Been away and don't get service at holiday home. Got back last night. Just needed a few days away.

Started bleeding Sunday afternoon. The baby came out yesterday morning. Felt bad flushing it down the toilet again but what else could i do.

Sorry your temps have gone down. When you due for AF?


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Donna,

Sorry to hear you lost your baby. It is something you don't really think about: how to dispose of the baby.

How are feeling emotionally?

I am expecting af on Thu unless I was wrong about ovulation day and then it will be tomorrow.

Disappointed but that's life. Can only do what we can to get pregnant and then try again... Not ready to give up!

My SIL got BFP yesterday. They tried 4 years for 1st child and this 2nd is 2 1/2 years of trying. Happy for them but again another close pregnant female in my life...


----------



## Shellvz

12dpo

Af just started. 2 days early... Never done that before!

I must have been wrong about ovulation day after all. Which would make me 13dpo today - 14dpo tomorrow. In that respect it's not too early then...

Next time I won't make any changes to temps when I disagree with ff.


----------



## Shellvz

This is my 6th cycle. If unsuccessful we will go to Dr and get checked out. Not sure how we will proceed after that - depends on outcome of tests.

Thinking I may stop ttc. Go back to enjoying our lives and not worrying about ttc, 2ww, charts, temps, opk's etc...

I know now when I ovulate so atleast I have found the window. Maybe taking the pressure of will help...?


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear AF came........why dont you go get all the simple tests done. Get your bloods done, semen analysis and ultrasound.

Then you know if there are any issues or not, otherwise it doesnt matter or not whether you stop charts, temping etc, if there is a problem better you know now rather than later.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Sorry to hear AF came........why dont you go get all the simple tests done. Get your bloods done, semen analysis and ultrasound.
> 
> Then you know if there are any issues or not, otherwise it doesnt matter or not whether you stop charts, temping etc, if there is a problem better you know now rather than later.

I was told you needed a 6 month history ttc before Dr will test you for infertility (and 12 mths for those under 35yrs)...?


----------



## Taurus8484

Nope, Doctor did our bloods and semen at 3 months and had 2 ultrasounds now.

They say 6 months over 35 and go to fertility clinic, but Doctor can order these bloods tests, semen analysis and ultrasounds anytime.


----------



## Taurus8484

Look on the bright side, you normally ovulate around CD 14 and me CD 16 or 17 so, this cycle at least, we should be ovulating around the same time and we can do the 2ww together.....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Nope, Doctor did our bloods and semen at 3 months and had 2 ultrasounds now.
> 
> They say 6 months over 35 and go to fertility clinic, but Doctor can order these bloods tests, semen analysis and ultrasounds anytime.

I just made a Doctors appointment for next wed 5:30pm


----------



## Taurus8484

YAY!!!! I have my fertility appointment on Wednesday too at 3:15pm so we will be able to compare notes on Thursday morning.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> YAY!!!! I have my fertility appointment on Wednesday too at 3:15pm so we will be able to compare notes on Thursday morning.

We really will be in this together this month :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes we will :thumbup:


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How are you going? I have been thinking about you :hugs:

I am fine. My temps haven't fallen below the coverline yet - which I find odd. Usually they are in the 35 range but are still in the 36 range.

Still have period so not sure what is going on there :shrug: Maybe my temps will fall when period stops?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv, Im well. Hope your good!!

Wouldnt worry too much. That is where mine normally hang around when period starts and during the phase before ovulation and you have changed temping time so I think where you are is quite normal.

I temp at 6:30 and you at 6:00 now right?? These temps look good.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv, Im well. Hope your good!!
> 
> Wouldnt worry too much. That is where mine normally hang around when period starts and during the phase before ovulation and you have changed temping time so I think where you are is quite normal.
> 
> I temp at 6:30 and you at 6:00 now right?? These temps look good.

Yep - 6am or close to if I wake just before it and am busting!

Ok - I won't worry about them. I haven't stayed above my coverline before - usually on day before af due or after it begins I plummet. This cycle - nothing.

Glad you are well :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

How are you today??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> How are you today??

G'day :)

Just got back to the office after a morning meeting in the city for work. I am okay - tired. Think early night in order tonight - even if it is Friday :sleep:

My temps almost the same each morning. Still above coverline but af nearly over so perhaps they will start to drop to normal temps.

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah Im good actually. Really really looking forward to appointment now. Cant wait to get some answers.

I have a late night, my old boss, her son is racing tonight for gold in the rowing mens quad scull so have to stay out to watch that.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah Im good actually. Really really looking forward to appointment now. Cant wait to get some answers.
> 
> I have a late night, my old boss, her son is racing tonight for gold in the rowing mens quad scull so have to stay out to watch that.

Funnily enough I am looking forward to getting some answers myself. I think I am more curious than afraid now. Whatever is already is whether I know about it or not. My knowing isn't causing any problems.

Frustrating day today at work - problem solving too many annoying and expensive problems in Africa from Australia is hard work - feel like I am constantly hitting my head against a brick wall today!

:grr::grr:


----------



## Taurus8484

Its Friday though!!!!!!!!! And nearly knock off time, makes it even better!!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

My SIL miscarried tonight. Feel sad for them :(


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry. How far was she?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> So sorry. How far was she?

She just found out on Monday. So 5 weeks I think.

My temp finally dropped below coverline. Bizarre!


----------



## Taurus8484

Same as me. How she doing??? You had a huge drop didn't you.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Same as me. How she doing??? You had a huge drop didn't you.

She was upset but trying to be philosophical that atleast she was able to conceive again. I think they will continue trying now. They had given up prior to this and decided to be content with their son.

I know - big drop but I am now back in my usual temps for this time of the cycle. Usually this big drop happens at start of af not end...???

I wonder how this will affect next coverline as I was above it for first 4 days...?


----------



## Shellvz

And temp back up but I think it is because I slept in...


----------



## Shellvz

I have changed my temping time again - back to 5am as this was when I tend to wake up and get the most accurate temps. Sleeping another hour and my temps go up.

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, just change them to whatever you feel more comfortable with.

Yeah Im okay. Looking forward to my appointment. What about you??? Taking your husband with you on Wednesday??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, just change them to whatever you feel more comfortable with.
> 
> Yeah Im okay. Looking forward to my appointment. What about you??? Taking your husband with you on Wednesday??

Yes - taking hubby to appt


----------



## Taurus8484

Good. Think he needs to be there. How will he feel about giving a SA?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good. Think he needs to be there. How will he feel about giving a SA?

He said he is happy to find out. 

We are not sure what to expect. I figure she will ask us questions and give information. May write out referrals for blood test, sperm sample and ultrasound.

I think for both of us now - we are hoping that it may shed light on why we are not conceiving so far.

I am hoping that it won't be a problem for us or our marriage. I don't want either of us to feel that we have failed the other if it is determined to be one of us at fault.


----------



## Taurus8484

Im sure there wont be a problem, and if there is, then you will find that it will have the opposite effect and bring you closer. A good friend of mine couldnt get pregnant for years, hubby had semen analysis done and he had just about no sperm.

Their only hope was IVF and it was a long shot. For the first two months he wanted to leave her so that she could have a family with someone else, but after that it just made them closer and they were determined to have a family together and support each other through thick and thin.

Their twins turn 4 in October.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Im sure there wont be a problem, and if there is, then you will find that it will have the opposite effect and bring you closer. A good friend of mine couldnt get pregnant for years, hubby had semen analysis done and he had just about no sperm.
> 
> Their only hope was IVF and it was a long shot. For the first two months he wanted to leave her so that she could have a family with someone else, but after that it just made them closer and they were determined to have a family together and support each other through thick and thin.
> 
> Their twins turn 4 in October.

Thanks for sharing the story. I am feeling abit nervous about tomorrow's appointment. Getting butterflies in my tummy. Feel like I am about to sit an exam which is pass or fail!

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah going well. Im very very excited about tomorrow. Cant wait to finally get to hopefully get some answers or at least work towards getting some answers.

Dont feel nervous. Im sure you will be fine. Is this your normal Doctor??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah going well. Im very very excited about tomorrow. Cant wait to finally get to hopefully get some answers or at least work towards getting some answers.
> 
> Dont feel nervous. Im sure you will be fine. Is this your normal Doctor??

Nope - never met her in my life...

We don't have a regular Dr. Just see whomever at whichever local clinic is closest to where we are living at the time. Haven't been to a Dr about anything serious before - just usual sniffles etc...

I rang a clinic I went to years ago to have my moles scanned - not far from where we are now living - and asked for their Dr who specialises in women's health and family planning.

So I am seeing her on the receptionist's reccommendation.

I hope you get the answers you are seeking :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope you do too xx


----------



## Shellvz

CD9

Today is the day....

Off to Doctors this arvo (both of us) to find answers hopefully.

I am nervous but glad we made the decision to go. Time for head in the sand has passed and now whatever the reality is we can deal with it!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes, its here...........FINALLY!!!!

Cant wait to get in there and ask some questions........we have to confer tomorrow morning asap!!!!! Tonight even!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Look at that!!! If you go CD14 and i go CD16 to ovulate we will be doing 2WW together at exactly the same time...........although after the last CP I didnt ovulate at all so who knows this time around......but still......exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes, I admited it, I am just a little excited ........:blush: I feel like we are being proactive and making decisions for ourselves.........YAY!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yes, I admited it, I am just a little excited ........:blush: I feel like we are being proactive and making decisions for ourselves.........YAY!!!

There is certainly an element of taking control when for months everything has been out of our control :thumbup:

I won't have answers straight up I imagine. Tests to be run and results to be read another day. But it is the beginning of searching for answers.

Lately my date of ovulation has been less than CD14. It has varied each month - CD 14, CD 13, CD 12, CD 13, CD 11. 

I have wondered if it is because of the Evening Primrose Oil. I have heard it affects your ovulation timing.

Either way we will be in the 2ww together regardless of which day ovulation takes place :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Blushed!!!! Went beetroot red talking to Dr from the beginning...

We have to have tests done at start of next cycle - CD 2.

Sperm analysis, blood work & ultrasound for me.

Dr thought it likely it was my age making the process longer and wants to check hubby's sperm count to see if that also a factor.


----------



## Shellvz

CD10

EWCM has begun - will start testing opk's tonight. Temp dip this morning.

Last month I ovulated on CD11 so want to keep on it this cycle. This is my last cycle of opk's. I will use up the remainder and then go by my temps and pattern from now on.

I tested on CD8 and no LH surge had begun (not even faint line) so didn't bother last night.

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv.........

So happy that your Doctor is doing the complete tests.....once you have them done, hopefully you can put your mind at rest.

Heads up on the ultrasound, you have an external and internal. Dont know if you have had an internal before, but they use a probe which they put a condom on and insert so when you book, make sure you ask for a female because it can be quite invasive and I find it more comfortable when a female does it.

I too have to have all the tests done again.........this time at the right time of the month, so progestrone done again at 7DPO and the ultrasound and bloods done at CD3. They are happy with Justin's sperm that he had done a few months ago. He said to us that he honestly feels like we have just had bad luck so far and that we just need that one good egg. Doing all the tests again to be sure, but he thinks its just a matter of time before we get a good one.

He said to have sex every second day to let the sperm regenerate and Im having an AHM done as well which I havent had before where they test how many eggs I have left, not the quality though.

And he said stop taking fish oil. Apparently before the do egg retrival on their IVF patients, they make them stop because it effects the egg quality even though it can make your uterus have better blood supply.

I had a little, and I mean real little EG this morning too..........unusual for me....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv.........
> 
> So happy that your Doctor is doing the complete tests.....once you have them done, hopefully you can put your mind at rest.
> 
> Heads up on the ultrasound, you have an external and internal. Dont know if you have had an internal before, but they use a probe which they put a condom on and insert so when you book, make sure you ask for a female because it can be quite invasive and I find it more comfortable when a female does it.
> 
> I too have to have all the tests done again.........this time at the right time of the month, so progestrone done again at 7DPO and the ultrasound and bloods done at CD3. They are happy with Justin's sperm that he had done a few months ago. He said to us that he honestly feels like we have just had bad luck so far and that we just need that one good egg. Doing all the tests again to be sure, but he thinks its just a matter of time before we get a good one.
> 
> He said to have sex every second day to let the sperm regenerate and Im having an AHM done as well which I havent had before where they test how many eggs I have left, not the quality though.
> 
> And he said stop taking fish oil. Apparently before the do egg retrival on their IVF patients, they make them stop because it effects the egg quality even though it can make your uterus have better blood supply.
> 
> I had a little, and I mean real little EG this morning too..........unusual for me....


That made me want to cross my legs :blush: Never had an internal anything before. My Dr is going to give me my first pap smear when I go back for results.

Is an AHM test a blood test? My Dr said she wanted to test how many eggs I have left. Is that the same thing?

Should I stop taking fish oil too?

Dr told me to get blood test and ultrasound done on CD2 or CD3. Do you think it matters which one?

Aahh the things we will go through for a baby :wacko:


----------



## Taurus8484

Just when they do it, look at the ceiling and think of other things.....it isnt the most pleasant thing to do, but I just think about what Im going to cook for tea, what book Im reading, anything but what they are doing.

Yes, AMH is a blood. I know from working here that it isnt covered by Medicare, but I dont think its over $100 from memory. It works out how many eggs you have left in your ovaries, not the quality though, just the quanity. If you want help with deciphering tests and results, just let me know. Have the experience through where I work.

You should have your Ultasound and bloods done on Day 2 or 3. Although, the fertility Doctor told me to do it between Day 3 - 7 so Im guessing as long as you have it early its okay. Planning to do mine on Day 3. 

Not going to say to stop the fish oil, thats your decision luv, just telling you that he told me to stop taking it.

I know.....this baby better be worth it!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thinking of saving money and not using OPK anymore?!?!?!? Only cause I use the expensive digitial ones that cost $60 a packet a month and I know when I ovulate and my temp rise will tell me when I have, so why do I feel scare to not use them??

What do you think?? At long as we are bonking every second day like the fertility clinic told us too, I should catch it right???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Just when they do it, look at the ceiling and think of other things.....it isnt the most pleasant thing to do, but I just think about what Im going to cook for tea, what book Im reading, anything but what they are doing.
> 
> Yes, AMH is a blood. I know from working here that it isnt covered by Medicare, but I dont think its over $100 from memory. It works out how many eggs you have left in your ovaries, not the quality though, just the quanity. If you want help with deciphering tests and results, just let me know. Have the experience through where I work.
> 
> You should have your Ultasound and bloods done on Day 2 or 3. Although, the fertility Doctor told me to do it between Day 3 - 7 so Im guessing as long as you have it early its okay. Planning to do mine on Day 3.
> 
> Not going to say to stop the fish oil, thats your decision luv, just telling you that he told me to stop taking it.
> 
> I know.....this baby better be worth it!!!!

I will have to see what day ovulation is to work out when CD2 or 3 is - apparently I can't go to pathology on a weekend.

I will see out this month as normal. I will opk, temp and take EPO and Fishoil. Then I will have tests and see what the results are before deciding what to do next cycle.

Thanks for your help offering to understand my test results - I may take you up on that :)


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Thinking of saving money and not using OPK anymore?!?!?!? Only cause I use the expensive digitial ones that cost $60 a packet a month and I know when I ovulate and my temp rise will tell me when I have, so why do I feel scare to not use them??
> 
> What do you think?? At long as we are bonking every second day like the fertility clinic told us too, I should catch it right???

I agree - opk's are great for discovering when you ovulate - we have discovered that so they are no longer necessary...

Temp confirms ovulation. Opk only confirms LH surge. 

Every 2nd day certainly covers all bases :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

How are you this morning??????


----------



## Shellvz

Pretty good - how are you?

My opk was a very faint line last night so I think I am two days away from ovulating at best guess - putting it at CD13.

Will test again tonight. I only have 3 opk test strips left so decided to use them all up. Then no more. Next strips to use will only be for pregnancy!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah Im good. Starting to get watery discharge to pretty sure Im on for ovulating at normal time....

Havent brought and OPK yet, trying to not buy them and just rely on temping....scared though hahahahahaha


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah Im good. Starting to get watery discharge to pretty sure Im on for ovulating at normal time....
> 
> Havent brought and OPK yet, trying to not buy them and just rely on temping....scared though hahahahahaha

Wouldn't it be funny if we did ovulate on the same day :)

How long is your luteal phase normally? Mine is 13-14days.

Don't worry about OPK's your temp will show you when you ovulate. Soon we will get so used to the signs (CM, increased temp, ovulation pains) we won't even need to temp anymore either.... :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

I think I will keep temping.....I dont get much if any EWCM and I like to know I have ovulated with my temps..........but soon we would not need to temp because we will be pregnant and have healthy babies is what you should say :thumbup:

I think I might OPK this month though as I ovulated late when I miscarried the first time, so just so I know and catch it might OPK this month, and stop next month.

If it goes to normal, then I should ovulate Monday or Tuesday at the latest. Ive only had the one chart for a normal period as I didnt start charting until March/April cycle but

March/April - 12 day LP
April/May - miscarriage
May/June - not sure I ovulated, no clear temp rise, long cycle
June/July - miscarraige

So going to say 12 days but that could be wrong now as I only have the 1 cycle to base that on.......unsure luv. But we wont be far seperated by DPO. Will be able to symptom spot together........


----------



## Shellvz

Big temp increase after positive opk - looks like you have ovulated :)

I am expecting to ovulate today, temp to increase tomorrow. Not far behind you after all :)


----------



## Taurus8484

I know. I felt like something was going on yesterday so had 1 OPK left from last cycle, so used it last night and got a very strong positive, so guess I ovulated early this month??? Never had a positive this early before. 

I only got positive at 6:00 last night so surprised by my temp this morning??? Although I did take it late cause I slept in so I reckon Im going to go today too.

Yay!!!! We get to do it together!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

I have been having ovulation pains on left side most of today. Curious if my temp will increase in the morning.

I did Pilates on Sat and my whole body feels sore. Add to that ovulation pains and I have been quite sore today. Hoping to feel less pain tomorrow.


----------



## Shellvz

Slight temp increase - not as big as I was expecting...

Lots of ewcm this morning. Perhaps I haven't ovulated yet? Ran out of opk's so can only keep temping.

Your temp proves you definitely ovulated :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Good morning.........I caved :blush:, yep was still having bad ovulation pains yesterday lunch time, so went and brought some more. Didnt buy the expensive digital ones this time, brought pack of 7 for $20.00. Just cheapie ones and got a positive again, so guessing it must have been the end of it, hopefully :thumbup: Will test tonight when I get home again to see what happens..

You might have caught the beginning of yours too with the first test and about to ovulate also.......gosh its really hard all the guess work crap isnt it.

Yeah, I think maybe I have this morning or about too, would really like to see my temp up higher around 36.6ish is where it normally is after ovulation so see what it is tomorrow morning.

But at least this month we will be around the same time......


----------



## Shellvz

The thought crossed my mind too - when I checked my temp this morning and it wasn't that high - I thought of buying more opk's BUT am resisting thus far.

Instead I will just temp. I want to get used to temping and reading CM signs for future cycles. 

This cycle I am not expecting BFP - be nice - but I think I am more focused on getting answers. Dan gives sperm sample this Friday. I will probably make appoinment for ultrasound for CD2 later this week - soon as I know when ovulation is I should be able to guestimate CD2 of next cycle (or close to anyway).

How are you feeling within yourself?


----------



## Taurus8484

Im feeling good. Keeping my fingers crossed temp keeps going up. I dont think I ovulated after first mc, so hoping I do this month.


----------



## Taurus8484

The dreaded Sperm Sample. Bet like my husband he is looking forward too that.....lol


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> The dreaded Sperm Sample. Bet like my husband he is looking forward too that.....lol

Nope - feeling quite nervous and under pressure to perform on demand. Poor guys :( but wait - our tests are way more invasive and embarrasing!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes, they are........I think they get out of it quite lightly.........no internal ultrasound when you have your AF, no feeling like a pin cushion because of all the blood tests!!!!

Dont feel sorry for them at all....


----------



## Shellvz

CD15
Temps still low...? This is the longest ovulation yet. Been having ovulation pains for 2 days.
Slight temp decrease this morning so maybe temp will rise tomorrow?

Murphy's Law that this happens when I run out of opk's!!!!

Bugger is that we can not have sex till Sat cause Dr said no sex for 3 days before test on Friday.

So if late ovulation only sperm waiting may have a go. No new Cavalry...


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG Shell........what is going on with us?!?!?!?!?! My EWCM has gone and its sticky now but 3 +OPK in a row....what is that.

I think you should go buy some more tonight and see what happens..

FF has given me crosshairs but I still had a positive OPK last night!?!?!?! I think anyways because I usually use the digital OPK's and Im not 100% sure how to read the other ones. Will try and post a picture I took last night so you can tell me what you think. Im pretty sure Im not 3DPO. Didnt have the pains yesterday so the most I would be is 1DPO but then I got a +OPK last night.....so confused right now?!?!?!?!? And if I was 3DPO my temp should be up around 36.6ish, not this low....scared Im going to have another cycle where I dont ovulate.

Maybe our bodies are gearing up for it, but we dont??? I dont know. 

You know he doesnt have to have the test on Friday. He can have it anytime, so you could be bonking until you ovulate and then he could do the test. Just a thought.


----------



## Taurus8484

What do you think??? Is this a positive???? Shouldnt be that dark for third day should it??? Shouldnt be there at all I think. Not after 3 days of +OPK's.

Test line on the right, control line on the left. 

Dont mind the dishes in the background :haha:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> What do you think??? Is this a positive???? Shouldnt be that dark for third day should it??? Shouldnt be there at all I think. Not after 3 days of +OPK's.
> 
> Test line on the right, control line on the left.
> 
> Dont mind the dishes in the background :haha:

It does look like a positive.

Maybe we are both still gearing up for ovulation.

If my temp doesn't go up tomorrow I will buy more opk's.

Just rang and made appointment for Dan - earliest they can see him is 31st August. So it's all on for young and old this week now! :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, Im going to test again tonight and see what happens. If its still positive, going to right this cycle off.......


----------



## Taurus8484

I changed my Sunday temp and it took away my crosshairs. Only because I didnt take my temp until 10:00 Sunday morning when I woke up and normally I take it at 6:30, so its hard to say what my temp should have been. Plus I was drinking on Saturday night and that always makes my temp do funny things..........Plus I had bad Ovulation pains on Sunday....Im pretty sure I didnt ovulate on Saturday......so I changed it and I feel guilty!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA but Im reasonable confident that I did not ovulate on Saturday like FF thinks I did.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> I changed my Sunday temp and it took away my crosshairs. Only because I didnt take my temp until 10:00 Sunday morning when I woke up and normally I take it at 6:30, so its hard to say what my temp should have been. Plus I was drinking on Saturday night and that always makes my temp do funny things..........Plus I had bad Ovulation pains on Sunday....Im pretty sure I didnt ovulate on Saturday......so I changed it and I feel guilty!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA but Im reasonable confident that I did not ovulate on Saturday like FF thinks I did.

I changed my temp last month and had to change it back cause af showed too early - making my change incorrect. What I do now is just make sure I list the time I took temp - so it notes it.

I have my alarm set now for 5am everyday so if I haven't already woken up it wakes me. This seems to be working for me.

Now if only I could work out what my body was doing that would be good :dohh:

I just changed Dan's appt to 7th Sept as I realised we had a clash of appt's for 31st Aug. This will mean that I will have my results before his test.


----------



## Shellvz

Questions:

With blood tests - I don't need an appointment do I? I just show up and wait my turn...?

Ultrasound - do I need to book an appointment?


----------



## Taurus8484

Blood Tests - if it is like SA, you just show up and have them done. We take Semen Analysis over the counter too which is why Im surprised you had to make an appointment. You can do it home as long as its at the collection centre within an half and hour and its keep at body temperature. Justin done his at home and then took it in.

Ultrasound - you need to book.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Blood Tests - if it is like SA, you just show up and have them done. We take Semen Analysis over the counter too which is why Im surprised you had to make an appointment. You can do it home as long as its at the collection centre within an half and hour and its keep at body temperature. Justin done his at home and then took it in.
> 
> Ultrasound - you need to book.

That's what I thought.

With semen analysis - Dr referred him to Monash Clayton Hospital Southern Health Andrology/Pathology. She said it was the best place for results. When I googled them they are connected with Melbourne IVF so that must be why appointment.

When I rang them for appointment they said he will need blood tests too for antibodies check - as this was his first sample tested.


----------



## Shellvz

I have been thinking about my cycle and though it hasn't been this late in the cycle to ovulate since I began charting - I have had cycles as long as 29-31 days before. They just aren't usual. Normally I am 26-28 day cycles.

So - knowing that I have an average 14 day luteal phase and have had longer cycles - I have decided not to panic but just to accept that this must be one of the longer cycles.

Truth is though - until my temp goes up I won't really rest easy... :wacko:

Who would have thought I would be so keen to begin the 2ww :coffee: :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Then you are probably right and you hopefully get a temp shift either tomorrow or Thursday. But like me, doesnt explain the +OPK's??? 

I know........cant wait for the 2ww, then you cant wait until the end of it.....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Then you are probably right and you hopefully get a temp shift either tomorrow or Thursday. But like me, doesnt explain the +OPK's???
> 
> I know........cant wait for the 2ww, then you cant wait until the end of it.....

"What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours. It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor."


----------



## Taurus8484

-OPK tonight.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> -OPK tonight.

Your LH surge has finished. Looks like you have a fallback temp. It should rise again tomorrow.

Finally got my temp rise :)
Ovulated on CD15. Last month it was CD11. You can't go by averages I see. Perhaps that's why they say have sex every 2nd day to cover all bases...


----------



## Taurus8484

You have a nice rise too. Hope you got some bonking in last night as he doesnt have to give sample........:thumbup:

The FS we saw told us to do it every second day and that was all, time for the sperm to renegerate he said, so we are trying that for now and see what happens. We were only bonking once a day anyways, not going like rabbits :haha:

Yeah, although I took my temp at 5:30 this morning instead of 6:30 as that was when I woke and I had to get up because I was busting for the loo, but have to tell you Shell, really really scared that its not a fallback rise and that like the cycle after my first miscarriage I dont ovulate. Guess we will know the next couple of days. Last cycle I had two days of fallback too, so trying to tell myself it will be like that. Waiting for my boobs to start hurting like they normally do so I can feel a little more sure.

Hope I did though, because that means we are only a day or two apart!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> You have a nice rise too. Hope you got some bonking in last night as he doesnt have to give sample........:thumbup:
> 
> The FS we saw told us to do it every second day and that was all, time for the sperm to renegerate he said, so we are trying that for now and see what happens. We were only bonking once a day anyways, not going like rabbits :haha:
> 
> Yeah, although I took my temp at 5:30 this morning instead of 6:30 as that was when I woke and I had to get up because I was busting for the loo, but have to tell you Shell, really really scared that its not a fallback rise and that like the cycle after my first miscarriage I dont ovulate. Guess we will know the next couple of days. Last cycle I had two days of fallback too, so trying to tell myself it will be like that. Waiting for my boobs to start hurting like they normally do so I can feel a little more sure.
> 
> Hope I did though, because that means we are only a day or two apart!!!!

Missed the bonking opportunity as I was out last night and Dan asleep when I got home. We dtd the night before though so still in for a chance.

Should I wait a few days to confirm ovulation or book ultrasound appointment now? I need to work out roughly when CD2or 3 will be. Guessing it will be in 14 days from ovulation + 2 or 3.

Looking at your chart you are mirroring last month so far. I wouldn't worry yet. If it is fall back it will rise. Your LH surge is over so for now - let us believe that you have ovulated, it is fall back and we are only a couple of days apart. Ignorance is bliss they say :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah I guess it does look similar to last month if you look at both of them....ignorance is bliss...just wish my mind would stop working!!! 

I would book it if I were you because you once you have a rise, its a sure thing that you ovulated and your normally always a 14 day LP, so book it. You can always change it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Are you having your 7DPO bloods done?? Did Doctor order that for you??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Are you having your 7DPO bloods done?? Did Doctor order that for you??

No - she didn't mention that one.

Just the bloods and ultrasound to be taken on CD2or3. I don't have a referral for 7DPO.


----------



## Shellvz

I have booked ultrasound:

Wed 29th August at 3:45pm

The lady said that it didn't need to be CD2or3 - that it can be anyday. Strange how they all give different advice. Anyway, there was a booking available on my potential CD2or3 so all booked. I will get the blood test done on actual CD2 - just turn up.

She also told me that they don't do external ultrasound - only internal. If I didn't want an internal then they do external but it wasn't as clear an image (and I would have to have a bladder full of urine and hold on).


----------



## Taurus8484

Not sure she is correct with it can be anyday advice. It should be no later than CD7, but preferably between 2-5. 

Yeah, the internal gives much better images than external. Remember just look at the ceiling and think of other things. I will be getting mine around the same time as you.


----------



## Shellvz

Unless we get pregnant - and then it will be no testing for both of us :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes........positive thinking!!!


----------



## Smilinggirl

If you have a fever, your BBT is no longer accurate. Sorry for this news.


----------



## Taurus8484

Smilinggirl said:


> If you have a fever, your BBT is no longer accurate. Sorry for this news.


Sorry Smilinggirl, not sure what you mean with the fever. I dont think we have mentioned a fever in this thread??


----------



## Shellvz

Morning :)

You had temp increase again - so possibly fallback after all. I had a slight temp decrease but looked back through my charts and CD3 seems to be the most common fallback day for me.

Feeling fine - no symptoms plaguing me in this first part of 2ww. I wonder how much is connected with stopping Elevit. I don't seem to feel as sick as before.

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning. Nice little rise this morning you have. See you have your crosshairs........YAY!!

So do you feel anything at 3DPO?? Nothing out of the norm??

I feel okay today, would like to see my temps a little higher though. They still arent at the normal temp they normally are as this time......


----------



## Shellvz

Morning :)

3dpo - have my crosshairs so we are now both officially in 2ww :)

You are 2 days ahead of me...

I don't have any symptoms so far :coffee:

I believe that we will have our babies soon Donna :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Course we will.......sometime soon we will be talking baby names instead of temperatures!!! Positive Shell, I know, trust me I know its hard sometimes, but we must stay positive. Positive thinking brings positive results!!!


----------



## Shellvz

4dpo

Slight temp decrease. Surprised no major fallback temp yet. Been having ovulation pains/cramping on alternate sides. I confess this gives me hope of two eggs released and possible fraternal twins - which I would love!!! But could be nothing too!

Feeling dizzy this morning. When I move too fast my head swims. Even when I walked from my bed to the toilet had to support myself with the walls and furniture.

I realise at 4dpo it is too early to be pregnancy symptoms but it was strange. I haven't experienced either of these symptoms before.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey!!! Just got back from holiday home. Nice looking chart you have so far. I had a major temp jump this morning.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey!!! Just got back from holiday home. Nice looking chart you have so far. I had a major temp jump this morning.

Morning :)
Your chart is looking triphasic :)

I had temp increase this morning too. Sore boobs started Saturday.


----------



## Taurus8484

Ovulation boobs, or different kind of sore boobs???

Yeah, my chart looks weird. I dont feel anything, nothing at all. Had bloods done this morning for my progestrone check so see what they say.....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Ovulation boobs, or different kind of sore boobs???
> 
> Yeah, my chart looks weird. I dont feel anything, nothing at all. Had bloods done this morning for my progestrone check so see what they say.....

It is 6dpo for me so not ovulation boobs. Sore all over.

This is our last week of 2ww :)

What does the progesterone check look for?


----------



## Taurus8484

Around days 7-9dpo of your cycle, your progestrone should be at its highest. Good progestrone levels around this time mean that your body doesnt have trouble producing progestrone that is needed to maintain pregnancy. The fertility clinic are checking too make sure that is not why I cannot carry my pregnancy. This test is the normal that most Fertility Clinics/Doctors do as part of their work up. Also, it is the only way to know for sure that you ovulated.

Thats why I was surprised your Doctor is not making you have it too since you are having all the other tests?!?!?!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Around days 7-9dpo of your cycle, your progestrone should be at its highest. Good progestrone levels around this time mean that your body doesnt have trouble producing progestrone that is needed to maintain pregnancy. The fertility clinic are checking too make sure that is not why I cannot carry my pregnancy. This test is the normal that most Fertility Clinics/Doctors do as part of their work up. Also, it is the only way to know for sure that you ovulated.
> 
> Thats why I was surprised your Doctor is not making you have it too since you are having all the other tests?!?!?!

Oh ok - yea, strange I am not being tested for that :wacko:

I just popped out and bought a new bra - soft material and no underwire - seriously sore boobs today. I sighed with relief once I changed bras and though they are still sore it is already so much more comfortable :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Dont........ Im jealous, what I wouldnt do to take my bra off right now. Remember last week how I said I have no ovulation boobs, well the last 3 days have been horrible. Ovulation boobs with a revegence to make up for last week.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Dont........ Im jealous, what I wouldnt do to take my bra off right now. Remember last week how I said I have no ovulation boobs, well the last 3 days have been horrible. Ovulation boobs with a revegence to make up for last week.

Ha ha :haha:

I love that we are going through 2ww together - even having similar symptoms at same time :happydance:

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

When I popped out and bought - that which shall no longer be mentioned - I also bought my first baby items.

I spoke with my husband yesterday about an idea I had been toying with. I haven't purchased any baby anythings because until there was a baby I didn't want to be upset looking at it. A reminder of loss instead of promise.

So as a step of faith, a belief that I will get pregnant and have a baby or babies - I bought 2 little 0000 bond jumpsuits - one pink and one blue.

I don't know when I will be able to use them - but I am praying and believing that it will be sooner rather than later. Till then I am going to keep them in a drawer as a promise of children to come.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats a good idea. And a way to keep a positive mind about it too. And just think when you get to use either one, you can remember this day.........Great idea I think!!!!

PS. I have to admit, I bought my first baby thing on Friday too.....never done that before even when I was pregnant.........we must think alike!!!! Although I brought mine because it was out for sale so cheap, but Im going to think it as a promise of things to come too......


----------



## Shellvz

:)

Yes - our children of promise :flower:


----------



## Shellvz

7dpo

Temp drop...?
Cramping, sore breasts and dreamt I was pregnant.

You had a big drop too. Last month your big drop was implantation...


----------



## Taurus8484

That is exciting for you. You know one of the first hints I was pregnant the first time was the baby dreams. Had one at 6DPO and another at 7DPO and then the cramps started. Looking back now I had cramps with the last night pregnancy too but because it was a late implantation I thought it was my AF coming. So, all those signs are really good for you........fx luv.

Yeah, my temps are really weird this cycle. I had a temp dip to coverline when I fell pregnant in April at 8DPO and dip to coverline last cycle when I fell pregnant at 12DPO, but I also had a temp dip to coverline in March at 10DPO and I wasnt pregnant so not going to read too much into it. Plus apart from ovulation boobs, dont feel anything, no cramping or anything, just dull achey uterus which I always get. It is a huge dip though isnt it???? But my last cycle after miscarriage was a bit weird too.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> That is exciting for you. You know one of the first hints I was pregnant the first time was the baby dreams. Had one at 6DPO and another at 7DPO and then the cramps started. Looking back now I had cramps with the last night pregnancy too but because it was a late implantation I thought it was my AF coming. So, all those signs are really good for you........fx luv.
> 
> Yeah, my temps are really weird this cycle. I had a temp dip to coverline when I fell pregnant in April at 8DPO and dip to coverline last cycle when I fell pregnant at 12DPO, but I also had a temp dip to coverline in March at 10DPO and I wasnt pregnant so not going to read too much into it. Plus apart from ovulation boobs, dont feel anything, no cramping or anything, just dull achey uterus which I always get. It is a huge dip though isnt it???? But my last cycle after miscarriage was a bit weird too.

I guess we will both see tomorrow if our temps rise again. If my temps stay low or don't come up very high then I don't think my drop was implantation. It is still early days yet...


----------



## Shellvz

Hey - I just noticed that Fertility friend changed my ovulation day this morning...

It reckons I am 9dpo! Changed my ovulation from CD15 to CD13...

If it is correct - then we are the same - both 9DPO.

2 days ahead of schedule... unless it is wrong. Now I don't know when af due nor when CD2 will be for my ultrasound...

DOH!

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Taurus8484

It has too!!!!! What do you think??? Do you think you are 7DPO or 9DPO????

Wait and see what happens first. If your AF does start early or late, ring then and change it but here hoping it doesnt start at all.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> It has too!!!!! What do you think??? Do you think you are 7DPO or 9DPO????
> 
> Wait and see what happens first. If your AF does start early or late, ring then and change it but here hoping it doesnt start at all.

It reckons af due on Sunday now instead of Tuesday. My appointment is for Wed. So it will be CD4 or CD2 if I keep appt.

I don't know which is right though...? Temp didn't rise till CD16. I guess as it is only 2 days different it won't really matter.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, I wouldnt worry about 2 days. I think I told you before that my Fertility Doctor said anywhere between Day 3 to Day 7.


----------



## Shellvz

Temp went back up. Highest temp yet this cycle. Crosshairs changed back to first date of ovulation.

So assuming I am only 8dpo after all....

Dreamt I was 13 weeks pregnant and starting to tell people outside my close group.

I see your temp went back up again too... Wouldn't you laugh if we both got BFP this month after all that we have been saying AND just before our tests next week ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

Nice temp rise you had there. And another dream!!!! Looking good for you. Wonder why FF changed your DPO again....strange...

It would be nice if we both got our BFP, but to be honest I dont know if my temp is a true temp this morning. Had a HUGE fight with hubby last night and he got up this morning at 5:00 to go to work so I tossed and turned until 6:30 when I took this temp so dont know how correct it is. 

And, I only really have ovulation boobs and a dull achey uterus, thats its, and the last two times the tell tale sign for me was bloating so I dont know what I "normal" feels like in a non pregnancy cycle anymore, I cant remember. The frustrating thing for me is that I havent had a "normal" cycle since March, the others have either been pregnancy, miscarraige or no ovulation so I dont even know when my AF is due. Guessing I still have a 12 day LP because thats what it was in March, but.............I think I need a break for a month or so, Im about emotionally done.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Nice temp rise you had there. And another dream!!!! Looking good for you. Wonder why FF changed your DPO again....strange...
> 
> It would be nice if we both got our BFP, but to be honest I dont know if my temp is a true temp this morning. Had a HUGE fight with hubby last night and he got up this morning at 5:00 to go to work so I tossed and turned until 6:30 when I took this temp so dont know how correct it is.
> 
> And, I only really have ovulation boobs and a dull achey uterus, thats its, and the last two times the tell tale sign for me was bloating so I dont know what I "normal" feels like in a non pregnancy cycle anymore, I cant remember. The frustrating thing for me is that I havent had a "normal" cycle since March, the others have either been pregnancy, miscarraige or no ovulation so I dont even know when my AF is due. Guessing I still have a 12 day LP because thats what it was in March, but.............I think I need a break for a month or so, Im about emotionally done.

Sorry love :(

TTC can be such an emotional rollercoaster. I understand the need to step away for some time and re-group. Especially after two mc so close together!

I hope you find the peace you are looking for and that you and hubby sort out whatever you were arguing about. Soon we will we know where we stand in this cycle - and if af comes then we shall hopefully get some answers from the tests.

Thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry didnt mean to be such a downer.....fight was over I wanted to keep watching tv in bed and he wanted me to turn it off to go to sleep.....I know, stupid isnt it!!!! Guess we are both emotionally done for awhile. Fighting over nothing.....:nope:

At least after this cycle I should know what my LP is hey....:coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Sorry didnt mean to be such a downer.....fight was over I wanted to keep watching tv in bed and he wanted me to turn it off to go to sleep.....I know, stupid isnt it!!!! Guess we are both emotionally done for awhile. Fighting over nothing.....:nope:
> 
> At least after this cycle I should know what my LP is hey....:coffee:

I know what you mean - I have only really had two fights (not that you can really call them that) with my husband - where he has cracked the sads with me over nothing! 

It takes alot to get me angry and alot to get a reaction from me. I am more likely to shut down, retreat and feel sad than I am angry. Whereas my husband likes to vent and then feels better.

I hate conflict so avoid it or try to talk it over while it is still a small thing. I am learning that if he is mad at me (even undeserved in my eyes) that it is not the end of the world or our marriage.

I think it comes from watching my parents fight and then being terrified that they would divorce.


----------



## Shellvz

We both had a temp dip this morning...

I honestly don't know where I am at. It is too soon to be certain either way.

9dpo - boobs less painful than yesterday but more achey, watery CM, bloated, heartburn and sick-burps.

I will know more tomorrow - looking back over my charts and I tend to start downward spiral from 10dpo onwards. If my temp lower tomorrow then I am out and will have fertility testing on Wed after all.

I guess, either result is good - BFP answers the infertility question and tests hopefully also answer infertility questions. All good in that respect.

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh, we have dips together, then our temp rise together and now they dip together!!!! Our bodies must be atuned to each other!!!!

Yeah, Im good today. Come to terms that Im out this month and get ready for next month. My ovulation boobs are gone, nothing else just dull achey uterus, no other symptoms at all.

Yes, hopefully we both get some answers soon!!!!! I cant book my ultrasound though because I dont know how long my LP is so not sure when to expect AF. Hopefully it is still 12 days.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Gosh, we have dips together, then our temp rise together and now they dip together!!!! Our bodies must be atuned to each other!!!!
> 
> Yeah, Im good today. Come to terms that Im out this month and get ready for next month. My ovulation boobs are gone, nothing else just dull achey uterus, no other symptoms at all.
> 
> Yes, hopefully we both get some answers soon!!!!! I cant book my ultrasound though because I dont know how long my LP is so not sure when to expect AF. Hopefully it is still 12 days.

I know - we are in sync through the internet :)

So - you are 11dpo today - so if your LP still 12dpo you should expect temp plunge and af if not pregnant tomorrow. Looking at your chart and it is behaving differently to last cycle which was BFP - so I think you are right.

Probably good for your body to have a month rest in between pregnancies..?

I feel a little off this morning: nauseous, heartburn and horrible sick-burps :( 

Could be nothing... could be something... Time will tell :coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

Spoiler
I just discovered how to make a spoiler alert :)


----------



## Shellvz

10dpo

Temps still holding. Boobs still sensitive (ESP nipples) but not as painful as a few days ago.

I don't know if I am still in or out. So back to waiting :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah Im the same. Just waiting!! Had a little temp rise this morning but hubby had to get up and go to work at 3:15 and I tossed and turned for the rest of the morning so I dont trust that temp. Plus I feel absolutely horrible, coming down with something.

Definately feels like AF is coming too.......and I cracked last night, had a HPT left over from previous pregnancy and it was a BFN.....


----------



## Taurus8484

And I did a big sneeze last night and I swear my uterus nearly exploded!!! OMG it hurt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> And I did a big sneeze last night and I swear my uterus nearly exploded!!! OMG it hurt!!!!!!!!!!

Wow - I wonder what that could mean...?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah Im the same. Just waiting!! Had a little temp rise this morning but hubby had to get up and go to work at 3:15 and I tossed and turned for the rest of the morning so I dont trust that temp. Plus I feel absolutely horrible, coming down with something.
> 
> Definately feels like AF is coming too.......and I cracked last night, had a HPT left over from previous pregnancy and it was a BFN.....

I don't bother testing anymore. Just wait out my temps and for af to show.

Next HPT I use will be cause temps still high and af late :thumbup:

This is the most difficult time for me in 2ww - so close yet not close enough to have a definitive yes or no.

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

I ate what I brought for lunch by 11am - SO hungry - so just went out and bought subway. Wolfed it down like I was starving and could still eat more but shall resist.

Feeling very instinctive at present. Like my body is sending me signals which must be obeyed. Could just be progesterone but can't help hoping it is the twins ;)

##UPDATE## Feeling like I wish I didn't eat that now (or eat it so fast). Not agreeing with me :(


----------



## Shellvz

11dpo
Temp took nosedive. I am out. Expecting af on schedule. Feel disappointed. 

Now I have fertility testing to look forward to - not - on Wed...


----------



## Taurus8484

Just got home.Busy day!!!!!! 

Sorry your temp dropped. Mine too. Can feel AF coming.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Just got home.Busy day!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry your temp dropped. Mine too. Can feel AF coming.

Even after 5 charted cycles I still can't help hoping temp dive signals late implant and not imminent arrival of af...


----------



## Shellvz

12dpo
Temp plummeted below coverline. Af cramping - just a matter of time now before af starts. I think ovulation day change was correct afterall. It said due Sun and Sun here comes af!


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry for your temp drop luv xx. At least you have the tests coming so you can get some answers.

I had HUGE temp rise this morning. But I did take it an hour later than usual and I woke up feeling hot so not going to take any notice of it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Did a test as felt a bit funny last couple days. Im pregnant again. Just feel sad.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Did a test as felt a bit funny last couple days. Im pregnant again. Just feel sad.

Wow :) Congratulations...

Getting pregnant is not something to feel sad about. This was what you were trying to achieve.

Why do you feel sad?


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks. Because I've been pregnant 3 times now in 4 months!!!!! If this one doesn't stick, im having a couple months off. My heart just won't take it.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Thanks. Because I've been pregnant 3 times now in 4 months!!!!! If this one doesn't stick, im having a couple months off. My heart just won't take it.

I can understand that. Will you still go to wed appointment? Is there anything they can do to prevent mc? Progesterone tablets or injections?

Are you neg blood type?


----------



## Shellvz

I am still waiting for af to start. Till it does I am not sure what dpo I am.

My plan is to stop temping as soon as it begins. Atleast for one cycle. Going to try to give myself a rest from knowing. Hope it doesn't backfire and annoy me that I don't know where I am at.

I have already finished my opk test strips. I am not going to use them anymore.

The way I see it, I know where the window is now. I know I am ovulating, I don't need to confirm it. 

I have charted for 6 months and know my pattern. I know what my ovulation signs are and I hope that relaxing the charting may help me relax more and stop over analyzing everything.

I also know which 'possible' pregnancy symptoms are in fact just pmt as they occur every month and end with af.

I will go to wed appointments. Get my bloodwork done and have ultrasound. Hopefully, they may shed some light on why we are not succeeding thus far. Good to know if anything going on inside I am unaware of and my blood test results.

Dan gets checked in 2 weeks - after my results come back.

I hope your little one stays put for the next 8months and that I can join you soon :)


----------



## Shellvz

13dpo

Af arrived this morning accompanied by awful painful cramping :(

Ultrasound will fall on CD3 (Wed) so that is fine. Dr said CD 2 or 3.

Not looking forward to test but looking forward to answers.

I have removed link to my chart for my own sanity - seeing it will only make me want to start temping again ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

Not a viable pregnancy. 3 losses in 4 months now. Im absolutely shattered. Heart broken. Im in pieces. Can't do this anymore for awhile.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Not a viable pregnancy. 3 losses in 4 months now. Im absolutely shattered. Heart broken. Im in pieces. Can't do this anymore for awhile.

So sorry love :(

I wish there was something I could do for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Hey love,

How are you coping? I am thinking of you and praying for you :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv!!!!

Second line has all but disappeared on test and all symptoms gone. Expecting temp to drop and AF in next couple days. 

Home from work again today. Just feel numb and not ready to face the world again. Its really hit me hard this one. I took the last one pretty good
but this one is like the first. It hurts. Im old and mouldy!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv!!!!
> 
> Second line has all but disappeared on test and all symptoms gone. Expecting temp to drop and AF in next couple days.
> 
> Home from work again today. Just feel numb and not ready to face the world again. Its really hit me hard this one. I took the last one pretty good
> but this one is like the first. It hurts. Im old and mouldy!!!!

Possibly a chemical pregnancy then?

I can understand your desire to retreat, grieve and lick your wounds in the privacy of your own home. Let yourself cry, give yourself permission to feel whatever you feel. BIG HUGS from me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will you still go to Fertility appointment tomorrow or do you have to reschedule to next cycle?


----------



## Shellvz

Today is the day...

Feeling more determined than nervous at the moment. I have taken the day off work. Will go to blood test this morning then ultrasound this arvo. Nice to get some things done at home at my leisure - not the usual rush before or after work.

How are you going?


----------



## Shellvz

I have started a journal thread. Decided it was a good way to offload and vent my thoughts, fears etc... It is quite therapeutic :)

Link is in my signature - have you thought of keeping a journal?


----------



## Taurus8484

I feel horrible to be honest. Numb. Good luck with your tests today. Remember, look at the ceiling when they are doing the internal.

Top test is at 14DPO, not too bad a line, second one is 15DPO (line still visible just) and then from there on are all BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shellvz

Your temps are low too so af not far away. These are the problems with ttc as we are so on to our cycles. When we are not charting we think it is just a late period not a pregnancy - so miss the mc.

My mother-in-law told me she wouldn't test until 6 weeks (2 weeks late) just in case she mc early. I thought at the time that would be impossible to wait but now I can see the benefit in waiting.

Sending big hugs your way xx


----------



## Shellvz

Blood test was easy. Slight bruise but she found vein first go.

The Dr who did the ultrasound was excellent. She talked me through it - explaining as she went. 

She said my uterus was a good shape, it moved well and showed no signs of scar tissue or endometriosis. My ovaries looked good and the lining was nice and thin for CD3.

She counted the follicles in the ovaries and measured one at 8mm.

She found a fibroid attached to the uterus. Not the stalk kind as it moved with the uterus. It measured about 3cm. She thought it may have been there a long time and thought it wasn't necessary to remove as it wasn't affecting me. She didn't think this would prevent pregnancies as it was in the wrong spot to do so.

In general, she was happy with what she saw and I was happy that it wasn't as embarrassing, uncomfortable or painful as I imagined.

So now I wait till Wed for my blood test results and official ultrasound results from my GP.


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Love,

How are you going? I see you got your period yesterday.

Did you go to your fertility clinic appointment?

Thinking of you...


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi.

Don't have appointment until the 19th Sept. Had my genetic testing done on Tuesday. So far they are all coming back normal. Can't check them today as not at work again today.

Glad to know that your ultrasound went okay. Once it starts it really isn't too bad. When do you get your blood results?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Don't have appointment until the 19th Sept. Had my genetic testing done on Tuesday. So far they are all coming back normal. Can't check them today as not at work again today.
> 
> Glad to know that your ultrasound went okay. Once it starts it really isn't too bad. When do you get your blood results?

Wed at 5pm I have appointment with my GP for results from blood test and ultrasound AND a pap smear (but that doesn't frighten me like it did before yesterday).

I looked up Fibroids - they are ugly looking things. I will ask Dr what we should do about mine (to leave it or remove it). I can feel it now. I don't think it is imagined as it has been aching all morning. I wonder if it is because she was prodding it to see if it was attached or not. She asked me at the time if it hurt which it didn't.

I was surprised to learn 1 in 2 women (50%) have Fibroids and they are most common in your 30's. They feed off oestrogen and progesterone. They are considered a benign tumor as only 1% are cancerous.

You can tell I have been doing my research ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

How you going this morning??? Back at work today. Feel better emotionally and mentally today.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> How you going this morning??? Back at work today. Feel better emotionally and mentally today.

Glad you are feeling better :flower:

We are both going to get some answers and soon we will be holding our full-term babies in our arms :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am feeling good - have the inlaws (sisters and parents) over for next few days - sisters arrived yesterday with 2 toddlers - so happy to escape to work for the day :winkwink: Dan staying home with them today as he has Friday's off.

Looking forward to the weekend - just a break from work - and closer to Wed when I am hoping to get some answers from my tests. Not feeling nervous just determined :happydance:


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How are you going?

I am good - had a full on weekend with the in-laws but apart from being tired it was all good :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv,

Yeah Im good. No more self pity for me. Back to positive. It was an absolutely beautiful weekend here weather wise. Just stunning!!!

Had my bloods taken this morning, have ultrasound this afternoon.

Do you have your results back yet???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv,
> 
> Yeah Im good. No more self pity for me. Back to positive. It was an absolutely beautiful weekend here weather wise. Just stunning!!!
> 
> Had my bloods taken this morning, have ultrasound this afternoon.
> 
> Do you have your results back yet???

Glad to hear you are feeling more positive :)

Weather was gorgeous here and still is :flower: 

Gotta love the end of Winter - bring on Spring...

I get my results from both tests Wed at 5pm. Dan has his appointment this Friday morning. So, after tomorrow no sex for us (right in the middle of my fertile days) so I am writing this month off.


----------



## Shellvz

CD9

I am just ahead of you by 2 days. I see you had a temp rise on CD7...

How did your tests go? When do you get your results?

I can feel my body gearing up for ovulation. Normally I would start OPK's tomorrow (CD10) but am not going to anymore. I am going to keep an eye on my CM, body temp (without thermometer) and ovulation pains. See if I can pick it without OPK or temping. Once I think I have ovulated I will take my temp just to check I got it right.

I must say - it is putting some of the fun back into it. Takes the pressure off not temping or testing. I feel like I have more freedom now. I know when abouts the window is enough now to just enjoy the journey.

I very much doubt we will conceive this month as Dan has his appointment smack bang in the middle of my fertile phase - CD12 BUT you never know I may ovulate on 13 or 14 which will be the weekend and considering we have to stop having sex after tonight we will probably be raring to go by then. Especially as I will be at my most fertile - watch out Daniel!

Perhaps I shouldn't write this month off after all ;)


----------



## Shellvz

CD10

RESULTS DAY...

Appointment is at 5pm - but last time we waited an hour before seeing our GP so thinking probably won't see her till about 6pm. 

Get my blood test results and official ultrasound results. I am very curious...

How are you going?


----------



## Shellvz

https://www.theage.com.au/victoria/mo...904-25cm9.html

48 year old mother of 12 just gave birth to naturally conceived quintuplets in Melbourne. Unfortunately one of the baby girls died.

Amazing!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi luv xx

Yeah Im well. Work has been flat out so just taking a quick break before another meeting!!!

YAY!!!! Results night tonight for you...........can you either write down the numbers or get her to print them off. I want to know what they are. Send them through tomorrow morning........


----------



## Taurus8484

There was an article in our paper on Sunday. She waited 18 years to have her baby. Is was through IVF at the clinic Im going to and she was 54 years old and the baby was perfect.

They tried when she was 39 through IVF and had 2 miscarriages but still had 2 frozen, so she had them inserted. The first one didnt take but the second one did.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi luv xx
> 
> Yeah Im well. Work has been flat out so just taking a quick break before another meeting!!!
> 
> YAY!!!! Results night tonight for you...........can you either write down the numbers or get her to print them off. I want to know what they are. Send them through tomorrow morning........

No worries - knowing me you will get them tonight ;)

I am going to ask for a printout.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> There was an article in our paper on Sunday. She waited 18 years to have her baby. Is was through IVF at the clinic Im going to and she was 54 years old and the baby was perfect.
> 
> They tried when she was 39 through IVF and had 2 miscarriages but still had 2 frozen, so she had them inserted. The first one didnt take but the second one did.

Wow - 54! Not sure I would want to be pregnant and raising a baby at that age. Amazing that she hasn't gone through menopause yet...


----------



## Shellvz

RESULTS

Blood test:

FSH 6.4
LH 3.9
Oestradiol <60
TSH 3.36
IgG antibody 251
Ferritin 155

ULTRASOUND 

Uterus measured 75x44x32mm
2.5mm regular non specific type endometrium.
Cavity normal. Uterus was mobile and non-tender. Cervix appeared unremarkable.
32x29x30mm posterior subserous fibroid noted. No cavity distortion seen.
Right ovary measured 34x16x22 contained 12 follicles (2-8mm).
Left ovary 16x20x23 contained 15 follicles (2-7mm).
Both ovaries are mobile and non-tender.
No adnexal masses or cysts noted.
No free fluid present in pelvis.
Urinary bladder unremarkable.

Conclusion: Normal sized uterus. 2.5mm endometrium. 3cm posterior subserous fibroid. Normal cavity with no distortion from fibroid. Bilateral polycystic ovaries.


----------



## Shellvz

Left with more questions than answers so another blood test ordered.

My oestrogen level is low, too many follicles in ovaries, question mark on whether I am actually ovulating or not.

Bilateral polycystic ovaries???? Atleast not the syndrome.

Iron levels too high. BMI too high - told to lose weight.

Fibroid not an issue.

Have to have blood test CD21 to check progesterone, androgens and sugar levels.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey,

So the tricky thing is that each analyser (the machine they analyse the blood on) has different reference ranges for what is considered "normal". So without knowing what analyser they use, the reference ranges change a little.

However, for autoi mmune assay they stay roughly the same. So based on,

Your FSH is great, should be under 12.
Your LH should be under 12, so again thats good.
Normal reference range on our analysers for E2 which is your oestrogen is between 150-600 for Follicular Phase, so yeah yours is a bit low. So apart from E2, the rest looks okay. 

Dont know much about the ultrasound, but thats a total of 27 follicles which I thought would be okay. I know if it goes too high, thats a bad thing and can mean POCS, found this for you.

"The most useful test is called an antral follicle count (AFC) , in which the doctor counts the number of antral follicles (also referred to as resting follicles) present in the ovary on Day 3 using vaginal ultrasound scanning. Antral follicles are small follicles , usually about 2-8 mm in diameter. The number of antral follicles correlates well with ovarian response. A normal total antral count is between 15 and 30. If the count is less than 6, the prognosis is poor."

I had 18 follicles in my Ultrasound on Monday......so I would have thought yours were great????

Glad your doing the 7DPO progestrone test. That will tell you for sure if your ovulating. Thats why I was surprise they didnt order that for you the first time around.

I know you have more questions than answers, but doesnt it feel better to know your being proactive.....I mean if your not ovulating, then thats why your not getting a BFP and there are all sorts of drugs they can give you to ovulate.

Dont stress


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey,
> 
> So the tricky thing is that each analyser (the machine they analyse the blood on) has different reference ranges for what is considered "normal". So without knowing what analyser they use, the reference ranges change a little.
> 
> However, for autoi mmune assay they stay roughly the same. So based on,
> 
> Your FSH is great, should be under 12.
> Your LH should be under 12, so again thats good.
> Normal reference range on our analysers for E2 which is your oestrogen is between 150-600 for Follicular Phase, so yeah yours is a bit low. So apart from E2, the rest looks okay.
> 
> Dont know much about the ultrasound, but thats a total of 27 follicles which I thought would be okay. I know if it goes too high, thats a bad thing and can mean POCS, found this for you.
> 
> "The most useful test is called an antral follicle count (AFC) , in which the doctor counts the number of antral follicles (also referred to as resting follicles) present in the ovary on Day 3 using vaginal ultrasound scanning. Antral follicles are small follicles , usually about 2-8 mm in diameter. The number of antral follicles correlates well with ovarian response. A normal total antral count is between 15 and 30. If the count is less than 6, the prognosis is poor."
> 
> I had 18 follicles in my Ultrasound on Monday......so I would have thought yours were great????
> 
> Glad your doing the 7DPO progestrone test. That will tell you for sure if your ovulating. Thats why I was surprise they didnt order that for you the first time around.
> 
> I know you have more questions than answers, but doesnt it feel better to know your being proactive.....I mean if your not ovulating, then thats why your not getting a BFP and there are all sorts of drugs they can give you to ovulate.
> 
> Dont stress

Thanks Donna,

I didn't sleep very well - tossed and turned and worried. Feel to blame as it seems to be connected to weight gain (and causes weight gain so catch 22).

I am determined to lose weight and regain fitness - atleast this has been a good kick up the bum. If I ever needed incentive I have it now ;)

The Dr said my FSH was good but my LH was low. Oestrogen was low and iron was high. Progesterone wasn't tested so will be now.

She is concerned about my insulin levels so that is getting checked too.

I don't really understand about the polycystic ovaries - I read up on it on google last night but seems confusing still. I realise that PCOS is not the same thing - seems to be the next step.

The Dr told me I had too many follicles (hence the diagnosis) yet your quote would mean I am ok. Who knows what to think....

I started taking my temp again this morning - just over this ovulation phase - want to confirm ovulation myself before blood test.

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh, dont feel like yourself to blame. Shit, Ive not exactly Miranda Kerr either, I could seriously lose 20kgs and still not look like a stick.

At least now your getting some answers right?!?!?!?! It will be fine luv. You will get your levels normal and fall pregnant before you know it. Positive remember!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

And the FSH test is the important one. The others can be fixed with drugs, diet etc.

You get a low FSH and that you cant change....did they order a AMH test as well???

My temp has been stupid the last few days too!!! On its way up again..........the never ending confusing world of TTC.....


----------



## Taurus8484

And who would have thought that having too many follicles/eggs on Day 3 would be a bad thing????????????????????


----------



## Taurus8484

And from what I have read, PCOS - you dont get a normal period as in length wise, they are all over the place etc and yours are always on time......

Not going to go on anymore, have a 3 hour meeting waiting for me................

What Im trying to say is.........DONT STRESS!!!! It will be okay. Your getting help now so your already 1 step in front of where you were last cycle


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> And from what I have read, PCOS - you dont get a normal period as in length wise, they are all over the place etc and yours are always on time......
> 
> Not going to go on anymore, have a 3 hour meeting waiting for me................
> 
> What Im trying to say is.........DONT STRESS!!!! It will be okay. Your getting help now so your already 1 step in front of where you were last cycle

I know - I said that to the Dr - I am a clock and have never missed a period in my life...

I asked her about the test to say how many eggs are left and she said she didn't know about any test. I couldn't remember its name so just let it go. Is that the AMH test?

I agree - I am in a better position than last month as atleast I know that I have some diet/exercise issues which I can address. I have started reading about diets targeting PCOS and it just looks like fruit, veges, nuts, lean meats, complex carbohydrates and avoiding refined foods and sugary foods.

It seems that Polycystic ovaries affect your insulin levels and produce too much insulin, thereby absorbing all sugars into fat cells - hence easily putting on weight.

My plan is to exercise daily, avoid sugars and try to eat more healthily.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yep, its the AMH test. Its relatively new in the world of testing, as in a few years old. Google it, there is a heap of information on there about it.


----------



## Taurus8484

Did she actually say you have PCOS?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Did she actually say you have PCOS?

No - she said I didn't have the syndrome. Just bilateral polycystic ovaries.


----------



## Taurus8484

Whats the difference??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Whats the difference??

My understanding is that PCOS is a syndrome which includes PCO.

_"PCOS is a syndrome and is not a disease, and there are multiple potential causes. In the picture below, it can be seen that the ultrasound appearance of polycystic ovaries (PCO) is enlarged ovaries that have multiple very small "cysts" just inside the outer margin (capsule) of the ovary.

There is international consensus that on its own the ultrasound appearance of PCO is not enough to make the diagnosis of polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS). Furthermore, the ultrasound appearances of polycystic ovaries are present in approximately 20% of normal women. Consequently, it is important to understand the difference between PCO and PCOS.

PCOS is diagnosed if a woman presents with any two of the following three features; infrequent or absent ovulation, physical signs or blood tests consistent with high levels of male hormones (hyperandrogenism) and the ultrasound appearances of polycystic ovaries. Furthermore, there should not be any other hormonal cause(s) of this situation."

_
https://www.bubtree.com.au/Fertility-Care/Polycystic-Ovary-Syndrome-(PCOS).aspx


----------



## Taurus8484

https://www.womenlivingnaturally.com/articlepage.php?id=106
https://main.posaa.asn.au/index.php/what-is-pcos/myths-a-truths

Dont know if you have seen these sites or not??


----------



## Shellvz

_"What are polycystic ovaries (PCO)?

PCO are ovaries which contain an excessive number of primordial follicles. (Despite the name, there are no cysts, so the condition should really be called polyfollicular ovaries). These follicles are tiny fluid-filled sacs which contain the eggs. An ultrasounds of the ovaries during the reproductive years usually shows, on average, 5-12 follicles in each ovary. When more than 12-15 follicles are present, the ovary is called 'polycystic'. This itself does not cause adverse symptoms and should not be confused with PCOS.

Normal: less than or equal to 12 follicles
Borderline: 13-15 follicles
Mild: 16-30 follicles
Moderate: 30-50 follicles
Severe: more than 50 follicles, as a general guide - these women usually have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS), associated with infertility, increased facial hair, and a disturbance of hormone levels.

What is the cause of polycystic ovaries?

In a normal menstrual cycle there are usually 5-10 follicles at the beginning of the cycle. Later in the cycle usually around day 14, one follicle gets bigger (leading follicle) and shortly thereafter ovulation takes place with release of the egg. The remaining eggs regress and disappear before the next cycle. These events typically occur every 4 weeks and result in the monthly menstrual bleed. With polycystic ovaries, this cyclical sequence of events does not take place. Instead, no leading egg develops and there is a build up of small immature follicles with successive cycles. Despite extensive research no single cause explains this variation from normal.

PCO is very common - it is estimated that 1 in 3 women have them. For most, this does not cause a problem and is often left undiagnosed unless they have difficulties becoming pregnant. Even in this case, many women achieve ovulation and therefore pregnancy with minimal drug involvement.

PCO is a genetic condition, and tends to develop during your 20's. PCOS usually develops much sooner, with symptoms appearing when a girl is around 16.

PCO causes a mild hormone imbalance which may cause one or more of the following:

1. Acne
2. Irregular, infrequent periods
3. Slightly reduced fertility
4. Oily skin
5. Mild hair excess on face, nipples or pubic area
6. Some degree of resistance to your body's natural insulin

Treatment:

Exercise - this burns up sugar and helps lower the strain on insulin which helps your ovaries.

Keep weight low - increased weight increases resistance to insulin in everyone.

Low carbohydrate, low GI diet - all carbs except fibre and metabolised to sugar, so low carbs lowers the strain on insulin which helps your ovaries.

Oral contraceptive pill - this treats the hormone disturbance and stops the ovaries trying to make more follicles.

If trying to become pregnant, simple agents like Metformin (which decreases your resistance to insulin) or the fertility drug Clomephene may be needed."_

https://girlgoneprimal.blogspot.com.au/2009/08/pco-what-are-polycystic-ovaries.html


----------



## Taurus8484

https://main.posaa.asn.au/files/DrEden_Chapter_1.pdf

THis is a good one


----------



## Taurus8484

How does that explain your +OPK's and temp shifts??? Did she explain that??? 

I had 10 on one side and 8 on the other. Well so the tech told me, get the results on Saturday from the Doctor so see what that says.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> https://main.posaa.asn.au/files/DrEden_Chapter_1.pdf
> 
> THis is a good one

I agree - it was a good read :)


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> How does that explain your +OPK's and temp shifts??? Did she explain that???
> 
> I had 10 on one side and 8 on the other. Well so the tech told me, get the results on Saturday from the Doctor so see what that says.

She couldn't explain it which is why she wants more tests...


----------



## Shellvz

CD12

Temp still low and boobs not sore so haven't ovulated yet. EWCM for last 2 days so definitely gearing up.

Dan has his test this morning at 10am for sperm analysis and antibody blood test. He wasn't too nervous when I left him for work this morning.

Glad that I haven't ovulated yet as we had to abstain for 3 days so no sperm is awaiting the egg. I think we will have a fun/busy weekend coming up ;) Although I wouldn't be surprised if we miss this month - but no harm in trying.

You had low temp - wouldn't be surprised if your temp rises tomorrow - mine usually does. Have you been testing with OPK's? Or is this too early for your normal cycle?


----------



## Taurus8484

The big day today for him hey!!!! After all that we go through with blood tests, ultrasounds, OPK etc, the men can do something, wont hurt them.......:haha:

Too early for me. Although last month I went CD15, which is the earliest for me, normally CD16 or CD17.

Big weekend for you hey......:sex:

Least you havent ovulated yet, so there is still hope for this cycle......there is always hope


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> The big day today for him hey!!!! After all that we go through with blood tests, ultrasounds, OPK etc, the men can do something, wont hurt them.......:haha:
> 
> Too early for me. Although last month I went CD15, which is the earliest for me, normally CD16 or CD17.
> 
> Big weekend for you hey......:sex:
> 
> Least you havent ovulated yet, so there is still hope for this cycle......there is always hope

Ha ha - I agree :) 

I sent him a sexy message so that he can think of me when he has to produce his sample...

Having read up on PCO I think it has given me the kick start I need to gain health and fitness. I feel so motivated to eat better and exercise. I wonder how quickly it will take effect. My next blood test is in 16 days so hoping by then I will have made a difference to my insulin/blood sugar levels through eating better and exercising.

I read that it is genetic - which would explain why my mother, her sister and her mother always struggled with their weight. I have always been up and down - never consistent. Perhaps we all had a resistance to insulin and stored our glucose as fat...?

I remember growing up so afraid that I would turn 30yrs cause that is when they all became overweight. Then I hit 30 and wasn't as bad - but I was more active than they were.


----------



## Taurus8484

What is going on with my temp?!?!?!?!?

This is frustrating!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

I might change batteries or something. It was looking normal a few days back.


----------



## Shellvz

Your temps usually are erratic after mc... Maybe that is all it is..?

I had temp dip so think it may go up tomorrow. I am guessing ovulation day is today!

If my temp shoots up in the morning then I will stop temping again. Otherwise I will go back on the over analysising my temps merry-go-round. I only want to confirm ovulation before my next blood test.

So thinking that through I should temp till ff gives me cross hairs and then stop.


----------



## Taurus8484

So picked picked up ultrasound results this morning. They are a bit strange to me.

14 on right side. 1 at 16mm, 3 at 6-10mm and 10 less than 6mm.

6 on left side. 2 at 11mm and 12mm and 4 at 6-10m. 

How can i have a 16mm follicle at day 5??!?? That would explain my weird temps.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> So picked picked up ultrasound results this morning. They are a bit strange to me.
> 
> 14 on right side. 1 at 16mm, 3 at 6-10mm and 10 less than 6mm.
> 
> 6 on left side. 2 at 11mm and 12mm and 4 at 6-10m.
> 
> How can i have a 16mm follicle at day 5??!?? That would explain my weird temps.

Perhaps good idea to opk today to check LH surge... That 16mm may mean an early ovulation....


----------



## Shellvz

CD14

Temp spike as suspected. Ovulated yesterday - CD13.

Blood test hopefully will confirm my temp increase. 

I will temp till ff crosshairs then stop again.


----------



## Shellvz

2dpo

Fallback temp as normal pattern. Expecting temp to rise tomorrow then crosshairs in next few days.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey!!!

Well my temp are still all over the place. Not sure what is going on???? Had masses of EWCM this morning, more than usual so still not sure if I have ovulated yet or not???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Well my temp are still all over the place. Not sure what is going on???? Had masses of EWCM this morning, more than usual so still not sure if I have ovulated yet or not???

You are right - your temps are still over the place...

Must be because of mc I think.

When do you get your blood test results?


----------



## Shellvz

Question:

Is it better to have my blood test on Sat (7dpo CD20) or Mon (9dpo CD22)?

The Dr wanted it done on CD21 which is Sunday but clinic closed.


----------



## Taurus8484

7dpo is best. Takes awhile for the progestron to build up in your body. Suppose to be optimum at 6-8DPO.


----------



## Taurus8484

More confusing temps this morning. Think Im going to have one of those cycles were I dont ovulate.


----------



## Shellvz

3dpo

Temp increase as expected. Counting down to crosshairs so I can stop temping again :)

Had a horrible bout of vertigo this morning - calling Ear surgeon to make another appointment to see him. I need to get my ear fixed - especially before falling pregnant!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> More confusing temps this morning. Think Im going to have one of those cycles were I dont ovulate.

Last month you ovulated on CD15 - so you may still just be gearing up.

Try not to worry and trust that your body knows what it is doing - even when we don't :coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> 7dpo is best. Takes awhile for the progestron to build up in your body. Suppose to be optimum at 6-8DPO.

That's what I thought - unfortunately I have already committed to attending a Women's breakfast that morning (8:30am start) and the Pathology doesn't open until 9am. It is a blood test requiring a fast.

I will have to go first thing on Monday morning (and hope for the best). I will tell the person to make a note that it is CD22 and 9dpo.


----------



## Taurus8484

No, dont have to fast for progestrone.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> No, dont have to fast for progestrone.

True - but she is testing my insulin and glucose levels at the same time...

Just popped out to the shops as I was reading up on the internet ways to prevent and treat vertigo - and they mentioned reflexology and acupuncture - spoke to this lovely middle aged Asian man at a massage centre and he told me medication was the only way. 

I thought it was good of him to tell me that as they had no clients and could very easily have just agreed, massaged my feet and taken my money.

So, now I am taking medication to treat sinus in the hope that it will unblock my ears and stop the world from spinning tomorrow morning at 5:30am!

I am hoping that there will not be a cross over of treating my ears/vertigo and pregnancy. I don't know how long I will have to wait to have grommets put in my ears (usually under anesthetic) - would they still do that if I get pregnant?

Last thing I want is vertigo combined with morning sickness :dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, you do have to fast for glucose and insulin test.

I tried accupuncture a few months back. I didnt like it. Freaked me out too much having needles coming out of me everywhere :haha:

Hopefully they can solve it without you having to have any medical procedure. No, you wouldnt want morning sickness and vertigo. Yuck!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

How are you this morning???????

I had a definite positive OPK last night on the cheapie ones, and my cervix I cant even touch its that high and had my normal mucus and temp went up a bit this morning.................BUT...........no ovulation pains at all. None and I always get them......

Looking at my temps though, looks a little like my May chart after 1st miscarriage, where I got +OPK and everything, but didnt ovulate. Not holding my breath on this one either.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> How are you this morning???????
> 
> I had a definite positive OPK last night on the cheapie ones, and my cervix I cant even touch its that high and had my normal mucus and temp went up a bit this morning.................BUT...........no ovulation pains at all. None and I always get them......
> 
> Looking at my temps though, looks a little like my May chart after 1st miscarriage, where I got +OPK and everything, but didnt ovulate. Not holding my breath on this one either.

Only time will tell my dear. If your temp increases and holds then you will have ovulated - if not it may try a few times...

Perhaps it is a good idea to assume the month after mc dodgy and if you ovulate it is a bonus...?

4dpo

Cross hairs :)

I had to add a low temp on the day before I began temping which enabled the crosshairs to kick in. Now after tomorrow morning I can stop temping again and sleep through - yay :)

How are you feeling emotionally?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah Im feeling okay. Have holidays starting 2nd Oct, so they cant come quick enough for me!!!

Looking foward to next Wednesday when we see Fertility Doc again. How about you??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah Im feeling okay. Have holidays starting 2nd Oct, so they cant come quick enough for me!!!
> 
> Looking foward to next Wednesday when we see Fertility Doc again. How about you??

Yea - I am good. Instead of focusing on ttc I have been focusing on my health.

I have done alot of research online about fibroids and polycystic ovaries and how to treat/improve them naturally.

I have been trying different things out to see if it is helpful or not.

Changing my eating habits, introducing more fresh fruit, veges and whole grain foods. Then an hour after eating I exercise some how to burn off the excess glucose. 

PCO makes you insulin resistant so now I look at food differently - I say to myself: 'If I eat you I will have to exercise to burn off the glucose'.

I have learned that if I don't burn it off, I will produce more insulin to deal with it and then store it all in my fat cells... thus put on weight and not improve PCO.

This thought alone has helped me resist high sugar/carb food.

So my choices are - don't eat it in the first place or if I do eat it then I must exercise afterwards.

The good thing is that my clothes are already feeling more roomy and it has only been one week. Not dieting but being more deliberate in my decisions.

With fibroids, I read that Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) helps to alkaline your blood which in turn can improve fibroids (even shrink them in some cases). 

A few years back I discovered the wonders of honey - which I have reintroduced into my eating plan. One of the things I used to do everyday was drink a glass of warm or chilled water with a tablespoon of ACV and a tablespoon of honey.

Then drink a warm glass of milk with honey and cinnamon before bed.

I have begun these again :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Wow.....sounds like you have made some decisions to change the way you eat. And by doing that, the weight will come off too. Wish I had your dedication....:blush: My diets last a few days at most


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Wow.....sounds like you have made some decisions to change the way you eat. And by doing that, the weight will come off too. Wish I had your dedication....:blush: My diets last a few days at most

I am trying to look at it as a necessary life choice rather than a diet. If I think I am being deprived then it will fail. If I think that I am doing myself a favour then I am more likely to stick with it.

I am making it up as I go ;)

Going to try smoothies for breaky M-Fri. I love them and they are so yummy - I have a blender (currently not being used) and I was just reading that blending fruit and veges enables you to absorb more of their goodness than eating them.

So my first attempt will be:

Low fat vanilla yogurt
Frozen mixed berries
Dates
Apple Cider vinegar
honey
peanut butter
chocolate sprinkles
250ml water

270 calories

But all the ingredients I have been reading about which are helpful for PCO and fibroids. Except chocolate sprinkles - they are in there so I don't feel like I have given up chocolate ;)

Hopefully it will taste yummy :)


----------



## Taurus8484

That actually sounds yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Although, not sure about the dates.....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Although, not sure about the dates.....

Dates - I was already eating with breaky as a yummy way to stay regular ;)

I will give you a full report tomorrow on success or fail of said ingredients :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hate my chart, hate my body.......obviously another cycle of no ovulation. Thats what happens when you have a 16mm follicle on CD6.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hate my chart, hate my body.......obviously another cycle of no ovulation. Thats what happens when you have a 16mm follicle on CD6.

What does a large follicle early in the cycle mean? I haven't come across this before...

I tried the smoothie this morning, will need to experiment abit more to find the ideal taste - too much peanut butter flavour even though I only put in one spoonful. Peanut butter is a source of protein so now I will look for other sources of protein which are not so overpowering.

From my research - protein taken with carbohydrate and fructose helps to lower the insulin required. Too much insulin is my problem so trying to always combine protein with carbs.

Protein is my new allay!


----------



## Taurus8484

I dont what it means either?!?!?!? Have no idea what is going on. Thankfully I have Fertility Clinic on Wednesday. Can ask them.

Did you get the results of SA yet??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> I dont what it means either?!?!?!? Have no idea what is going on. Thankfully I have Fertility Clinic on Wednesday. Can ask them.
> 
> Did you get the results of SA yet??

They are waiting to be collected but Dan wants to wait till we have my results and then find out everything at the same time.

He thinks he will discover he has low sperm count so happy to put off finding out for sure. I figure we will know soon enough so not pushing him.


----------



## Taurus8484

Fair enough.


----------



## Shellvz

6DPO

Zero symptoms still...

Feel nothing - no sore boobs, no cramping, no nausea, no heartburn, no bloating.... nothing!

What I have done differently is stop taking Evening Primrose Oil and Fish Oil. Exercised every day and improved my eating habits.

Could be a fluke? Could be a coincidence? Could be direct result of changes?

I am enjoying feeling well and pain free! 

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

I had a high temp this morning and my boobs have started to hurt. So there must be progestrone running around in me somewhere??? Confused!!!! 

Apart from that, count day to holidays.......!!!!! YAY.......

Good to hear your not suffering any side effects this month.


----------



## Shellvz

Back in the olden days when I wasn't ttc (so really took little notice of my body) I remember that I had a monthly pattern. I would have sore boobs for 3 days then 3 days no sore boobs then af would show.

So - using my newfound knowledge: 

Assuming I have 14day LP - then sore boobs would kick in for pmt at 9dpo - be sore 9,10&11dpo then not sore 12,13&14dpo then af would come. Or thereabouts...

So I am curious to see if this will happen this time come 9dpo...

I have a new theory growing inside my brain: I think that my pmt symptoms were increased/exasperated by Prenatal vitamins, EPO & Fish oil. Now that I have stopped taking them all - except folic acid & iodine - I have fallen back into my old pattern of symptoms.

I will only know if this theory is true if it continues for every other cycle like this. 

I must say I do feel more like my old self and less like I have been these past few months sweating and obsessing through the 2ww torture....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> I had a high temp this morning and my boobs have started to hurt. So there must be progestrone running around in me somewhere??? Confused!!!!
> 
> Apart from that, count day to holidays.......!!!!! YAY.......
> 
> Good to hear your not suffering any side effects this month.

Well - that is a good sign. Will you try to conceive this cycle or take the month off?


----------



## Taurus8484

I dont even know where I am in my cycle :haha::wacko:

Think I will just sit this one out.


----------



## Shellvz

9dpo

Blood test this morning. Need to fast so no breaky straight up...

Tender breasts, tired, high temp...

Looks like you have ovulated on CD16.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck with your test. You have a nice high temp this morning!!! Good for progestrone check.

Yeah, dont really know when I did. I override FF and put my ovulation in. Im pretty sure it happened around CD14 due to my boobs hurting. But not real sure. Just have to play it out and see when AF starts. Ugly looking chart this month though.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good luck with your test. You have a nice high temp this morning!!! Good for progestrone check.
> 
> Yeah, dont really know when I did. I override FF and put my ovulation in. Im pretty sure it happened around CD14 due to my boobs hurting. But not real sure. Just have to play it out and see when AF starts. Ugly looking chart this month though.

Yes - I can see CD14 being a good choice and 2dpo being fallback. Time will tell...

I have another hole in my arm and potential bruise developing. I have veins which play hide and seek so needed some firm enticement :( She wasn't gentle but she was efficient.

Looking forward to sitting with Dr next Wed (26th) and just getting the picture of what is going on between the two of us. I will send you my blood test results again once I get them.

I am hopeful that I am ovulating as I have a consistent pattern of temp shifting. Was very warm this morning.

Do you have your results back yet?


----------



## Taurus8484

Our appointment is at 4:00 on Wednesday. So should know all then......hopefully. Or maybe nothing and he puts it down to bad luck again.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Our appointment is at 4:00 on Wednesday. So should know all then......hopefully. Or maybe nothing and he puts it down to bad luck again.

Possible implantation dip...?

I am 10dpo now. Only symptom is sore boobs but I get them every month so no biggy.


----------



## Taurus8484

Dont think so. Not even sure when I ovulated, and I have nothing either. Boobs not quite as sure as yesterday, would expect that with a temp drop. I could be getting AF for all I know???? 

Would be the shortest cycle yet though. My whole chart this cycle looks ridiculous....lol

Getting nervous about tomorrows appointment now....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Dont think so. Not even sure when I ovulated, and I have nothing either. Boobs not quite as sure as yesterday, would expect that with a temp drop. I could be getting AF for all I know????
> 
> Would be the shortest cycle yet though. My whole chart this cycle looks ridiculous....lol
> 
> Getting nervous about tomorrows appointment now....

See what happens tomorrow - if temp increases could be implantation - if temp stays low then could just be your system coming back to normal after mc.

Tomorrow's appointment will be good opportunity to ask questions... :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

How you feeling????


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> How you feeling????

I am feeling good. Premenstrual and not expecting to be pregnant.

Feeling good about new lifestyle changes - totally rearranged my everyday diet to foods which help not hinder me. Exercising for atleast half hour every day so losing weight.

I have decided to ensure that Mon - Fri I eat as good as I can but relax over the weekends. I figure 5 out of 7 days is good and will keep me sane.

I just replaced all my white flour and pasta with wholemeal. Banning all refined products and will cook more from scratch so I know what the ingredients are.

This has given me a good wakeup as to what has been happening inside me as a result of my lifestyle.

The idea is poking around my mind that it may take a few months to right my body and so am not expecting to fall pregnant till next year. I think I am ok with that and if I am wrong and fall pregnant then I can be happily surprised.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sounds like you have a great attitude...........i like the positivity....


----------



## Taurus8484

Another low temp this morning???? 

Nervous about appointment this afternoon now..............crapping myself actually


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Another low temp this morning????
> 
> Nervous about appointment this afternoon now..............crapping myself actually

Your appointment with FS is exactly the best place to be this afternoon. They are an expert in their field and can help shed light on your chart.

Breathe in and breathe out. It is going to be okay :)

Your chart after a mc is always erratic - probably your hormone levels normalising themselves after pregnancy.


----------



## Shellvz

11dpo

Sore breasts, bloated tummy, sensitive/fragile emotions - PMT!

Just heard a girl at my church is pregnant with twins... Happy for her but at the same time felt a sharp pain in my heart (pain, jealousy...?).

How I wished it was me...


----------



## Shellvz

All the best with your appointment this arvo

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks luv xx


----------



## Taurus8484

I know, I have those feelings everytime I see someone pregnant, whether I know them or not!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How did you go with FS?

I am fine - no more sore boobs so expecting af on schedule this weekend...


----------



## Taurus8484

So, had our Repromed appointment last night and here is all the results.

They did another blood test for chromosome defects, won&#8217;t have that result for 6 weeks though. But all my other tests were great. My resting follicle count (internal scan) showed 20 resting follicles which is normal, FSH was 6.7, also good and AMH which I really was shitting myself about was 20.9 (higher end of normal for my age). He said that my maternal age for conceiving was actually around 35 with these results. So feel fantastic after that. However, still doesn&#8217;t explain the miscarriages.

He said that he was reading only the night before new studies that have come out in England that it maybe with recurrent pregnancies loss patients (which I am now in), that if the egg doesn&#8217;t implant on a certain day it will miscarry. He said the study was new and only being trialled on animals at the moment, so not sure if it is accurate or not. 

After the chromosome test, there is nothing left to test for and he is hoping it really is bad luck that we have had so far.

So the plan now is, try ourselves until the end of the year. If I&#8217;m still not pregnant with a viable pregnancy by then, in February I go in to have my uterus vacuumed for a biopsy to look for Natural Killer Cells which attack an embryo once implanted. It&#8217;s apparently a rare condition but he wants to rule out everything. Also for reasons they can&#8217;t explain, after you have it done, the success rates for pregnancy the next couple of months rises. However, he did say is was very very painful as they can&#8217;t numb the area because its inside my uterus and they use a vacuum type thing. Great, looking forward to that one!!!

And then start IVF in March. He seems to think that with my results and AMH follicle count I will response really good. There is a test that is brand new to Repromed, they have only been doing it for 6 months now and yet to prove it works 100% through studies but they are confident of it, where they test the eggs for any defects before they implant so you don&#8217;t waste time inserting an already defect egg which would cause miscarriage even if it took. That&#8217;s $500 an egg. Expensive exercise!!!

And again there is the problem that even if it takes, I could miscarry again and again but by testing the egg before implanting, they hope to lower that chance by not inserting a defective egg.

So that&#8217;s where we are at&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.happy though, I feel like there is hope, even if its going to cost a lot of money.


----------



## Shellvz

Wow - that sounds very complicated...

I hope that you are able to fall pregnant and sustain your pregnancy and avoid all other treatments and costs :)

Good that you are feeling more in control and positive! It's going to happen for both of us - we will hold our little baby in our arms next year :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah it would be nice to get pregnant before February and avoid all the costs, but I feel confident in knowing there are options.


----------



## Shellvz

Another period started, another cycle ended and a new cycle already begun...

Looking forward to getting our results on Wednesday. Hoping it may shed some light on our inability to fall pregnant.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear Shell. :hugs: But at least you have your appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How are you going? I can't read your chart...? Have you worked it out yet?

Af nearly finished and looking forward to yet equally nervous about Wed appointment. I am mentally preparing myself to hear we are infertile as a couple. Dr doesn't have the best bedside manner and will most likely just blurt it out like she did that I have BPCO.


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning luv xx

When you are able to read my chart, can you please tell me.......lol

Seriously though, dont really know. Just hoping now that AF stays away until the weekend. Going on holidays Friday to holiday home for 2 weeks, hubby only has 1 week holiday and has to go back to work, so hoping I dont ovulate when Im over there and he is at home. 

Not that far now until you get your results.......I know it nerve racking but think of it as getting some answers.......


----------



## Shellvz

Pregnant...?

Congratulations again :)

I pray that this one sticks!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yep, even with a weird looking chart. I must be the most fertile 38 year old in the planet at the moment. Have good lines, probably the best I have had since the 1st one, so hopefully this one sticks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shellvz

How are you feeling?

Morning sickness? Tired?

Good strong lines for 13 & 14dpo!

I prayed for you this morning for protection over the embryo. That it would implant snugly and stay put for 9 months!

You are definitely the most fertile person I know - let alone 38 year old ;)

AND the most amazing thing is you saw the 16mm follicle at CD6 which would have been the dominant follicle....


----------



## Taurus8484

Thank you, means a lot that you would pray for me. :hugs: I even had a bit of a prayer myself last night and ask Dad to look over this one from up there and make it healthly.

Yeah, they are probably the best lines I have had so trying not to get my hopes up but I have everything crossed this is it. Just made Doctor appointment for this afternoon to see what the HCG results are from that. 

If we were to say goodbye to this one, told hubby I need at least a month or two off to get my heal both physcially and mentally. I dont know how I would cope........but staying positive and see what happens.

Yes, proof you can get pregnant even on a weird looking chart and a 16mm follicle on CD6!!!!

Your turn next luv :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

And in answer to your other question, didnt even think I was pregnant until yesterday. Could hardly do my pants up so bloated and boobs had sharp pain in them. Thought, hhmmmm I know these symptoms so tested.


----------



## Shellvz

Funny how just yesterday we remarked on our inability to read your chart ;)

All along it was BFP - so looking back now it was obviously an implantation dip with a slow climb back up to high temps. Your temps are nice and high so hope you get back good numbers on your HCG test.

:thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Shellvz

How are you feeling my friend?

Thinking of you and praying for you and bubs :)

Today is test results day. Trying to remain calm and fight rising anxiety. I fear the words 'sorry you are infertile' but am trying to remain positive and keep reminding myself that God is bigger than infertility.

Keeping my faith in God is the only thing keeping my sanity!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv, just back from being stabbed so should have first hcg results this afternoon. FX they are good. Decided last night to not chart anymore as it would just freak me out to much if they dip in the slightest.

BIG DAY for you today. What time is your appointment??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv, just back from being stabbed so should have first hcg results this afternoon. FX they are good. Decided last night to not chart anymore as it would just freak me out to much if they dip in the slightest.
> 
> BIG DAY for you today. What time is your appointment??

Yes - I agree - I had actually read that temps are erratic whilst pregnant so best to stop charting.

Appointment is 5pm but she has been late every time we have seen her so hope to be in by 6pm.

I will send you my blood test results.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes do that. I really really really really really hope its good news for you both.

Going to keep everything crossed and will be thinking of you tonight at 6:00pm.


----------



## Taurus8484

It will be all good Im positive!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Would you consider IVF if you had too?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Would you consider IVF if you had too?

We spoke about it - but its beyond our affordability. We don't have the money to pay for the treatments and as it is not a guarantee of success I feel going into debt would be unwise. It also opens up pandoras box of what to do with left over embryo's... 

I would consider insemination if Dan's sperm count very low.

At the moment - I am trying to improve our eating habits and exercising. Hoping that may make a difference.

Started looking into herbal remedies for improving fertility. Not sure what I think about that yet as reading lots of people making themselves worse. 

Would consider seeing a naturopath and seeing if our bodies are missing crucial vitamins etc...


----------



## Taurus8484

I have heard a lot of people talking about naturopath therapy. Havent used it myself but it could be good for your PCO. No harm in trying.

And accupunture if your up for it.


----------



## Shellvz

CD22 Tests results:

DHEA-sulphate 1.5 (1.8-7.8)
FSH 6.4 (1.5-9.0)
LH 3.9 (<15)
Oestradiol 395 (200-790)
Progesterone 32.1 (>30.0)

So I AM ovulating :) Yay!

But hubby has been declared sterile by sperm analysis. Zero sperm - which we all find quite odd. 

Dr referred us to fertility specialist for further testing.


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning luv,

So some great news and some not so good news.....

All your tests look fantastic, they really do.

Hubby's not so good. Dont know what to say Shell except Im sorry and big hugs to you and hubby because Im guessing he aint feeling great at the moment. So absolutely no sperm at all??? Does seem a bit odd.

One of my best girlfriends had the same thing. She was normal but hubby's testicals didnt drop until he was 12 basically making him sterile. 

He started to take Menevit and it increased his sperm count enough after using for 4 months for them to get some sperm to use in IVF. They now have 2 beautiful 3 year old twin girls.
I know you said that you didnt want to do IVF, but just a story to show you there is hope.

When are you seeing Fertility Specialist??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Morning luv,
> 
> So some great news and some not so good news.....
> 
> All your tests look fantastic, they really do.
> 
> Hubby's not so good. Dont know what to say Shell except Im sorry and big hugs to you and hubby because Im guessing he aint feeling great at the moment. So absolutely no sperm at all??? Does seem a bit odd.
> 
> One of my best girlfriends had the same thing. She was normal but hubby's testicals didnt drop until he was 12 basically making him sterile.
> 
> He started to take Menevit and it increased his sperm count enough after using for 4 months for them to get some sperm to use in IVF. They now have 2 beautiful 3 year old twin girls.
> I know you said that you didnt want to do IVF, but just a story to show you there is hope.
> 
> When are you seeing Fertility Specialist??

Just made an appointment - earliest they can see us is Dec 10th at 11:30am.

Yep - zero sperm... I have started researching it online.

We are wondering if it was caused by 2 things: he had mumps as a child (which can cause sterility) and he had an operation on one testicle as a child/teen as it kept retracting into his groin.

He wondered if he only had one testicle working so was prepared to hear the words low sperm count but not zero.

The specialist we have been referred to is at an IVF Melbourne clinic in our suburb. I am still processing the information and trying to see where Dan is at with it all. He seems quite defeated.

We have just started a liver detox. I read that it was a good thing to do for health and to improve fertility. As my iron was so high the lady at the Health food store recommended I do it anyway.

I see you got your HCG results - 202.5... I am assuming this is good?


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats what girlfriends hubby had. Testicles were up in his groin and didnt drop until late in life. 

Oh honey, I know what Rochelle went through with Glenn. He was absolutely devasted and blamed himself and Rochelle had to keep reassuring him that it wasnt his fault, its just life. I really wish I could give you a hug. Really do. 

Dont know what to say Shell. I feel bad that here I am praying this bean sticks and your praying that there is hope. 

Im going to stay with you through this journey, stick by your side........we are going to beat this no sperm bullshit together and get you knocked up!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah its a good, normal average level. Have more bloods done on Saturday so thats the real test if they are doubling.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Thats what girlfriends hubby had. Testicles were up in his groin and didnt drop until late in life.
> 
> Oh honey, I know what Rochelle went through with Glenn. He was absolutely devasted and blamed himself and Rochelle had to keep reassuring him that it wasnt his fault, its just life. I really wish I could give you a hug. Really do.
> 
> Dont know what to say Shell. I feel bad that here I am praying this bean sticks and your praying that there is hope.
> 
> Im going to stay with you through this journey, stick by your side........we are going to beat this no sperm bullshit together and get you knocked up!!!!

Thanks Donna :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Im on Leave as of tonight and going to holiday home tomorrow morning for 2 weeks, but I will log on and check as soon as I go into town and get a signal.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Im on Leave as of tonight and going to holiday home tomorrow morning for 2 weeks, but I will log on and check as soon as I go into town and get a signal.

Have a great holiday :)

May little one stay put and grow strong and healthy!!!!!


----------



## TrAndyy

How are you going Taurus?

Today is CD8 for me. I will start testing with opk in 2 more days for LH surge.

Still trying to get on top of my disappointment from not falling pregnant yet. I know it can take time but it is frustrating none the less.


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

Hope that you are enjoying your holidays. How are you going?

Thinking of you and praying for your little one xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi luv. Enjoying holiday. It's been great. Got second bloodshed done at hcg was 1215 so doubling every 39 hours so all good so far.

Hope your well?


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi luv. Enjoying holiday. It's been great. Got second bloodshed done at hcg was 1215 so doubling every 39 hours so all good so far.
> 
> Hope your well?

Hey Donna,

I have been thinking of you.. Glad to hear you are enjoying your holiday and HCG levels are going strong. I am so happy for you both. May this baby stay put till its due date!

I am going okay. Going to Ballarat for the weekend (after work tonight) to stay at in-law's place. Good to get away :)

Still feel fragile - can get teary very easily and swing between wanting to believe that we will conceive to feeling it is all too hard and should just accept and give up. Been having lots of really good talks with Hubby and atleast we know where we both stand and feel.

The fact is I love my husband and choose him. If I had known he was sterile before we married I still would have married him. I probably wouldn't have charted and gone through a year of ttc... Would have saved myself alot of frustration and heartache! However, we didn't know and now that we do we will see FS in Dec and see where we stand and what we could do going forward.

Still believing God for a miracle and that we will parent one day - despite zero sperm - I know God is able!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Shell,

Gosh, its been awhile, back to work :-( How are you??? How is hubby??? Have you thought about options that the FS might give you???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey Shell,
> 
> Gosh, its been awhile, back to work :-( How are you??? How is hubby??? Have you thought about options that the FS might give you???

Hey Donna,

Welcome back :) So glad to see your baby growing nicely inside :)

How are you feeling?

AF started this morning - punctual as normal - I was disappointed even though I knew she was coming. My temp yesterday morning was low so knew it was on schedule.

I think I am doing ok yet cry at all occasions and easily. I think there is a deeper layer of grief trying to escape and I may need to draw aside and have a good old fashioned howl - just for my sanity.

My husband and I have been talking through our options. We have ruled out most things except IUI or ICSI. We have decided that we don't want a baby for a baby's sake. If we can't have our biological children then we are done.

So that rules out adoption, foster-care, donor egg, donor sperm & donor embryo's. We can't afford IVF so that is already ruled out.

Once they run the tests on DH then we shall know if there are any sperm in the testes and if IUI is an option. If so, we will have a go. If not, we are done.

It has been a lot to absorb and process and we both find ourselves in denial and disbelief - till my period shows and it reaffirms to me that we need a miracle or medical assistance.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah Im going okay thanks apart from the nausea and vomiting at least once a day. The vomiting I can handle because once it happens its over with, the constant nausea is pretty horrible. And expecting to see blood everytime I go to the toilet still. Still living in fear :-(

Sounds like you have talked through everything and are okay with your decisions.

Have you thought about maybe talking to a counsellor??? It is a huge situation to be dealt with and maybe talking to someone will guide you through???


----------



## Shellvz

I hope the morning sickness passes quickly - though they do say it is a good sign :)

I know it is difficult to do - but you need to believe that this pregnancy is a stand alone pregnancy and won't necessarily follow the path of the others. It has been different from the start and your levels have never been this high. Keep praying over your baby and believe that you will not meet this little one until its due date next year!

I am sure the FS will refer us to a counsellor to discuss our options. Being at the Monash IVF clinic I am prepared to be advised of all the options all over again anyway.


----------



## Taurus8484

Monash IVF Clinic has a wonderful reputation. Im sure it will turn out okay Shell. Try and stay positive. I know its hard to do, I have to kept telling myself to as well.

Remember, Im on this journey with you too xx


----------



## Shellvz

Thanks Donna :)

It helps to know I am not alone...


----------



## Shellvz

Today I finally have my appointment with ENT Surgeon. Waited two months to see him and I am sick :(

Laryngitis & bronchitis I think. Still I refuse to reschedule as I need my ear fixed. I hate vertigo!

Not yet sure how I will communicate. Hoping that as I rest my voice this morning I can speak during appointment.


----------



## Taurus8484

Dont you just hate spring colds and flus!!!! Annoying.......

I dont know how you live with vertigo. I had 1 attack about 4 years ago in the middle of the night, vomiting everywhere and thankfully nothing since. Horrible thing it is so dont blame you for not cancelling.


----------



## Shellvz

Managed to communicate with Surgeon ok. Nothing quite like resting your voice all morning for it to kick in when needed :) Now back to resting my voice!

I have a hearing test scheduled for tomorrow morning and then Surgeon will schedule in surgery on both ear drums (grommets) asap. Not sure of the date but it will be at a Private Hospital (at our expense) but no waiting lists.

So hopefully very soon - bye bye to pain during altitude changes (esp flights) and vertigo! Esta la vista baby!


----------



## Taurus8484

Excellent, thats great news!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/376424-dealing-azoospermia.html

Dont know if you have seen this thread or not???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Excellent, thats great news!!!!

Surgery date: Thu 25th Oct


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/376424-dealing-azoospermia.html
> 
> Dont know if you have seen this thread or not???

Thanks :)

I found this thread. They have been very supportive :)


----------



## Shellvz

Had my audio test this morning. All good. No changes in my hearing since March.

I have to go to GP this arvo and get antibiotics as they want me to be well for surgery next week (thu 25th Oct).

It is at a Private Hospital and we don't have insurance so will have to pay top dollar. But as DH said it has to be fixed.

Looking forward to being free from ear pain and vertigo...

It will mean that next year - until - I get pregnant I will have to begin traveling overseas again for work. Sad to leave hubby but atleast I had only one trip this year.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news luv xx Bet you cant wait.

So how long will you be overseas for?? Do you have to go??


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi luv,

How are you??? Hope you had a good weekend......not long now til operation!!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi luv,
> 
> How are you??? Hope you had a good weekend......not long now til operation!!!!!

Hello :)

I still have headcold/virus so started taking antibiotics yesterday. Hoping it will all be cleared by Thursday. Looking forward to getting surgery over and done with.

Taking Friday off to recover but expect that I will be fine by Monday to go back to work again.

How are you going?


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah Im alright. Have first scan on Wednesday so crapping myself about that, but apart from that Im okay.

How are you and hubby??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah Im alright. Have first scan on Wednesday so crapping myself about that, but apart from that Im okay.
> 
> How are you and hubby??

First scan is exciting :)

Hubby and I are good. We are in a waiting/holding pattern ttc. Just enjoying each other and no pressure. Dealing with my ears - atleast that is something we can get fixed now.


----------



## Taurus8484

Just wanted to say thinking of you and hope operation goes well xx


----------



## Shellvz

Thanks Donna :)

Heading to Hospital in 15mins. Had breaky before 8am now fasting. Tummy already started rumbling :(


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How goes it?

I am back at work today - feeling okay - still dull earache in my bad ear but not too bad. Had a full on weekend so not feeling all that rested. Looking forward to long weekend coming up (Melb cup day) so have a four day weekend - yay :)

Hope that you are well!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey,

Suffering from all day sickness so Im well but have been better.

I wish I had a four day weekend!!!!!! So when do they think your ear will be 100% better???


----------



## Shellvz

Sorry you are feeling so sick but the good news is it will end and you will feel better :)

Not sure how long till my ears are healed and pain free. I have post-op appointment on 14th November.

Then once all this is settled we start our appointments with FS. So much money being spent on medical bills this year :(


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry taken me awhile to reply. Me and the toilet have a loving relationship lately. All day Monday was bad.....

Not long now until your FS appointment though, just over a month. How do you feel about that??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Sorry taken me awhile to reply. Me and the toilet have a loving relationship lately. All day Monday was bad.....
> 
> Not long now until your FS appointment though, just over a month. How do you feel about that??

I think it is very amusing that us ladies do everything humanly possible and pray to God for miracles so that we get our BFP - then we discover the not so 'joyful' aspects of pregnancy... We must be wired to want children to go through 9 months of pregnancy and all that entails!

I haven't really thought alot about FS as it seems like a billion years away. I think my ears have taken alot of my head space.

I am still coming to grips with the fact that Dan has no sperm. I still chart ovulation - for my own benefit really - as it doesn't matter when my egg drops if no sperm will meet it anyway.

I know this reality - and yet I always still wonder and hope if SA was wrong or Dan is healed. I don't think I can accept this reality.

Dan will have alot of testing ahead of him which I don't envy. I am hoping I won't need to redo any testing as it will be more cost for potentially the same results.

So I wait. I pray. I haven't mourned yet. I think I am waiting to hear what FS says before allowing myself to give up.


----------



## Taurus8484

How is Dan feeling about the testing??? Is he okay with it?? 

Dont give up.......please dont feel like that. There are other options still yet, just dont give up. Wont let you xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> How is Dan feeling about the testing??? Is he okay with it??
> 
> Dont give up.......please dont feel like that. There are other options still yet, just dont give up. Wont let you xx

I don't think he has given it much thought. He has been busy these past few months studying. I don't think he will deal with it till the appointment comes closer.

Thanks for your encouragement :hugs:

It's hard to stay focused and positive when each month goes by and af reminds us of our loss but I haven't given up yet. I still take my folic acid every day - just in case.

Aside from a miracle, our only option is they find viable sperm in his testes and I have a successful insemination. It is an expensive process so I am not sure how many times we will attempt it.

Whatever our journey may be I am truly happy for you and your growing little one. :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Im not even going to begin to know what you both are feeling and thinking. I feel guilty posting on this thread because I know my ticker comes up and I dont want to make you feel sad. If I knew how to turn it off for this thread I would.

I guess the only thing you can do now is wait for the FS appointment and see where too from there xx

Stay strong xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Im not even going to begin to know what you both are feeling and thinking. I feel guilty posting on this thread because I know my ticker comes up and I dont want to make you feel sad. If I knew how to turn it off for this thread I would.
> 
> I guess the only thing you can do now is wait for the FS appointment and see where too from there xx
> 
> Stay strong xx

Don't turn your ticker off - I like seeing what fruit/seed you are up to ;)

We are doing okay. It's part of life and I don't have any sadness or envy when I see your posts. I just feel happy for you that you have a sticky one after so many losses.

Yep - we are waiting. Going to a swanky hotel Sat night (Premier suite with two person spa bath and KS bed). I have booked the 'Do not disturb package' which gives us the fancy room, choc coated strawberries, champagne, late checkout and room service breaky for the one price. We are going to pack a picnic to take with us for dinner Sat night.

Plan is to hole up in our luxurious escape and just enjoy ourselves - with no regard to TTC :) Really looking forward to it.

I will say this - the pressure to conceive has lifted and we have more fun with each other these days - less about finding the right times and just being more spontaneous :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Now that sounds like a great weekend ahead.........we have a KS bed at home and once you try it, you'll want one for your house too. They are fantastic!!!

Loving the choc coated strawberries, champagne, room service...........sounds like a very very romantic night ahead for you guys xx yes, without the pressure of when to bonk, certainly takes the passion out of it sometimes

Only if your okay with the ticker, then I will leave it on. I wish it said 16 weeks though as hopefully all the nausea and vomiting has ticked off by then and I can feel normal again.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Now that sounds like a great weekend ahead.........we have a KS bed at home and once you try it, you'll want one for your house too. They are fantastic!!!
> 
> Loving the choc coated strawberries, champagne, room service...........sounds like a very very romantic night ahead for you guys xx yes, without the pressure of when to bonk, certainly takes the passion out of it sometimes
> 
> Only if your okay with the ticker, then I will leave it on. I wish it said 16 weeks though as hopefully all the nausea and vomiting has ticked off by then and I can feel normal again.

I am okay with ticker :thumbup:

When I finally fall pregnant my ticker will be up too!

I hope you feel better soon. Once your placenta kicks in you should improve. My friend once told me the best way to deal with her morning sickness was to have something in her stomach before she got out of bed in the morning. So she kept dry biscuits by her bed. Nibble on some then she could face the day. I heard that it is an empty tummy which can exasperate nausea and vomiting. Snacking on plain salty biscuits when needed kept her sane.

Also, make sure you are keeping up your electrolytes - esp potassium. Bananas are a good source otherwise rehydration drinks.


----------



## Taurus8484

Im trying everything. Im taking Blackmores Morning Sickness Tablets, have sea sick acupuncture bands, nibbles on rice crackers and salada's all day. The worse thing to do is go hungry. Guaranteed vomit then. And now when I vomit, and its particularly violent attack and I have a full bladder which happens a lot lately, then I also have the little bit of wee come out moment :haha::blush:, which is even more fun. Or, I just lay on the ground and cry now because Im over it. 

Drinking lots of water and eating bananas, but the best thing I have found, the moment I feel sick, pop a crown mint. I dont leave home without a bag of them now. Have constant supply at work and at home. 

See the joys you have to look forward too.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Im trying everything. Im taking Blackmores Morning Sickness Tablets, have sea sick acupuncture bands, nibbles on rice crackers and salada's all day. The worse thing to do is go hungry. Guaranteed vomit then. And now when I vomit, and its particularly violent attack and I have a full bladder which happens a lot lately, then I also have the little bit of wee come out moment :haha::blush:, which is even more fun. Or, I just lay on the ground and cry now because Im over it.
> 
> Drinking lots of water and eating bananas, but the best thing I have found, the moment I feel sick, pop a crown mint. I dont leave home without a bag of them now. Have constant supply at work and at home.
> 
> See the joys you have to look forward too.

lol :wacko:

Crown mint - haven't heard of that one yet. Ginger is another good helper.

I know - the things we do to be mothers! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

Your signature really touched me. Tears sprang to my eyes and I honestly felt encouraged :)

Thanks,
Shell


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats quite okay luv, wouldnt have wrote it if I didnt mean it xx

We said at the start that we will encourage and stick by each other. And you know, Im still not out of the woods yet either, things can still go wrong for me and that worries me every day.

Dont give up or feel discouraged, you never know what is around the corner.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Thats quite okay luv, wouldnt have wrote it if I didnt mean it xx
> 
> We said at the start that we will encourage and stick by each other. And you know, Im still not out of the woods yet either, things can still go wrong for me and that worries me every day.
> 
> Dont give up or feel discouraged, you never know what is around the corner.

Weekend away was fantastic :)

It was so restful and peaceful and fun :)

Back at work today as just had a four day long weekend. Feels strange that it is only Wed still. AF due on Friday so feeling pmt symptoms but that's okay - my surgery was smack bang in the middle of ovulation so not expecting any miracles this month.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Taurus8484

Good you had a good weekend away.

Im feeling okay. Symptoms seem to be easing, nausea doesnt seem to be quite so bad and boobs dont hurt at all.

Hope its just because my hormones are settling and not something else. Next scan is on 28th November.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good you had a good weekend away.
> 
> Im feeling okay. Symptoms seem to be easing, nausea doesnt seem to be quite so bad and boobs dont hurt at all.
> 
> Hope its just because my hormones are settling and not something else. Next scan is on 28th November.

I believe symptoms come and go and that is perfectly normal.

You are in a bigger waiting game than the 2ww now :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Love,

How goes you and your prune?

I am ok. Bit stressful at work but hopefully the problems are resolving which should take some of the pressure off.

Realised today it is exactly 6 weeks until Christmas Day - can you believe it?!

Shell


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey!!!

Im doing good, still sick as but good otherwise.

Hope work settles down for you soon. I have lost all motivation to even be here anymore.

I know its crazy isnt it. Six weeks!!!! Feels like it was only new years a few months ago.

Going to holiday home this weekend. Cant wait to put my feet up and relax. Suppose to have beautiful weather too.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv,

Hows it going??? Got much planned for the weekend???

Going to holiday house so looking forward to that........read my book and relax....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Im doing good, still sick as but good otherwise.
> 
> Hope work settles down for you soon. I have lost all motivation to even be here anymore.
> 
> I know its crazy isnt it. Six weeks!!!! Feels like it was only new years a few months ago.
> 
> Going to holiday home this weekend. Cant wait to put my feet up and relax. Suppose to have beautiful weather too.

Baby is a lime already :)

Growing so fast! Hope you have a lovely rest at the holiday home and that the morning (all day) sickness abates.

I am good. Recovering from the surgery. I had Post Op App on Wed and discovered the reason I have had an earache everyday since surgery is because it is infected/inflamed. Started on antibiotic ear drops (which read in the fine print) not suitable for pregnant women or women who are ttc. 

So, as it turns out it is in fact a blessing that I am not pregnant atm!


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh, so your ear has been sore since the surgery that was suppose to make it feel better....

Well I hope they now have in under control for you.....

Yes it will be a lovely rest hopefully. Sickness is starting to fade a little, although last week I had 5 good days where I thought it had gone, Monday and Tuesday, was still throwing up at 10:00 at night. Not good. Feel a bit better the last couple of days though but every food items still stinks and is not appealing. My diet at the moment consists of lettuce, tomatoe, cucumber and chips. Somedays I can maybe have some cheese too. Its horrible.

So guess your having a quiet weekend then, have a good one and talk to you next week xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Gosh, so your ear has been sore since the surgery that was suppose to make it feel better....
> 
> Well I hope they now have in under control for you.....
> 
> Yes it will be a lovely rest hopefully. Sickness is starting to fade a little, although last week I had 5 good days where I thought it had gone, Monday and Tuesday, was still throwing up at 10:00 at night. Not good. Feel a bit better the last couple of days though but every food items still stinks and is not appealing. My diet at the moment consists of lettuce, tomatoe, cucumber and chips. Somedays I can maybe have some cheese too. Its horrible.
> 
> So guess your having a quiet weekend then, have a good one and talk to you next week xx

I know - surgery stopped the vertigo atleast...

Have a lovely weekend away - we are having a quiet one I guess as we have no plans so far :)


----------



## Shellvz

How are you going Donna?

Welcome to your second trimester!!!!!

Thinking of you - hoping sickness lessening and you start to improve in 2nd trimester!

Baby is a plum :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv 

Yes, sickness seems to be lessening.........woo hoo!!! Still cant eat meat yet, but appetitie slowly coming back.

Yeah for 2nd Tri. Had a bit of a scare yesterday morning, woke up spotting a bit, so visit to Womens Clinic, cervix still closed and little heartbeat going flat out on the screen so they just said its one of those things and spotting is very common. Had to have Anti D injection though as Im negative blood type, so any bleeding at all means injection for me.

Have Downs Testing and next ultrasound next Wednesday, so looking forward to that so we can finally start telling people.

So how are you??? Your appointment is far away now, giving it much thought??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv
> 
> Yes, sickness seems to be lessening.........woo hoo!!! Still cant eat meat yet, but appetitie slowly coming back.
> 
> Yeah for 2nd Tri. Had a bit of a scare yesterday morning, woke up spotting a bit, so visit to Womens Clinic, cervix still closed and little heartbeat going flat out on the screen so they just said its one of those things and spotting is very common. Had to have Anti D injection though as Im negative blood type, so any bleeding at all means injection for me.
> 
> Have Downs Testing and next ultrasound next Wednesday, so looking forward to that so we can finally start telling people.
> 
> So how are you??? Your appointment is far away now, giving it much thought??

Sorry you had a scare but glad it worked out ok. Happy days ahead as you can share your good news to all :happydance:

I have neg blood type too so believe Anti D injections are par for the course. DH has positive blood type.

Not long now till our appointment with FS - just over 3 weeks away. Time is passing quickly. I think I ovulated yesterday as my temp went down yesterday and rose again this morning. I only temp CD10-3dpo then stop temping again.

Had lots of talks with DH. We are pretty much on the same page and waiting to see results from tests coming up before making big decisions. Really hoping I don't have to redo my tests as I doubt they will show different results but will cost time and money.

Very much in a wait and see limbo. Trying not to think about it too much and just enjoy hubby.


----------



## Taurus8484

It is passing quickly. Its nearly Xmas already!!!! Gosh where has this year gone.

I guess that is the only thing you can do for now, wait and see what the results are from the further testing they do. Feel for you though xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey, how are you??

Have you got our weather yet??? Its so disgusting and hot here.......yuck!!!

Not long now til Xmas.........


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey, how are you??
> 
> Have you got our weather yet??? Its so disgusting and hot here.......yuck!!!
> 
> Not long now til Xmas.........


Hey love,

I am well - hot days coming but we have had lots of rain and thunderstorms of late. You have your maternal heat going on too!

Peach today! Bubs is growing nicely - are you showing now?


----------



## Taurus8484

Wish we had the rain. In desperate need of it, just heat and humidity and thunderstorms!!

Have NT scan today at 3:00pm so nervous and excited. I dont know. I have a bit of extra flub anyways, but it seems to be getting like hard flubber now rather than floppy flubber so maybe a little.........lol


----------



## Shellvz

Throughout the afternoon I have been having sharp pains on my left hand side of my uterus. I keep thinking... what if?????

Today is 8dpo - so possibly it means nothing. And I have had sharp pains before and they meant nothing.

But I keep thinking... what if?????

All the best with your scan today :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Anything is possible..........going to keep my fingers crossed tightly for you xx Do you feel anything else??

Had scan yesterday. Everything is going just great, measured ahead by 5 days and everything looked great so we finally were able to tell everyone last night.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Anything is possible..........going to keep my fingers crossed tightly for you xx Do you feel anything else??
> 
> Had scan yesterday. Everything is going just great, measured ahead by 5 days and everything looked great so we finally were able to tell everyone last night.

No - not really. Normal symptoms for 2nd week of 2ww. Bloated, sore boobs, sharp pains on left side, fragile emotions.

I think i am in denial. I know on a level Dan is infertile yet i always wonder if we will conceive anyway.

Not long till our FS appointment now. Either way, i will know if i am in this cycle by then.

Was it a good feeling sharing your news? Were they emotional?


----------



## Taurus8484

How do you feel this morning??

It was good sharing the news, felt weird though saying it out loud to people.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> How do you feel this morning??
> 
> It was good sharing the news, felt weird though saying it out loud to people.

Spoke to my Dad on phone and he asked me how my pregnancy is going. I said my pregnancy? He said yea. I said i am not pregnant. To which he replied, sorry did you lose it. I told him no, i have never been pregnant.

Weird coversation!

Had a bit of a cry afterwards...


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey, just got your message sorry.

Thats a weird conversation Shell. Sorry xx

How do you feel today?? Still no AF??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey, just got your message sorry.
> 
> Thats a weird conversation Shell. Sorry xx
> 
> How do you feel today?? Still no AF??


Thanks mate - I am ok - had a good cry and talk with Dan.

I know that Dad was not trying to hurt me he was just mixed up. He is not getting any younger.

AF due tomorrow or Wed - FF changed when it thought I ovulated so I am not sure. I don't feel pregnant though - not that I know what that feels like ;)

How are you and bubs?


----------



## Taurus8484

Doing okay. Still getting nausea and sick, so not enjoying that part, hoping it goes away soon....

Not long now until your appointment......one week. What time is it??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Doing okay. Still getting nausea and sick, so not enjoying that part, hoping it goes away soon....
> 
> Not long now until your appointment......one week. What time is it??

That's right - Mon 11th Dec at 11:30am.

I am taking the day off work and will push for all the tests to be done that day if at all possible. I don't want a chit chat and see you again in a few months!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah for sure. Its taking them this long now to get you in, dont leave until your satisfied with everything.


----------



## Shellvz

Just found out (via facebook) my sis-in-law is pregnant with her 3rd. 

sigh...


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh Shell..........Im so sorry. I know how hard this must be for you xx and via facebook too


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Oh Shell..........Im so sorry. I know how hard this must be for you xx and via facebook too

And it gets better - my period just started - early!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh hun xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Oh hun xx

I am either 12dpo or 11dpo - my mind is whirring a million miles an hour...

Not sure whether to hope for implantation bleed or not....

Could just be a short LP and early period OR............... I dare not say!

Time will tell one way or another!

Stay tuned ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

Have you had a short LP before???????????

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Have you had a short LP before???????????
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Nope - just an early period....

Baby is the size of a lemon :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah its a lemon.............but it feels like the vomiting and nausea has gotten worse. Im so so sick Shell......


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah its a lemon.............but it feels like the vomiting and nausea has gotten worse. Im so so sick Shell......

Is there anything Dr's can do for you?

https://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/w...at-is-it-exactly/story-fnd134gw-1226529347659


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How are you feeling?

Thinking of you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey xx

Had yesterday off work, very ill. Finally cracked and went to Doc to get some medication. Worked wonderfully yesterday and wouldnt you know it, havent taken any today and feel great. Hope this is the end of it, really do. Dont know how I even made it work Monday and Tuesday......

How are you???


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey xx
> 
> Had yesterday off work, very ill. Finally cracked and went to Doc to get some medication. Worked wonderfully yesterday and wouldnt you know it, havent taken any today and feel great. Hope this is the end of it, really do. Dont know how I even made it work Monday and Tuesday......
> 
> How are you???

Glad to hear it - good that the medication is working :)

I am okay - busy this time of the year - so tired alot. We have our appt on Monday so hoping he will start getting on to testing straight away.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv,

Just dropping in to say that I wish you the very best of luck tomorrow and I will be thinking about you and hubby and keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv,
> 
> Just dropping in to say that I wish you the very best of luck tomorrow and I will be thinking about you and hubby and keeping everything crossed xx

Thanks :)

Here is to finding answers! I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes, let me know xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yes, let me know xx

Dr advised our only option is IVF. He has ruled out falling pregnant naturally or insemination and we have ruled out donor sperm.

He gave us the IVF sales pitch - as expected but there are so many variables: expense, hormone injections, tests & surgical procedures for both of us. Plus the ethical dilemmas of embryo's...

Lots to think about.


----------



## Taurus8484

Think of it this way........you have an option. Thats a start hun xx better than no option at all.

I know you didnt want to do IVF because of the costs, left over embryo's etc, but please think about it. Hundred of thousands of women over the world have had babies through IVF and I know many IVF parents. Just take your time to think about it before deciding anything.


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

I am taking a break. We have a lot to think about and I need to step away from TTC for awhile.

I wish you and your growing baby all the best and thank you so much for your encouragement and support!

God bless,

Shell


----------



## Taurus8484

Okay luv, completely understand. Well you know where to find me if need be.

Wish you all the best with whatever it is that you decide to do xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Okay luv, completely understand. Well you know where to find me if need be.
> 
> Wish you all the best with whatever it is that you decide to do xx

Hey Donna,

Just wanted to wish you and yours a very happy Christmas and New Year in 2013! Glad to see your pregnancy going strong. Hope you are feeling better and enjoying your second trimester :)

We are going ok - busy - finishing up work tomorrow and having a 3 week holiday. Can't wait! Been a full on year!!! Understatement for both of us...

Since we last spoke, we have met with our pre-wedding counsellors to discuss our predicament - as they were with us from the start and personally have gone through IVF. It was a good chat but left us feeling more unsettled than when we arrived there. IVF is such a huge decision. We are going to rest up over the holidays, recover and de-stress and have lots of chats I am sure.

I discovered that another sis-in-law is also 8 weeks pregnant (surprise) and so will have 2 weeks during this holiday time where I will be with both sis-in-laws separately and their morning sickness. Shall be interesting.

Anyway, have a great holiday if you get one :)

Shell


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Shell,

Yeah, think I have hit the "honeymoon" trimester that people talk about, sickness is 95% gone and feeling quite normal.

Work has been busy the last week or so to try and get everything done before I go on a break also. I havent got three weeks off, just the few days between Xmas/New Year, but off to the beach house so hoping the weather is good and at least a couple of beach/swimming days in there. Looking forward to it.

I think sitting down and talking with someone is the best decision for you both, and they have both gone through IVF so even better to have someone understand what you are going through. It is a huge decision to go through with it, but so is deciding not to go through with it so take the time you both need, have a enjoyable break and see what decision you come up with away from the stresses of things like work.

Will be hard for you probably to be with them. I know how I felt after each miscarriage. I didnt want to be around pregnant people and found it hard to be around my best friend who is due in a couple of weeks. It hurt emotionally, so dont be scared to walk away and get some space when you need it. People will understand and if they dont, bad luck to them.

Anyways, have a fantastic Xmas and New Year, and hope 2013 is a better year for you and all your dreams can come true xx


----------



## Shellvz

Happy New Year :)

Hope that you are well. Wishing you all the best for 2013!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Shell,

Just got your message. Hope your 2013 brings all your dreams and wishes true xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Shell,

Dont know if you still log on time from time, but Im still thinking of you xx


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey Shell,
> 
> Dont know if you still log on time from time, but Im still thinking of you xx

Hi Donna,

Size of a cantaloupe now :) And a boy baby if I am reading your stork correctly :)

I am recovering from a nasty bout of tonsillitis. Never had it before - never want it again! My temps were off the grid. I entered them into fertility friend out of interest. (I still temp for ovulation and then stop - good for knowing what day af due).

In my spoiler alert is a link to my chart - check it out if you get a chance ;)

We are doing ok - we had second sperm analysis which confirmed zero count. IVF Dr has advised us to think and discuss about how we want to proceed.

Most days we are ok - yesterday we both cried when one of our Pastors prayed for us. More pain under the surface than we had recognised or allowed.

How are you going? You must be showing now with a cantaloupe inside!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv,

I have still been thinking about you wondering how things were going. 

Yes, do have a belly now. Booked in for a pedicure last week as I can no longer touch my toes. Yeah, its a little boy, found out on Saturday at scan. 

So does IVF Doctor think there is enough sperm for IVF or is sperm donation the way to go??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv,
> 
> I have still been thinking about you wondering how things were going.
> 
> Yes, do have a belly now. Booked in for a pedicure last week as I can no longer touch my toes. Yeah, its a little boy, found out on Saturday at scan.
> 
> So does IVF Doctor think there is enough sperm for IVF or is sperm donation the way to go??

The Dr would refer us to an Endocrinologist for tests on Dan. 6 weeks of testing to find out the why's and if there is any sperm. 

If sperm found then it would have been aspirated through needles into the testes or from a biopsy of the testes. If not found then they have only sperm donor as an option medically - but we have already decided against sperm donor.

We have given ourselves to our second wedding anniversary (7th May) to make our decision re: IVF.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good idea, give yourselves a few more months to think. Its a big decision.

Hope your feeling better??? That was a huge temp spike you had.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Good idea, give yourselves a few more months to think. Its a big decision.
> 
> Hope your feeling better??? That was a huge temp spike you had.

Hey Donna,

How are you going? I have been keeping busy and am now fully recovered from tonsillitis - never want that again...

I see that you are carrying a papaya now and have named your son :)

It's funny - after all those months of torture during the 2ww while TTC - now I don't feel anything and it passes so fast! I remember how it used to drag....

I was thinking this morning how I am already back in the 2ww and that I don't symptom spot anymore - in fact I don't feel anything at all these days. I am amused at how very little symptoms are actually noticeable unless you are looking for them ;)

Hope that you are well :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey hun,

Yeah Im good thanks. Cant believe we are already into February!!!! The months go by fast.

Yes, have given him a name finally, one we both agree on so thats nice.

The dreaded 2ww.......gosh, you spend the first 2w after AF before ovulation wishing it would hurry up and then the other 2ww wishing it would also hurry up and get to POAS stage. 

Glad you have recovered from your tonsilitis and you sound well, as well as you can sound via electronic messages xx


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Donna,

How are you and your bump going? 

I am awaiting af at any moment - fertility friend misjudged my ovulation and so as of this morning I was 2 days late (never been late in my life) but temp plummeted so af imminent.

Funny - I know it will take a miracle to fall pregnant naturally (and I am definitely open to a miracle) but logic totally goes out the window when af is late. Until you relook at your temps and overide ovulation date. I am now due today after all and no longer late!

Fun and games :dohh: 

Shell

Edit# So imminent it has arrived on schedule. So much for being late...




Taurus8484 said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> Yeah Im good thanks. Cant believe we are already into February!!!! The months go by fast.
> 
> Yes, have given him a name finally, one we both agree on so thats nice.
> 
> The dreaded 2ww.......gosh, you spend the first 2w after AF before ovulation wishing it would hurry up and then the other 2ww wishing it would also hurry up and get to POAS stage.
> 
> Glad you have recovered from your tonsilitis and you sound well, as well as you can sound via electronic messages xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey!!!

Yeah Im going well thanks. Hating the heat at the moment and feel like my body is on overheat all the time, but otherwise good.

Oh Shell......logic does go out the window when your late doesnt it. Sorry the dreaded AF arrived........:growlmad:


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Yeah Im going well thanks. Hating the heat at the moment and feel like my body is on overheat all the time, but otherwise good.
> 
> Oh Shell......logic does go out the window when your late doesnt it. Sorry the dreaded AF arrived........:growlmad:

Only 70 days to go - my goodness this pregnancy seems to be flying :)

Perhaps not so much for you though, how are you going? How is bubs?

Just popping in to say hello and that I am thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey!!!

How are you????

Yeah going well, no not long now, 10 weeks today....


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> How are you????
> 
> Yeah going well, no not long now, 10 weeks today....

Hi :)

I am fine - quite stressful at work atm but other than that I have not complaints. Looking forward to getting away for Easter :)

Do you have a nursery set up now? 10 weeks - sounds like a long time till you think back 10 weeks ago was 15th January... wow!

Shell


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, Im looking forward to Easter too. Nice few days away at holiday home. Dont even care what the weather is like, just some time off.........bliss

Nope, hubby still has to paint it and we have to get some built ins put in there. Have just about all the stuff to go in it, just not set up itself yet.

I know, sometimes 10 weeks feels a long way away and other times not. Have less than 7 weeks of work left.......scary as I have always worked since I left school so its going to be weird on my last day.

What about you guys?? Given anymore thought to IVF??


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, Im looking forward to Easter too. Nice few days away at holiday home. Dont even care what the weather is like, just some time off.........bliss
> 
> Nope, hubby still has to paint it and we have to get some built ins put in there. Have just about all the stuff to go in it, just not set up itself yet.
> 
> I know, sometimes 10 weeks feels a long way away and other times not. Have less than 7 weeks of work left.......scary as I have always worked since I left school so its going to be weird on my last day.
> 
> What about you guys?? Given anymore thought to IVF??

You will get everything ready in time I am sure - especially once your nesting instinct kicks in :) Even if you don't, the baby won't notice!

Don't worry about work though - I hear motherhood is hard work too :) You will certainly be busy enough and glad you don't have to go to the office! Are you taking maternity leave?

We have till 7th May to make our decision but I am pretty sure we have both decided not to pursue IVF. We have had prayer at our church and are believing that if God wants us to have children then He will have to miraculously heal Dan.

I realised that we are already a childless couple and that won't change moving forward if we do not have children. So now, I don't stress. I no longer pay heed to the 2 week wait (I only temp for ovulation) and try not to worry about it.

I would dearly love to be pregnant and secretly still hope one day I can. IVF... we just don't have a peace about it - esp the thought of going through all the stress, tests, injections, procedures and disappointments of not succeeding. The stats aren't great for success.


----------



## Taurus8484

Fair enough. Sounds like you have given it a lot of thought and come to a decision that you are both comfortable with.

Yes, start leave on the 10th May and come back first week in April 2014.


----------



## Shellvz

Hey Mate,

How are you going? How is bubs? Do you have any updated belly photos?

Hope you are enjoying your maternity leave :)

We are well - just signed up for new rental as the owners are moving back home from overseas. Packing, cleaning, moving and unpacking is more next fortnight :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey.....been awhile.....yeah im good. Maternity leave has been good. Enjoying not being at work anymore especially being so uncomfortable. No, don't have any. They are on our camera but I haven't downloaded them yet but I feel huge at the moment.

Ah.....hate moving. Its horrible.

Hope you both been well xx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well af came today - so starting all over again... :(
> 
> 4th cycle ttc - feeling disappointed but trying to rally...
> 
> Looking for ladies to see this cycle through with :hugs:

Hi Shell. I thought mine came today, as it's DUE today, and is never off schedule, but so far just spotting. I've been cramping and feel like it's on full force so I expect the flood gates will open overnight lol....so I'll be right along with you! This is new to me. I just picked up a thermometer today to start charting my temps. :winkwink:


----------



## ChereMichelle

oh man. Nevermind. OLD POST. I thought it said June 2013. I think I need to go to bed lol


----------



## Shellvz

ChereMichelle said:


> oh man. Nevermind. OLD POST. I thought it said June 2013. I think I need to go to bed lol

Hi ChereMichelle,

TTC is an emotional journey which is not quite what I expected. I see that you have been trying since Feb 2013. I would advise getting medically checked out - both of you - if you haven't conceived after 6 months. We left it too long and discovered DH has no sperm - so all of my temping, wondering, symptom spotting, carefully eating & drinking where for nothing.

I wish you the best with this cycle but as I have learned (the hard way) the world doesn't end when af begins. A new cycle begins with another chance at conception.

You will instantly go from end of one cycle to CD1.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Thank you Shell! Yes we have appt for summer to go and get checked. Doc wanted us to do 3 mos before, naturally and then get all work up done. Still no AF but spotting and period pain so lets get it over with!


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey.....been awhile.....yeah im good. Maternity leave has been good. Enjoying not being at work anymore especially being so uncomfortable. No, don't have any. They are on our camera but I haven't downloaded them yet but I feel huge at the moment.
> 
> Ah.....hate moving. Its horrible.
> 
> Hope you both been well xx

Hey - been awhile so I thought I would check in and see how you were going - and you have delivered!!!

Congratulations!!! SO happy for you :)

Love to see a pic of bubs :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Shell,

How are you??? How did the move go??

Thank you. I had him on 25th May, 2 weeks early due to pre eclampia.

Attached photo from when he was about 2 weeks old.
 



Attached Files:







Jaxon Photo.jpeg
File size: 113 KB
Views: 0


----------

